# 4-5 DPO Cramping & Lower Back Pains.. JOIN ME PLEASE 2WW



## rrecio1440

So Im 4DPO and having symptoms already that I would usually not get until I get AF.. If you are going through this same journey, join on in with me and lets share our symptoms we get on each DPO day! TEAM :bfp:

So Ill start this off:
*****************
Dec.29- -OPK (1p & 10p)/CM increase/Thick & Wet
Dec.30- -OPK (1p & 10p)/CM increase/Thick & Wet (TMI- But CM has increased so much it feels like Im urinateing on myself at times :shrug:)
Dec.31- +OPK @ 4p:happydance:/CM still increased
Jan.1- BD in the afternoon
Jan.2- BD really early in the am/Cramping started (believe my OV day)
1DPO- Cramping/Bloating/lower back pains/Dry CM
2DPO- Cramping/Bloating/lower back pains/Exhausted/ Dry CM
3DPO- Cramping/Bloating/lower back pains/Exhausted/Dizzy spells/CM little moist
4DPO- Cramping/Bloating/lower back pains/More energy than yesterday/CM seems to have gone back to regular cycle CM

**My cramping is dull but I mean their there and there mid section (uterus area), I for some reason think the cramps are just irritation from my lower back pains those are pretty uncomfortable! I never get back pains even when Im on my period, so this is definitely NEW for me. AF is suppose to come on the 18, and thats when I plan to test or a day or so after!!

Hoping to have many buddies join me and share their symptoms as well :flower:
Good Luck to ALL & A round of BABY DUST for everyone
:dust:


----------



## karacal

3 jan: opk N cm ew bd am
4 jan: opk P cm w bd pm
5 jan: opk P in morning N by evening bd pm

1 Dpo : cramps/ lower back pain/ cm watery
2 Dpo: cramps/ lower back pain/cm dry/tired


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Sweet! We are practically on the same cycle lol. Here are my "symptoms," but keep in mind on 12/9, I had surgery to have an ectopic and my left tube removed. So, who knows:

31 Dec - Negative OPK ---> CM is watery (BD)
1 Jan *(O day)* - Positive OPK (1:30 am, 3 am, 6 am, 9 am, 6:30 pm) ---> watery CM (BD x 2)
2 Jan *(1 DPO)* - Negative OPK (10 am) ---> CM is watery (BD); cramps, diarrhea, bloated
3 Jan - *(2 DPO)* - Sticky CM ---> Cramps, bloated
4 Jan - *(3 DPO)* - Creamy CM ---> Cramps, bloated, diarrhea, backache, high temp (100.5), tender nipples, stuffy nose, nausea, illness (but tested negative for the flu) 
5 Jan - *(4 DPO)* - Sticky CM ---> Cramps, bloated, gassy, backache, headache, stomach ache
6 Jan - *(5 DPO)* - Creamy CM (increase) ---> Cramps, bloated, gassy, backache, frequent urination, tender nipples, "moist" nipples, completely exhausted (my eyes are burning) 

When are you all planning on testing? I think, because I am that out of it, that I'll start at 9 or 10 DPO. I have a crapload of IC, so I might as well use them. lol.


----------



## Tinatin

I'm totally excited to have others around to help prove I'm not 100% insane for thinking I have symptoms this early.

31 Dec (O Day on NYE!) No symptoms.
1 Jan (1 DPO) No symptoms.
2 Jan (2 DPO) DF leaves for overseas job (we BD every night for five days before that). Weird fluttering cramps on right side. Almost like a nervous tic, but on and off ever since.
3 Jan - (3 DPO) - Cramps, fluttering. Really vivid dreams. Can't sleep well, but not sure if it's DF being gone?
4 Jan - (4 DPO) - Cramps, fluttering. Really vivid dreams. I noticed my cervix was extremely high and soft, more so than usual.
5 Jan - (5 DPO) - Cramps, fluttering. Really vivid WEIRD dreams. I was canoeing down a river while dinosaurs and video game monsters fought in the shallows. What the hell? I'm in my 30s. This is not a normal dream for me, haha.
6 Jan - (6 DPO) - Weird lotion-like CM. Serious cramps. So bloated at work I can't button my pants. In all fairness not certain if the latter is the fault of a baby, or the twelve NYE cupcakes I ate...but I'm sure my coworkers do not appreciate it.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## rrecio1440

WOO HOO :happydance: Im not alone anymore!! I feel like Im going coo coo cachoo with feeling all these symptoms :dohh: I was like can someone seriously get syptmoms this early? I don't mean to spot pick all my symptoms, I was not planning to do that at all but how can you not when you feel all weird out of know where.. AM I RIGHT LADIES lol :haha: Then you start question yourself and then start doubting yourself and thats the worst feling because then in a sense you kinda give up hope :dohh: And we don't want to feel that way ladies.. their is so much hope out there the skies not even the limit!! 

*(Karacal)* Glad you came to my group and joined me!!! Oh and good thing you didn't poke your eyes out from being up so late last night lol Good thing you got some rest!! It did take me awhile to fall asleep last night I was tossing and turning like crazy :dohh:

*(Lovebotlass17)* Yes we are lol!! Much luck to you and glad to have you in my group, it will definitely be nice to have other women to relate and know what Im going through.. I "plan" lol on testing around the time Im suppose to get my AF which is the 18th or maybe even a day or 2 after that!! i really want to stick to my guns and test like I plan to but i wouldn't be surprised if i get the urge to test earlier.. We're all anxious here to get a :bfp:

*(Tinatin)* Welcome to my group!! First of all I have to say it is pretty freaking weird that both of our husbands are gone out to sea, isnt that crazy insane lol!! When I read your post I was all how crazy is this ISH* :haha: I know how you feel about missing the hubs and NO you are not insane lol I now know Im not the only one who thinks these feelings arent all just me spot picking, other women are going through the same thing right there with me :thumbup:


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> WOO HOO :happydance: Im not alone anymore!! I feel like Im going coo coo cachoo with feeling all these symptoms :dohh: I was like can someone seriously get syptmoms this early? I don't mean to spot pick all my symptoms, I was not planning to do that at all but how can you not when you feel all weird out of know where.. AM I RIGHT LADIES lol :haha: Then you start question yourself and then start doubting yourself and thats the worst feling because then in a sense you kinda give up hope :dohh: And we don't want to feel that way ladies.. their is so much hope out there the skies not even the limit!!
> 
> *(Karacal)* Glad you came to my group and joined me!!! Oh and good thing you didn't poke your eyes out from being up so late last night lol Good thing you got some rest!! It did take me awhile to fall asleep last night I was tossing and turning like crazy :dohh:
> 
> *(Lovebotlass17)* Yes we are lol!! Much luck to you and glad to have you in my group, it will definitely be nice to have other women to relate and know what Im going through.. I "plan" lol on testing around the time Im suppose to get my AF which is the 18th or maybe even a day or 2 after that!! i really want to stick to my guns and test like I plan to but i wouldn't be surprised if i get the urge to test earlier.. We're all anxious here to get a :bfp:
> 
> *(Tinatin)* Welcome to my group!! First of all I have to say it is pretty freaking weird that both of our husbands are gone out to sea, isnt that crazy insane lol!! When I read your post I was all how crazy is this ISH* :haha: I know how you feel about missing the hubs and NO you are not insane lol I now know Im not the only one who thinks these feelings arent all just me spot picking, other women are going through the same thing right there with me :thumbup:

Thank you! :wave: It's especially hard TTC with a hubby overseas, isn't it? I miss him like crazy and I think the hardest part in my head is that if I'm NOT getting that BFP this month it's going to be be so hard to line up perfectly on O day again for a while. Meeeeeeep. But in any case, still so super-excited and hopeful for us all. It will happen.

I'm so sincerely happy to have others who are in symptom-watching crazytown with me :happydance:


----------



## MommyR

hello! i believe we are in the same cycle girls. I just feel what you have been feeling...and somehow i think i may have conceived during lovemaking on dec 30. below are my symptoms:

2-4dpo = excessive cramping, sentitized nipples, bloated tummy and back ache
5dpo = hyper acidity, gas, saliva secretion, nausea, 4 secons dizzy spell
5dpo = bloated tummy, muscles hurt, stomach quaesy, a blot of red when i wiped this morning that i almost missed. wiped again and another ballpoint bright red spot....wiped again and no more.

girls could it be that it was implantation bleeding? I really feel pregnant now that my first with my son 11 years ago. I'm really somehow stunned to feel such symptoms middle of the cycle. When can i HPT the soonest?

Thanks!!

Babydust to us!!!


----------



## Tinatin

MommyR said:


> hello! i believe we are in the same cycle girls. I just feel what you have been feeling...and somehow i think i may have conceived during lovemaking on dec 30. below are my symptoms:
> 
> 2-4dpo = excessive cramping, sentitized nipples, bloated tummy and back ache
> 5dpo = hyper acidity, gas, saliva secretion, nausea, 4 secons dizzy spell
> 5dpo = bloated tummy, muscles hurt, stomach quaesy, a blot of red when i wiped this morning that i almost missed. wiped again and another ballpoint bright red spot....wiped again and no more.
> 
> girls could it be that it was implantation bleeding? I really feel pregnant now that my first with my son 11 years ago. I'm really somehow stunned to feel such symptoms middle of the cycle. When can i HPT the soonest?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Babydust to us!!!

So exciting! You have way more concrete symptoms than I do :happydance: I think HPT is mainly after 8-10 for a good read. This chart is really super-helpful to me! It tells you what percentage of pregnant women (BFP only) tested positive on which cycle day:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=1


----------



## rrecio1440

(TinaTin) Oh yeah, for sure difficult with the hubs being gone, mines gone for 3mos too so that will not help at all if I dont get my BFP this month :dohh: But Im staying positive and hoping that all these early symptoms are going to pay off and ill be getting my BFP!!

(MommyR) Welcome glad to have you join my group :flower: And WOW may I say I think you very well did have implantation bleeding!! I believe there's only a certain % of women who do get to witness the implationation bleeding and that sounds to me like your in that % !!! YAY you :happydance: I would wait till at least 10 DPO to test but if you got a BFN then I wouldn't take it to heart because 10 DPO is still pretty early.. But GL to you and glad to have you in the group to keep us all updated and share your feeling and symptoms with :thumbup:


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> (TinaTin) Oh yeah, for sure difficult with the hubs being gone, mines gone for 3mos too so that will not help at all if I dont get my BFP this month :dohh: But Im staying positive and hoping that all these early symptoms are going to pay off and ill be getting my BFP!!
> 
> (MommyR) Welcome glad to have you join my group :flower: And WOW may I say I think you very well did have implantation bleeding!! I believe there's only a certain % of women who do get to witness the implationation bleeding and that sounds to me like your in that % !!! YAY you :happydance: I would wait till at least 10 DPO to test but if you got a BFN then I wouldn't take it to heart because 10 DPO is still pretty early.. But GL to you and glad to have you in the group to keep us all updated and share your feeling and symptoms with :thumbup:

Aw, that must be seriously tough! Mine is back and forth between here and his job every 3-5 weeks, so it's not quite as long on my end. I hope they do pay off for you! I have good feelings about this thread :hugs:


----------



## rrecio1440

(TinaTin) Thanks!! Its tough but we manage :) And I sure do have some good feelings about this thread too :hugs:

BABY DUST for all of us :bfp: to come!!!
:dust:


----------



## rrecio1440

Ok, I have a question! How does it work with the taking the temperatures everyday deal? Like, what is the purpose that they serve? Is it like when you check everyday and your temps stay higher than average that your more like to be pregnant or not pregnant? Im just super curious because I have seen in previous groups with women talking about their temps being high and their really happy because its still high or something and then the women that say something like "ugh my temps went down, or been done, hasn't gone back up.. guess my AF is coming and Im not pregnant"..? How would they know that.. is taking your temps everyday a good way of indication that you are pregnant? Help please :)


----------



## trying hard

rrecio1440 said:


> Ok, I have a question! How does it work with the taking the temperatures everyday deal? Like, what is the purpose that they serve? Is it like when you check everyday and your temps stay higher than average that your more like to be pregnant or not pregnant? Im just super curious because I have seen in previous groups with women talking about their temps being high and their really happy because its still high or something and then the women that say something like "ugh my temps went down, or been done, hasn't gone back up.. guess my AF is coming and Im not pregnant"..? How would they know that.. is taking your temps everyday a good way of indication that you are pregnant? Help please :)



hello so basically with temping, before o your temp is lower. The day after O your temp goes up by around .2 to .4 of a degree. A day or so before AF arrives your temp will drop back down to pre O normal temp. Your temp will stay up if you are pregnant.

The main purpose of temping is so you can clearly see what day you Ov but it is also nice to know that you wont get your period that day if your temp is still up when you test first thing in the morning or that you can expect the witch to arrive soon.

Hope that helps


----------



## rrecio1440

*(trying hard)* Welcome to my group :flower: Ok, so its a good thing if your temps are high then?! Another thing though is I thought your temps went up high when you are getting ready to start AF, because of your hormones?! Did I get that all mixed up lol :dohh:


----------



## trying hard

high temps are good :D Low temp at end of cycle means AF is on her way. high temp for more than 18days, you're preggo!!

I am currently 9 or 10dpo and my boobs are killing me!(since 4dpo) Have had to wear a bra and 2 tight crop tops just to make them feel ok, honestly feels like I have mastitus (they are swolen as all heck too. We had some guy friends over the other night and they were all like WOAH!!! one asked if I was pregnant too (he doesn't know we are trying) so feeling hopeful. last time round I went from a D cup to a EE!
My lower back is sore, I have had a sore throat most mornings that doesn't last long and a runny nose (it is summer here and i don't get hay fever) I have been super thirsty and have been taking naps most days and still beat at the end of the day.
Hoping its not just the clomid fooling my body into acting pregnant. I have been waiting SOOOO long for my :bfp: and so badly want this to be it.

Sorry for my rant.

Good luck to all

:dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## rrecio1440

trying hard said:


> high temps are good :D Low temp at end of cycle means AF is on her way. high temp for more than 18days, you're preggo!!
> 
> I am currently 9 or 10dpo and my boobs are killing me!(since 4dpo) Have had to wear a bra and 2 tight crop tops just to make them feel ok, honestly feels like I have mastitus (they are swolen as all heck too. We had some guy friends over the other night and they were all like WOAH!!! one asked if I was pregnant too (he doesn't know we are trying) so feeling hopeful. last time round I went from a D cup to a EE!
> My lower back is sore, I have had a sore throat most mornings that doesn't last long and a runny nose (it is summer here and i don't get hay fever) I have been super thirsty and have been taking naps most days and still beat at the end of the day.
> Hoping its not just the clomid fooling my body into acting pregnant. I have been waiting SOOOO long for my :bfp: and so badly want this to be it.
> 
> Sorry for my rant.
> 
> Good luck to all
> 
> :dust::dust: :dust:


Oh no, you cant rant all you'd like :thumbup: this is what this group is made for!! To GO ALL OUT about what your feeling and experiencing, we all want to know that we're not alone out there because of what we're feeling and when we meet other women who are experiencing and possibly going through the same stuff its so relieving :flower: So thanking again for joining the group!!

Ok, so.. Sorry about me ranting on about all these tempertaure questions!! lol :haha: Im just very intrigued about them now, is it to late for me to start keeping track of them now..? I've been feeling so hot since 2DPO and was wondering what the deal was. I decided last night around 930p to take my temp out of curiosity and after reading all the temp stuff I had come upon and mine was at 99.1, I then tested this morning because I didn't know if I should be testing like through out the day or only in the mornings or only nights (fill me in on whats the best time to test too please) and this mornings at 930a it was 97.7? I believe my regular temp is about 97.8 just thinking from the times in the past that I've tested! Oh and I heard about the 18days high temps is a for sure + pregnancy too!! 

As for the way your feelings those sound like promising pregnancy symptoms :) I have never experience the boob soreness though even when Im on my AF, I am one of the lucky ones I guess and dont have tender boobs!! :thumbup: OMG and I had mastitis with my 2nd baby from breastfeeding, it was so horrible worst breast pain I've ever felt! :nope: I got sick with allergy like symptoms on the 2nd for a few days and was like WTH as well because I never get allergies till like the spring and summer time when all the crazy weather changes, my sinuses act up really bad! So that was pretty weird too! When are you going to take a pregnancy test?! Keep us updated with everything :thumbup:

:dust: and :bfp: FOR ALL OF US!!!!


----------



## rrecio1440

OK LADIES :flower:

Jan.7- (5DPO) Less cramping (noticed a sharp pinch for a minute on my left side, then it was gone)/Still excessive lower back pain/mild head ache/Bloated stomach (uterus area)/A little gassy/CM is regular/Agitated with the littlest things/Tired

These symptoms are what Ive been feeling this morning.. Im going to update on how I felt through out the day and night later on tonight :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> OK LADIES :flower:
> 
> Jan.7- (5DPO) Less cramping (noticed a sharp pinch for a minute on my left side, then it was gone)/Still excessive lower back pain/mild head ache/Bloated stomach (uterus area)/A little gassy/CM is regular/Agitated with the littlest things/Tired
> 
> These symptoms are what Ive been feeling this morning.. Im going to update on how I felt through out the day and night later on tonight :winkwink:
> 
> :dust:

All this sounds really promising! I'm going to live vicariously through all your symptoms. The one thing I'm still totally missing from the early pg list is any kind of bb pain at all. Not so much as a twinge. I keep staring sternly at them, but they're not complying. :dust:


----------



## MommyR

Tinatin said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> WOO HOO :happydance: Im not alone anymore!! I feel like Im going coo coo cachoo with feeling all these symptoms :dohh: I was like can someone seriously get syptmoms this early? I don't mean to spot pick all my symptoms, I was not planning to do that at all but how can you not when you feel all weird out of know where.. AM I RIGHT LADIES lol :haha: Then you start question yourself and then start doubting yourself and thats the worst feling because then in a sense you kinda give up hope :dohh: And we don't want to feel that way ladies.. their is so much hope out there the skies not even the limit!!
> 
> *(Karacal)* Glad you came to my group and joined me!!! Oh and good thing you didn't poke your eyes out from being up so late last night lol Good thing you got some rest!! It did take me awhile to fall asleep last night I was tossing and turning like crazy :dohh:
> 
> *(Lovebotlass17)* Yes we are lol!! Much luck to you and glad to have you in my group, it will definitely be nice to have other women to relate and know what Im going through.. I "plan" lol on testing around the time Im suppose to get my AF which is the 18th or maybe even a day or 2 after that!! i really want to stick to my guns and test like I plan to but i wouldn't be surprised if i get the urge to test earlier.. We're all anxious here to get a :bfp:
> 
> *(Tinatin)* Welcome to my group!! First of all I have to say it is pretty freaking weird that both of our husbands are gone out to sea, isnt that crazy insane lol!! When I read your post I was all how crazy is this ISH* :haha: I know how you feel about missing the hubs and NO you are not insane lol I now know Im not the only one who thinks these feelings arent all just me spot picking, other women are going through the same thing right there with me :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you! :wave: It's especially hard TTC with a hubby overseas, isn't it? I miss him like crazy and I think the hardest part in my head is that if I'm NOT getting that BFP this month it's going to be be so hard to line up perfectly on O day again for a while. Meeeeeeep. But in any case, still so super-excited and hopeful for us all. It will happen.
> 
> I'm so sincerely happy to have others who are in symptom-watching crazytown with me :happydance:Click to expand...

aww shucks.....sorry to hear that hubbies are far from you girls...but my DH also comes home every weekend since his work is far from the city....

God bless to us!!!


----------



## IsItMyTurn

Just jumping in :) if you are going to temp, it needs to be consistent - done at the same exact time every day, no activity at all, no food or drink. My friends that chart bbt set their alarm to wakep in middle of night and record temps for best results ( unless you get up at sand time every day!) also you need to track for a few months to start seeing patterns in your temps. Check out more by searching for how to track bbt on here. Hope that helps!


----------



## MommyR

additional symptoms girls:

January 07 = too sleepy and tired.

I slept in until 10am but come 3pm still too tired and nauseous. CM was also white and creamy like lotion since yesterday...

and of course sensitive nipples bloating and gassy

will keep you updated.....


----------



## rrecio1440

MommyR said:


> additional symptoms girls:
> 
> January 07 = too sleepy and tired.
> 
> I slept in until 10am but come 3pm still too tired and nauseous. CM was also white and creamy like lotion since yesterday...
> 
> and of course sensitive nipples bloating and gassy
> 
> will keep you updated.....


Thats how my CM is, I've read that after OV your CM goes back to that kinda texture! So your CM sounds like its back in the regular stages. Whats your DPO?


----------



## rrecio1440

IsItMyTurn said:


> Just jumping in :) if you are going to temp, it needs to be consistent - done at the same exact time every day, no activity at all, no food or drink. My friends that chart bbt set their alarm to wakep in middle of night and record temps for best results ( unless you get up at sand time every day!) also you need to track for a few months to start seeing patterns in your temps. Check out more by searching for how to track bbt on here. Hope that helps!

Thanks IsItMyTurn!! Welcome to our group :flower:

So do you think my just starting to chart wouldn't be very successful? Would I not be getting the best results Im trying to look for? If not, and I can go ahead and keep testing I was planning to test every morning and night!


----------



## rrecio1440

Tinatin said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> OK LADIES :flower:
> 
> Jan.7- (5DPO) Less cramping (noticed a sharp pinch for a minute on my left side, then it was gone)/Still excessive lower back pain/mild head ache/Bloated stomach (uterus area)/A little gassy/CM is regular/Agitated with the littlest things/Tired
> 
> These symptoms are what Ive been feeling this morning.. Im going to update on how I felt through out the day and night later on tonight :winkwink:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> All this sounds really promising! I'm going to live vicariously through all your symptoms. The one thing I'm still totally missing from the early pg list is any kind of bb pain at all. Not so much as a twinge. I keep staring sternly at them, but they're not complying. :dust:Click to expand...


Im the same way Im lacking BB pains! Nothing at all, but thats not a surprise to me because in previous pregnancies, I didn't have any BB pains (surprisingly) and even when Im on my AF's I never get BB pains!


----------



## gemmy

Hi can I join too? I am 5dpo due 16th January. 2WW is a killer.

cd 10 Thurs 29th Dec - BD pm
cd 11 Fri 30th Dec - OPK -
cd 12 Sat 31st Dec - OPK - BD pm 
cd 13 Sun 1st Jan - OPK am + OPK pm + Eggwhite CM BD pm
cd 14 Mon 2nd Jan - Ovulation OPK - BD am BD pm 
cd 15 1dpo- uti - spotting - no BD!
cd 16 2dpo- stomach flutters, tender bb
cd 17 3dpo- stomach flutters, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
cd 18 4dpo- cramping, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
cd 19 5dpo- REALLY sharp stomach pains (as I write this in evening), cramping, tingly bb, watery CM...........

How are you all feeling? Also bloated all the time and tired. Hopefully next week will fly by! I want to hold off testing as long as possible but the way I feel now won't be surprised if it isn't friday (11dpo)....


----------



## Tinatin

31 Dec (O Day on NYE!) No symptoms.
1 Jan (1 DPO) No symptoms.
2 Jan (2 DPO) DF leaves for overseas job (we BD every night for five days before that). Weird fluttering cramps on right side. Almost like a nervous tic, but on and off ever since.
3 Jan - (3 DPO) - Cramps, fluttering. Really vivid dreams. Can't sleep well, but not sure if it's DF being gone?
4 Jan - (4 DPO) - Cramps, fluttering. Really vivid dreams. I noticed my cervix was extremely high and soft, more so than usual.
5 Jan - (5 DPO) - Cramps, fluttering. Really vivid WEIRD dreams. I was canoeing down a river while dinosaurs and video game monsters fought in the shallows. What the hell? I'm in my 30s. This is not a normal dream for me, haha.
6 Jan - (6 DPO) - Weird lotion-like CM. Serious cramps. So bloated at work I can't button my pants. In all fairness not certain if the latter is the fault of a baby, or the twelve NYE cupcakes I ate...but I'm sure my coworkers do not appreciate it.
7 Jan - (7 DPO) - Cramps off and on. I felt slightly sick at lunch, but not sure if that's all in my head. One WEIRD new symptom--my cervix is apparently trying to disappear into my body now. I can barely feel it anymore, it's all retracted and flat. Yes, I know I shouldn't be mucking around in there haha, but I can't help it.

FX to everyone!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey ladies! Yes, we're having a nice little list going now! 

It's a bit scary how all of our symptoms sound promising lol. It's scary because I know statistically that we will not all get our BFPs this cycle. GRRRR!! 

Me today:

7 Jan (6 DPO) - significant temp dip this morning (by 2 degrees! but I was sleep deprived)
hot flashes
cramping (more like twinges)
frequent urination
thirsty
itchy and tender nipples
lower backache
CM is white and creamy 

The only reason why I think this may be it again is because my breasts NEVER EVER ache, nor do my nipples EVER feel tender. 

Does anybody actually feel quite confident this cycle?


----------



## sakari06

Thank you, rrecio! You know even with my symptoms, its still hard.

I take Vitex and Baby Aspirin to aid with my cycle and ttc. 2nd month
on both. I noticed some spotting on CD13, last month I ovd on 13, but
what was new was the spotting. Never had this before.

Sorry, this may be long. That happened days 13-15 with another brown spot,
just one spot on CD16. OMG!!! Ovulation bleeding? So I BD'd during the
spotting! Its supposed to be a good sign of fertility. 

DPO
---------
1) on n off cramping, feeling good
2) still cramping, on and off twinges in bbs, a little nausea in evening.
3) still cramping, and heartburn, nauseous feeling
4) no cramps, am nausea and dry puking
5) few cramps again, bbs twinging again
6) little cramps, bbs warming feel to them, I think slightly dizzy
7) feels like implantation cramping, only on one side, heartburn,
a little dizzy this morning but short lived.

Don't really feel optimistic because I don't have any sore, tender boobs and I'm not bloated.
Then again FF says I'm only 7 dpo. FXD for you ladies!


----------



## sakari06

Oh yeah I have been really thirsty. Cramps upto 4 dpo, felt like AF was here.


----------



## rrecio1440

gemmy said:


> Hi can I join too? I am 5dpo due 16th January. 2WW is a killer.
> 
> cd 10 Thurs 29th Dec - BD pm
> cd 11 Fri 30th Dec - OPK -
> cd 12 Sat 31st Dec - OPK - BD pm
> cd 13 Sun 1st Jan - OPK am + OPK pm + Eggwhite CM BD pm
> cd 14 Mon 2nd Jan - Ovulation OPK - BD am BD pm
> cd 15 1dpo- uti - spotting - no BD!
> cd 16 2dpo- stomach flutters, tender bb
> cd 17 3dpo- stomach flutters, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
> cd 18 4dpo- cramping, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
> cd 19 5dpo- REALLY sharp stomach pains (as I write this in evening), cramping, tingly bb, watery CM...........
> 
> How are you all feeling? Also bloated all the time and tired. Hopefully next week will fly by! I want to hold off testing as long as possible but the way I feel now won't be surprised if it isn't friday (11dpo)....


Hi Gemmy, Welcome to our group :flower:

You symptoms sounds just as promising as all of ours!! Personally me, I started having my irritable symptoms start on the 2nd ( the ones that stuck out the most where the cramping & allergies ). They all kinda simmer down just yesterday but the ones that stuck around where my increasingly bad lower back pains and bloating.. Ive also notice today I had a sharp pain out of nowhere poke me on my left side OUCH :dohh: But it went away pretty quick right after! Im am with you to on the holding out as long as possible to test but you cant help but get excited and want to test as soon as possible lol I plan to test on the 20th but may test on the 18th(when my AF is due). I wanted to wait till the 20th though if it hasn't shown by then to kinda feel a bit more assured? we shall see :)
:dust:

*(TinaTin)* I know what you mean about thinking sometimes "is it all in my head, because I want so bad" :wacko: But you never know!! So about your cervix?.. Have you looked up what it could mean? Is a cervix suppose to sit a certain way when your pregnant?
:dust:


----------



## rrecio1440

*(Lovebotlass17)* I know, I love how we're getting more ladies in the group and it does make me want to go GRRR too about us not all getting BFP :growlmad: I have been having some hot flashes out of no where which has been odd to me at times!! Your tender BBs could be a good indication of a :bfp: especially if you dont normally get pains?! Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs::dust:


*(sakari06)* Thanks for joining the group and any and all what you want to discuss on here is welcome :flower: Your symptoms sound relatively common to the rest of ours, and don't for a minute think just because you aren't feeling bloated or BB pains that its not looking good. Because me and TinaTin are right there with you, we haven't been feeling and so what pains, twinges.. NADA in the BB area.. lol!! :dust:


----------



## sakari06

Thanks I look forward to talking with you ladies.


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join too? I am 5dpo due 16th January. 2WW is a killer.
> 
> cd 10 Thurs 29th Dec - BD pm
> cd 11 Fri 30th Dec - OPK -
> cd 12 Sat 31st Dec - OPK - BD pm
> cd 13 Sun 1st Jan - OPK am + OPK pm + Eggwhite CM BD pm
> cd 14 Mon 2nd Jan - Ovulation OPK - BD am BD pm
> cd 15 1dpo- uti - spotting - no BD!
> cd 16 2dpo- stomach flutters, tender bb
> cd 17 3dpo- stomach flutters, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
> cd 18 4dpo- cramping, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
> cd 19 5dpo- REALLY sharp stomach pains (as I write this in evening), cramping, tingly bb, watery CM...........
> 
> How are you all feeling? Also bloated all the time and tired. Hopefully next week will fly by! I want to hold off testing as long as possible but the way I feel now won't be surprised if it isn't friday (11dpo)....
> 
> 
> Hi Gemmy, Welcome to our group :flower:
> 
> You symptoms sounds just as promising as all of ours!! Personally me, I started having my irritable symptoms start on the 2nd ( the ones that stuck out the most where the cramping & allergies ). They all kinda simmer down just yesterday but the ones that stuck around where my increasingly bad lower back pains and bloating.. Ive also notice today I had a sharp pain out of nowhere poke me on my left side OUCH :dohh: But it went away pretty quick right after! Im am with you to on the holding out as long as possible to test but you cant help but get excited and want to test as soon as possible lol I plan to test on the 20th but may test on the 18th(when my AF is due). I wanted to wait till the 20th though if it hasn't shown by then to kinda feel a bit more assured? we shall see :)
> :dust:
> 
> *(TinaTin)* I know what you mean about thinking sometimes "is it all in my head, because I want so bad" :wacko: But you never know!! So about your cervix?.. Have you looked up what it could mean? Is a cervix suppose to sit a certain way when your pregnant?
> :dust:Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I googled the crap out of it. It seems that these are the answers the Internet feels fit to bestow on me:

(1) If it's high and soft, you're pregnant!
(2) If it's low and hard, you're pregnant!
(3) If it's medium level and neither soft nor hard, you're pregnant!
(4) You idiots, you can't tell anything from cervix position.

I am duly chastened :)


----------



## sakari06

Bump. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

@Tinatin,

:lol: (my lol face)


----------



## rrecio1440

LOL!! To funny TinaTin :rofl:


----------



## MommyR

rrecio1440 said:


> MommyR said:
> 
> 
> additional symptoms girls:
> 
> January 07 = too sleepy and tired.
> 
> I slept in until 10am but come 3pm still too tired and nauseous. CM was also white and creamy like lotion since yesterday...
> 
> and of course sensitive nipples bloating and gassy
> 
> will keep you updated.....
> 
> 
> Thats how my CM is, I've read that after OV your CM goes back to that kinda texture! So your CM sounds like its back in the regular stages. Whats your DPO?Click to expand...

hi i am currently7dpo (+/- 1) and still bloated and cramped (never went away)... my jeans and bra had been a bit tighter than normal. nipples too sensitive. heavy breasts and tummy = (
https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/cry.gif:dust:
also thinks my hips have gone thicker.... just feels very pregnant....

https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/fairydust.gif


----------



## MommyR

gemmy said:


> Hi can I join too? I am 5dpo due 16th January. 2WW is a killer.
> 
> cd 10 Thurs 29th Dec - BD pm
> cd 11 Fri 30th Dec - OPK -
> cd 12 Sat 31st Dec - OPK - BD pm
> cd 13 Sun 1st Jan - OPK am + OPK pm + Eggwhite CM BD pm
> cd 14 Mon 2nd Jan - Ovulation OPK - BD am BD pm
> cd 15 1dpo- uti - spotting - no BD!
> cd 16 2dpo- stomach flutters, tender bb
> cd 17 3dpo- stomach flutters, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
> cd 18 4dpo- cramping, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
> cd 19 5dpo- REALLY sharp stomach pains (as I write this in evening), cramping, tingly bb, watery CM...........
> 
> How are you all feeling? Also bloated all the time and tired. Hopefully next week will fly by! I want to hold off testing as long as possible but the way I feel now won't be surprised if it isn't friday (11dpo)....

Hi gemmy!

we have the same symptoms....if I get a BFP this January then I can conclude I don't have problem conceiving. 

Your symptoms were like mine and the bloadting and tender BBs never went away.


Oops and I forgot to mention that I have been too hot bed https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/sex.gif
to the delight and pleasure of my DH.
https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/cloud9.gif


----------



## rrecio1440

rrecio1440 said:


> OK LADIES :flower:
> 
> Jan.7- (5DPO) Less cramping (noticed a sharp pinch for a minute on my left side, then it was gone)/Still excessive lower back pain/mild head ache/Bloated stomach (uterus area)/A little gassy/CM is regular/Agitated with the littlest things/Tired
> 
> These symptoms are what Ive been feeling this morning.. Im going to update on how I felt through out the day and night later on tonight :winkwink:
> 
> :dust:


Ok buddies, Im back to report my nightly symptoms!! :hugs:

So I kept getting that pinching pain, kinda towards my left side but definetly in the lower pelvic area. Im wondering could this be implantation? I HOPE [-o&lt; I havent really had any cramping anymore just those out of nowhere pinches. Haven't felt them since earlier but they lasted for only awhile and would come and go! Definetly bloated :dohh: I put on some jeans to go outside an shovel some snow and they were fitting snug, usually doesnt happen to me. Im petitie so I notice right away when I gain weight or am getting ready to start AF (cause all my jeans fit uncomfortably snug).. and AF isnt due for another 2w! I only get bloated too when I get AF. I started testing my temperatures last night as well. Last night it was 99.1, this morning it was 97.7 and tonights was 98.8 so it went up down up lol!! Is that normal? Have my lower back aches, their dull but their there. Tention in my back, in desperate need of a back rub :blush: lol!! Slight head ache and Moodiness. Oh also I did get really emotional earlier after I came back in from shoveling the snow :shrug: I never cry from shoveling snow thats a first LOL!! I miss my Hubs but not so much to cry all like "WOAW IS ME" :haha: 

:dust:


----------



## gemmy

hi all.. hmm don't have any symptoms at the min except bloated not long been up and working today so wil update tonight. can't believe i am still only 6 dpo. is that where u are mummyr? funny have same symptoms.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

@rrecio,

Your symptoms sound promising! Oh, and also about your temperatures, it is normal for women to have a "fall back rise." This is from FertilityFriend.com:

*Fallback rise:* A normal ovulation pattern when your temperature rises then drops slightly immediately after ovulation and then rises again.

That could be you. ^^ If you honestly have never even had some of your symptoms before, wouldn't you be jumping for joy? lol I know it's bad to jump the gun, but do you think you caught the egg this cycle? 


AFM, I was pretty disappointed with yesterday's morning temp (97.3). That is the lowest I have been! I was stressing and praying that my temp shoots back up and not decrease anymore. Thank God my temp shot up to 99.3! I also woke up with loads of watery cm. And I was sweating like a whore in church. Horrible!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

@Gemmy,

Morning! I'm working today as well. It's going to be busy at work since we are participating in an exercise. Whoo! lol I just woke up 30 minutes ago and the only symptom I truly noticed was the pulling/tugging feeling like cramps. And it's still going on. Hope you have a good day at work!


----------



## ittybittycoy

rrecio1440 said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> OK LADIES :flower:
> 
> Jan.7- (5DPO) Less cramping (noticed a sharp pinch for a minute on my left side, then it was gone)/Still excessive lower back pain/mild head ache/Bloated stomach (uterus area)/A little gassy/CM is regular/Agitated with the littlest things/Tired
> 
> These symptoms are what Ive been feeling this morning.. Im going to update on how I felt through out the day and night later on tonight :winkwink:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Ok buddies, Im back to report my nightly symptoms!! :hugs:
> 
> So I kept getting that pinching pain, kinda towards my left side but definetly in the lower pelvic area. Im wondering could this be implantation? I HOPE [-o&lt; I havent really had any cramping anymore just those out of nowhere pinches. Haven't felt them since earlier but they lasted for only awhile and would come and go! Definetly bloated :dohh: I put on some jeans to go outside an shovel some snow and they were fitting snug, usually doesnt happen to me. Im petitie so I notice right away when I gain weight or am getting ready to start AF (cause all my jeans fit uncomfortably snug).. and AF isnt due for another 2w! I only get bloated too when I get AF. I started testing my temperatures last night as well. Last night it was 99.1, this morning it was 97.7 and tonights was 98.8 so it went up down up lol!! Is that normal? Have my lower back aches, their dull but their there. Tention in my back, in desperate need of a back rub :blush: lol!! Slight head ache and Moodiness. Oh also I did get really emotional earlier after I came back in from shoveling the snow :shrug: I never cry from shoveling snow thats a first LOL!! I miss my Hubs but not so much to cry all like "WOAW IS ME" :haha:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Looks like I have ovulated around the same time as many of you, Jan 2nd to be exact, so I am now 6DPO... and oddly enough I have been having cramping and backache as well, but nothing else. It is kind of discouraging, but I have heard of :bfp:'s with very little symptoms, plus I am only 6DPO.

As for you ladies curious about temping, temping is useful to indicate that you have definitely ovulated, as some women have ovulation signs but don't ovulate... I am a great example of this, my body geared up to O twice this cycle and didn't.

It is ideal to start temping at the beginning of each cycle, but you can start whenever, it just won't give you the full picture. It is also important to temp first thing in the morning everyday, before you do anything... including speak; temps at any other time of the day are irrelavant, only first morning temps should be recorded. I will attach my chart so you ladies can have a look, enjoy.

Btw, sorry it is such a long post. Here is my chart My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MommyR

gemmy said:


> hi all.. hmm don't have any symptoms at the min except bloated not long been up and working today so wil update tonight. can't believe i am still only 6 dpo. is that where u are mummyr? funny have same symptoms.

I'm at 7dpo (+/- 2) but i have so many symptoms that never went away....and somehow even smptoms are adding up like just a while a go i cant stand too much smell in the grocery store ( in the detergent and fabric conditioner section coz it was too perfumy).

my shirt hugs my tummy and my boobs too but a few weeks ago it wasnt.

I feel a wacko at times...


----------



## gemmy

Lovebotlass17 said:


> @Gemmy,
> 
> Morning! I'm working today as well. It's going to be busy at work since we are participating in an exercise. Whoo! lol I just woke up 30 minutes ago and the only symptom I truly noticed was the pulling/tugging feeling like cramps. And it's still going on. Hope you have a good day at work!

Hi Lovebotlass, thanks, it went quite fast, hope you had a good day too! Pulling/tugging cramps sound similar to me. More so now that I have sat down for the evening. Actually I have not felt so much throughout the day but lots of creamy CM.

MommyR sounds promising with the smell at grocery store. i am not experiencing that at the mo anyway.

Well I hope that everyone in this group are going to all get BFP's - wouldn't that be something! Let's this next week goes fast!


----------



## rrecio1440

Hello Ladies.. Jan. 8- *(6DPO)*

So I wanted to talk about some out of no where stuff that happen to me last night that I thought was pretty funny also of course my morning symptoms! So Im watching My Big Fat Greek Wedding and out of nowhere I smell the stench of a sour pickle WTH lol!! I freaked out and laughed it was like when you take a quick whiff of something and you pull back because it stinks!! I tried to find where the smell came from but nothing? Oh I also did get really emotional at many of the parts in the movie funny or sad lol!! So silly!!

As for todays morning symptoms.. My pinching pains on my left side arent around anymore. Still bloated. My back pains are there but I believe Im more sore due to all the snow I shoveled yesterday :dohh: Cramps are on and off, but not bad.. Ive been feeling real hot on and off at times. CM is light. Very mild head aches. Super exhausted but caught my second wind after I ate a little something :winkwink: And thats about it, Ill get back on tonight to follow up on the rest of the day!! 

:dust:

*(ittybittycoy)* Welcome to the group :flower: Thanks for all your input so far!! Jan.2 was what Im guessing was my OV day too. Looking forward to hearing more about your symptoms and anything else you'd like to share. :dust:

*(Lovebotlass17)* "Sweating like a whore in church" LMAO :haha: I just so happen to use that fraise last night from how HOT I was feeling too!! Thanks for the info on fallback rise, my temp did stay up this morning @ 98.3 it went down a little from last nights (98.8) but not by much. Hope thats a good sign! To be honest with my past 2 pregnancies I had no problems during my 2ww, didn't even know I was pregnant! Nothing compared to this one. I mean even in my past (not TTC) I've only been able to feel a slight cramping sensation a few times, from Im guessing OV for a few days but after that Im back to my normal self. Don't have any such uncomfortable feelings before I expect AF. Till AF is due is when I get menstrual symptoms, always (only) just pelvic cramps and bloating. But then I was like what if its all in my head? Me and my Hubs took the time to try and plan things this time around, thinking well if we plan it and catch it right before then we should have a real good chance. We've really been blessed to not have any problems with getting pregnant. My 2 pregnancies only came to be because we had unprotected sex at that time, we are very careful most of the time but in some occasions you just go at it without thinking :haha: resulting in bun in the over!! HAHA.. But I feel like because we acturally went all out to plan this one, its not gonna happen :sad1: Idk Im having lots of mixed emotions right now.. part of me feels like jumping for joy and the other part feels like nah I dont think it happend :dohh: I guess only time shall tell.. next Wednesday is when :af: is suppose to show herself if she doesnt ill be taking a :test: next friday on the 20th and praying I do see that :bfp: me and my hubs are longing for :flower: :dust:


----------



## Tinatin

Hi my lovely co-crazies!

At 8 DPO I have no symptoms at all now it seems other than mild cramps. Stupid boobs still do not feel sore, despite a bunch of stern glares from me. No nausea, no heartburn, no exciting things like spotting.

I do have to say, though, that this thread is entertaining the hell out of me. I seriously cracked up laughing at least ten times. I love that we're all so irreverent and snarky about everything. Great group :happydance:


----------



## Tinatin

Totally understandable and cool if people don't feel like responding in kind, but in the interests of science here is the quickie background info on me:

Me: 35, TTC first child
DF: 37, TTC first child

I haven't had any fertility testing (and never pg before, although in all fairness I was a mad birth control fanatic until last year), but he was tested after an invasive hernia operation in Fall 2010, and his :spermy: were just fine. 

And we're off to the races :)


----------



## sakari06

I'm 28
DH 31 and we have been at this too long. LOL! 
Its nice to have to place where whatever is on your
mind, say it.


----------



## rrecio1440

Tinatin said:


> Totally understandable and cool if people don't feel like responding in kind, but in the interests of science here is the quickie background info on me:
> 
> Me: 35, TTC first child
> DF: 37, TTC first child
> 
> I haven't had any fertility testing (and never pg before, although in all fairness I was a mad birth control fanatic until last year), but he was tested after an invasive hernia operation in Fall 2010, and his :spermy: were just fine.
> 
> And we're off to the races :)


(Me) 25
(HB) 25 

TTC (boy) #3- Haven't run into any fertily problems so far.. All my friends poke at me with calling me "fertile mertile" :dohh: lol!! The only time I was on BC (mirena) was after my first child, I was on it for about a 1 1/2 then when we decided to try and get pregnant with our second child I had it removed. The doctors told me not to be discourage if I couldn't get pg right away, that it could take me anywhere from 6mos to a year to conceive after coming off the mirena. Well.. it only took me 3mos and we were pregnant with #2. Both of my pregnancies where not pre charted or planned and happened specifically because "out of the blue unprotected BD". But during this 2ww Im hoping for this month to be our first of actual pregnancy planning. HENCE, Why I guess I feel like I may not have achieved getting pregnant :dohh: Idk why Im thinking like that, I just feel like because we put so much effort into actually trying to pinpoint ovulation and BD on certain days that we'd have a really good chance hitting our mark? But you just honestly never know!:shrug:

(sakari06) Im glad you like the group and feel like you can express whatever you feel, thats the main reason I made this group because I knew there had to be other women out their like me and could probably use a friend in this 2ww journey :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rrecio1440

Hey ladies.. Back to report the rest of my symptoms for the day/night :thumbup:

Had about the usual... I got a gaging reflex out of nowhere, that was fun :/ Very mild cramping on and off. My temp went up higher (99.4) tonight? Hips feel a bit sore. Excessive lower back pains. Bloated of course! Oh and I've noticed this for awhile but today I was like ok now I know Im not seeing things but my BBs feel swollen :holly: <- Yup just like that :haha: .. Their not at all tender or sore, just bigger than usual. My BBs never get swollen or tender before, during or after AF so of course this is a new feeling! Kinda like it cause my BBs are small lol!! (TMI) My urine has a sweet smell and I can especially smell it on my panty liners? I don't know what that could mean, any of you think you may know..? :shrug:


----------



## gemmy

Hi ladies,

great to read yr updates!

nothing much new from me - 7dpo is much like 6dpo. Slight occasional light cramps, creamy cm... half way through the 2ww!!

:dust:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Tinatin said:


> Hi my lovely co-crazies!
> 
> At 8 DPO I have no symptoms at all now it seems other than mild cramps. Stupid boobs still do not feel sore, despite a bunch of stern glares from me. No nausea, no heartburn, no exciting things like spotting.
> 
> I do have to say, though, that this thread is entertaining the hell out of me. I seriously cracked up laughing at least ten times. I love that we're all so irreverent and snarky about everything. Great group :happydance:

I'm 8 DPO today and the symptoms I have are: entire body ache, lower back pain, constant cramping, tugging/pulling sensation, somewhat sensitive and tender nipples. Meh. 

I love this thread too. Lot's of funny women that keep me entertained! Feel like I should start paying all of y'all lol. 



rrecio1440 said:


> Hey ladies.. Back to report the rest of my symptoms for the day/night :thumbup:
> 
> Had about the usual... I got a gaging reflex out of nowhere, that was fun :/ Very mild cramping on and off. My temp went up higher (99.4) tonight? Hips feel a bit sore. Excessive lower back pains. Bloated of course! Oh and I've noticed this for awhile but today I was like ok now I know Im not seeing things but my BBs feel swollen :holly: <- Yup just like that :haha: .. Their not at all tender or sore, just bigger than usual. My BBs never get swollen or tender before, during or after AF so of course this is a new feeling! Kinda like it cause my BBs are small lol!! (TMI) My urine has a sweet smell and I can especially smell it on my panty liners? I don't know what that could mean, any of you think you may know..? :shrug:

Hey, rrecio, crazy lady. Dude, I seriously think you're pregnant. But that's just me. Yesterday, at 7 DPO, I noticed a bit of blood while brushing my teeth. Yay, bleeding gums. Both yesterday and today's CM is watery...okay...don't understand that one. My temp yesterday was 99.3, and at 8 DPO, it's 98.7. I've noticed that lately my urine has been looking yellow, like bright yellow. Damn glaring at me from the commode! 

So I tested this morning...hehe. :bfn:

Oh well, it was to be expected.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

gemmy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> great to read yr updates!
> 
> nothing much new from me - 7dpo is much like 6dpo. Slight occasional light cramps, creamy cm... half way through the 2ww!!
> 
> :dust:

Isn't it exciting that we are halfway there? Well, I'm testing on Friday the 13th...although I did one today. That didn't count. I just wanted to pee on something!! The thing that is so weird to me is that for yesterday and today, my CM is watery. For the first few days after ovulation, CM was mostly creamy white. I don't know what's going on. But we :sex: last night just in case lol. 

When are you planning on testing?


----------



## gemmy

ohh is sore gums a good sign too? Not bleeding but sore in the roof of my mouth. Yes it is very exciting. Ohh hadn't realised that friday is the 13th..I could test then as will be 11 dpo but if I get enough will power I will try to make it to due date - Mon 16th. Told dh that I would wait until monday - he just did a sarcastic laugh as if yeah right! We will see. Your symptoms sound more exciting than mine. However I do feel like I did in the 2ww when pregnant with no.1 - but I did in November and December just gone, particularly Nov and I just got af on time :(

I am ttc no2 - 33. DH - 34.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

If you usually don't have sore gums, I would say that is a good sign. One spot on my gum is sore as well. Kind of inflamed and swollen. I tried checking out your chart but you only have one temp. Do you not chart everyday? 

Okay, so since 5 DPO, I've been having frequent urination. My bladder would feel full too. I'm trying to think about all the reasons, other than pregnancy, that could cause frequent urination. I don't have a bladder, kidney, etc, infection. And I'm not sick. So...yeah lol.


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> Hey ladies.. Back to report the rest of my symptoms for the day/night :thumbup:
> 
> Had about the usual... I got a gaging reflex out of nowhere, that was fun :/ Very mild cramping on and off. My temp went up higher (99.4) tonight? Hips feel a bit sore. Excessive lower back pains. Bloated of course! Oh and I've noticed this for awhile but today I was like ok now I know Im not seeing things but my BBs feel swollen :holly: <- Yup just like that :haha: .. Their not at all tender or sore, just bigger than usual. My BBs never get swollen or tender before, during or after AF so of course this is a new feeling! Kinda like it cause my BBs are small lol!! (TMI) My urine has a sweet smell and I can especially smell it on my panty liners? I don't know what that could mean, any of you think you may know..? :shrug:

Oh my god, the boobie icon just made me laugh SO hard! That sounds like everything is falling right into place for you as far as symptoms go. So exciting! My bbs are still being lame and not doing anything, although I'm within about a week and a half of AF by now so if they do I won't trust it :haha:


----------



## gemmy

Lovebotlass17 said:


> If you usually don't have sore gums, I would say that is a good sign. One spot on my gum is sore as well. Kind of inflamed and swollen. I tried checking out your chart but you only have one temp. Do you not chart everyday?
> 
> Okay, so since 5 DPO, I've been having frequent urination. My bladder would feel full too. I'm trying to think about all the reasons, other than pregnancy, that could cause frequent urination. I don't have a bladder, kidney, etc, infection. And I'm not sick. So...yeah lol.

That sounds good too :) 

No I only just started my ff, i haven't been temping but wanted to chart everything else. I need to get the proper thermometer as the one I have used just messing around with it) is not the recommended one. I am hoping that this is my month and I don't need to temp! It is interesting looking at other peoples charts though :)


----------



## sakari06

9 dpo today and after today AF Is expected. I might test tomorrow b/c my left side feels heavy and I can't sleep on that side when I usually do.


----------



## Tinatin

sakari06 said:


> 9 dpo today and after today AF Is expected. I might test tomorrow b/c my left side feels heavy and I can't sleep on that side when I usually do.

If AF is due tomorrow you should absolutely test! Come on. Let us live vicariously through you. Do it do it do it :D


----------



## gemmy

Lovebotlass17 said:


> If you usually don't have sore gums, I would say that is a good sign. One spot on my gum is sore as well. Kind of inflamed and swollen. I tried checking out your chart but you only have one temp. Do you not chart everyday?
> 
> Okay, so since 5 DPO, I've been having frequent urination. My bladder would feel full too. I'm trying to think about all the reasons, other than pregnancy, that could cause frequent urination. I don't have a bladder, kidney, etc, infection. And I'm not sick. So...yeah lol.

Just updated it with the temps I did today and yesterday. Don't take it realistically though as it's my son's in ear thermometer which isn't the right one really!


----------



## gemmy

sakari06 said:


> 9 dpo today and after today AF Is expected. I might test tomorrow b/c my left side feels heavy and I can't sleep on that side when I usually do.

Good luck and let us know! Would be great if we had loads of bfp's in here!! :dust:


----------



## Tinatin

gemmy said:


> ohh is sore gums a good sign too? Not bleeding but sore in the roof of my mouth. Yes it is very exciting. Ohh hadn't realised that friday is the 13th..I could test then as will be 11 dpo but if I get enough will power I will try to make it to due date - Mon 16th. Told dh that I would wait until monday - he just did a sarcastic laugh as if yeah right! We will see. Your symptoms sound more exciting than mine. However I do feel like I did in the 2ww when pregnant with no.1 - but I did in November and December just gone, particularly Nov and I just got af on time :(
> 
> I am ttc no2 - 33. DH - 34.

Gemmy, I googled it and it looks really positive as a sign! :thumbup: https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090514124400AARM7Gi

Needless to say, my gums are doing nothing of the sort haha. I'm now going to sit here and see if I can will them into bleeding.


----------



## sakari06

OK, be back in a little bit.


----------



## Tinatin

Squeal! :dust::dust::dust::dust::test:


----------



## gemmy

Tinatin said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> ohh is sore gums a good sign too? Not bleeding but sore in the roof of my mouth. Yes it is very exciting. Ohh hadn't realised that friday is the 13th..I could test then as will be 11 dpo but if I get enough will power I will try to make it to due date - Mon 16th. Told dh that I would wait until monday - he just did a sarcastic laugh as if yeah right! We will see. Your symptoms sound more exciting than mine. However I do feel like I did in the 2ww when pregnant with no.1 - but I did in November and December just gone, particularly Nov and I just got af on time :(
> 
> I am ttc no2 - 33. DH - 34.
> 
> Gemmy, I googled it and it looks really positive as a sign! :thumbup: https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090514124400AARM7Gi
> 
> Needless to say, my gums are doing nothing of the sort haha. I'm now going to sit here and see if I can will them into bleeding.Click to expand...

LOL - how are the gums going?? Thanks for that, trouble is I'm thinking actually are they always like this and I'm just making something of it? Like everything else lol. I think to myself - do my bb feel different - then imagine a tingle. Prod them loads to see if they are sore, thus making them tender lol. :dust: for you hun x


----------



## Tinatin

gemmy said:


> LOL - how are the gums going?? Thanks for that, trouble is I'm thinking actually are they always like this and I'm just making something of it? Like everything else lol. I think to myself - do my bb feel different - then imagine a tingle. Prod them loads to see if they are sore, thus making them tender lol. :dust: for you hun x

Haha oh I know exactly what you mean, trust me. I actually did the same thing with my bb the other day...poke poke poke poke poke "holy cow they feel a BIT SORE now right where I poked them 11 hundred times, why could that BE??? Obviously pregnancy."

:dust: right back for you :)


----------



## gemmy

Tinatin said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> LOL - how are the gums going?? Thanks for that, trouble is I'm thinking actually are they always like this and I'm just making something of it? Like everything else lol. I think to myself - do my bb feel different - then imagine a tingle. Prod them loads to see if they are sore, thus making them tender lol. :dust: for you hun x
> 
> Haha oh I know exactly what you mean, trust me. I actually did the same thing with my bb the other day...poke poke poke poke poke "holy cow they feel a BIT SORE now right where I poked them 11 hundred times, why could that BE??? Obviously pregnancy."
> 
> :dust: right back for you :)Click to expand...

Thanks -LOL - we are all crazy. Blame the hormones. Really starting to believe it this month tough which is dangerous as in for a fall if af comes next week :( Still PMA and all that (she says as she checks her bra to see if it's getting tighter...nah!) Now don't you be over brushing your gums now looking for blood!!!


----------



## Tinatin

gemmy said:


> Thanks -LOL - we are all crazy. Blame the hormones. Really starting to believe it this month tough which is dangerous as in for a fall if af comes next week :( Still PMA and all that (she says as she checks her bra to see if it's getting tighter...nah!) Now don't you be over brushing your gums now looking for blood!!!

Oh all your symptoms sound super-super positive! I'm going to go buy a smaller bra now so I can convince myself my bbs have grown HUGELY overnight :muaha:


----------



## rrecio1440

OMG Im so glad I made this group, I love all you ladies that are in it!! :hugs: I had quite a few laughs at some of the comments on here :haha: I look forward to coming to the group everyday now to see what all you ladies have to say and also to see if anyone has gotten a :bfp: ( which by the way good luck to you *sakari06*, I saw *TinaTin's* SQUEAL and Im assuming its because you where going to go test :thumbup:

As for my morning *(7DPO)*:

I slept in a little longer today and after crawling out of bed was still exhausted! Was really moody. Temp was at (98.4). I had a dizzy spell as well, not fun.. hate that feeling :dohh:!! No cramping so far today but do still have bloating. Lower back pains. BBs look FAB, yes still swollen lol :haha: Other than that I've been breezy!!

Ill be back later on tonight to update post!!

WOO HOO LADIES!! We are another day closer to our :bfp::dust:


----------



## rrecio1440

rrecio1440 said:


> Hey ladies.. Back to report the rest of my symptoms for the day/night :thumbup:
> 
> Had about the usual... I got a gaging reflex out of nowhere, that was fun :/ Very mild cramping on and off. My temp went up higher (99.4) tonight? Hips feel a bit sore. Excessive lower back pains. Bloated of course! Oh and I've noticed this for awhile but today I was like ok now I know Im not seeing things but my BBs feel swollen :holly: <- Yup just like that :haha: .. Their not at all tender or sore, just bigger than usual. My BBs never get swollen or tender before, during or after AF so of course this is a new feeling! Kinda like it cause my BBs are small lol!! (TMI) My urine has a sweet smell and I can especially smell it on my panty liners? I don't know what that could mean, any of you think you may know..? :shrug:

Hey, rrecio, crazy lady. Dude, I seriously think you're pregnant. But that's just me. Yesterday, at 7 DPO, I noticed a bit of blood while brushing my teeth. Yay, bleeding gums. Both yesterday and today's CM is watery...okay...don't understand that one. My temp yesterday was 99.3, and at 8 DPO, it's 98.7. I've noticed that lately my urine has been looking yellow, like bright yellow. Damn glaring at me from the commode! 

So I tested this morning...hehe. :bfn:

Oh well, it was to be expected.[/QUOTE]

***********************************************************************************
Lol, Hey girl! Well I like to think Im on a positive path to getting that BFP, but we shall see next week :winkwink: As for your symptoms bloody gums is a good indication as well are sore gums I had that a lot with my 2nd pregnancy. Your CM being watery.. Hmm, is it like excessive watery like what you felt when you OV? Or like moist watery, cause thats kinda how mine is, just really light and then on and off I get really dry feelings! Yellow pee, I've been noticing that too :thumbup: Don't get discouraged with the BFN it is still pretty early, your only 8DPO. So YES, it was to be expected.. I think we all have the urge to want to pee on something right about now LMAO!!







Tinatin said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.. Back to report the rest of my symptoms for the day/night :thumbup:
> 
> Had about the usual... I got a gaging reflex out of nowhere, that was fun :/ Very mild cramping on and off. My temp went up higher (99.4) tonight? Hips feel a bit sore. Excessive lower back pains. Bloated of course! Oh and I've noticed this for awhile but today I was like ok now I know Im not seeing things but my BBs feel swollen :holly: <- Yup just like that :haha: .. Their not at all tender or sore, just bigger than usual. My BBs never get swollen or tender before, during or after AF so of course this is a new feeling! Kinda like it cause my BBs are small lol!! (TMI) My urine has a sweet smell and I can especially smell it on my panty liners? I don't know what that could mean, any of you think you may know..? :shrug:
> 
> Oh my god, the boobie icon just made me laugh SO hard! That sounds like everything is falling right into place for you as far as symptoms go. So exciting! My bbs are still being lame and not doing anything, although I'm within about a week and a half of AF by now so if they do I won't trust it :haha:Click to expand...


I thought the boobie icon was freaking HILARIOUS!! I had to put it on here and give you ladies a good laugh :rofl: I really do hope things are falling into place for me but Im really trying hard not to jump the gun as well! Dont worry about your BBs in all honesty I had no symptoms whats so ever before I got pregnant with my 2 children.. NONE.. ZIPO!! I only started noticing symptoms till after I saw my BFPs so when you hear "every pregnancy is different" they're definitely right about that :thumbup: Hey we are a day closer to hopefully getting BFP thats all that matters :hugs:


----------



## rrecio1440

*OH I FORGOT*... I also had a question for ALL who want to answer! So I've been noticing that I get really really HOT during the night time is that normal? I mean like on and off during the day Ill get a rush of being HOT but then it goes away.. at night though, usually starts around the same time (8p) the rush comes and I get super hot and uncomfortable :shrug: I don't know how I should even look at that? I do think it's rather odd because I don't normally get this feeling before or even after my AF so Idk?? What do you all think...


----------



## gemmy

hi hun, i'm glad you started this group too! it's really helping get through this long drawn out wait, we are all in the same boat!

well i've just been told that i'm boiling by dh when i feel freezing? don't know if that means anything. cramping been going on all night. i feel a kind of wet discharge like i'm having af but it is less than it feels and it is more creamy white. tired and grumpy with dh!

i really look pregnant side on in mirror which is gutting if i am not. stomach sticking out really bloated. plus i feel constipated and gassy - sorry tmi.

thinking of testing friday, 3 days early. will see. anyone testing before the weekend or at the weekend??? night all see you tomorrow x


----------



## gemmy

funny i wrote the bit about being hot at the same time! only i was feeling cold. dont know what to make of it?


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> *OH I FORGOT*... I also had a question for ALL who want to answer! So I've been noticing that I get really really HOT during the night time is that normal? I mean like on and off during the day Ill get a rush of being HOT but then it goes away.. at night though, usually starts around the same time (8p) the rush comes and I get super hot and uncomfortable :shrug: I don't know how I should even look at that? I do think it's rather odd because I don't normally get this feeling before or even after my AF so Idk?? What do you all think...

I think that's a symptom for some! But its so confusing and head-wrecky because everything is a symptom haha. I'm nearly 100% certain that someone somewhere out there has experienced hair loss of the right eyebrow as a sign of pregnancy. I'm going to go with the fact that ALL your symptoms taken together add up to a very positive outlook. It's more the sum of the parts, maybe? :headspin:


----------



## Momto3and...

Hi ladies! I feel like I am thread hoping, but I think I belong here!

I believed I O on the 4th, so that puts me at 5 DPO. This is the first month we tried for baby #4, and made the decision we were ready just over a week ago. We BD on the 3rd, 4th and 5th. Not sure if that will be enough, but we will see!

I have been having increasing cramps which have gotten worse today. Not very typical for me, other than day before AF comes. I have very regular 28 day cycles, so it is way to early for AF. If this was our month, my due date would be Sept 27th, a month after my twins turn 3!

Glad to find you all! Not sure if it will help or make me more crazy the next week. Either way, seems like I am in good company!

What would really make things interesting, is if I had another set of multiples! 

Oed Jan 4 BD
1DPO BD
2DPO Nothing
3DPO Starting to get some cramps
4DPO Crampy
5DPO Crampy, tired, lower back ache


----------



## Tinatin

Momto3and... said:


> Hi ladies! I feel like I am thread hoping, but I think I belong here!
> 
> I believed I O on the 4th, so that puts me at 5 DPO. This is the first month we tried for baby #4, and made the decision we were ready just over a week ago. We BD on the 3rd, 4th and 5th. Not sure if that will be enough, but we will see!
> 
> I have been having increasing cramps which have gotten worse today. Not very typical for me, other than day before AF comes. I have very regular 28 day cycles, so it is way to early for AF. If this was our month, my due date would be Sept 27th, a month after my twins turn 3!
> 
> Glad to find you all! Not sure if it will help or make me more crazy the next week. Either way, seems like I am in good company!
> 
> What would really make things interesting, is if I had another set of multiples!
> 
> Oed Jan 4 BD
> 1DPO BD
> 2DPO Nothing
> 3DPO Starting to get some cramps
> 4DPO Crampy
> 5DPO Crampy, tired, lower back ache

Hi and welcome! No harm in thread-hopping. I'm learning a lot from the different conversations :)

I'm with you! I'm 9 DPO now but I got cramps from about 2-6 DPO. Nothing now, which is mystifying me, but we'll see. FX for you and some more twins! :dust:


----------



## rrecio1440

Tinatin said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> *OH I FORGOT*... I also had a question for ALL who want to answer! So I've been noticing that I get really really HOT during the night time is that normal? I mean like on and off during the day Ill get a rush of being HOT but then it goes away.. at night though, usually starts around the same time (8p) the rush comes and I get super hot and uncomfortable :shrug: I don't know how I should even look at that? I do think it's rather odd because I don't normally get this feeling before or even after my AF so Idk?? What do you all think...
> 
> I think that's a symptom for some! But its so confusing and head-wrecky because everything is a symptom haha. I'm nearly 100% certain that someone somewhere out there has experienced hair loss of the right eyebrow as a sign of pregnancy. I'm going to go with the fact that ALL your symptoms taken together add up to a very positive outlook. It's more the sum of the parts, maybe? :headspin:Click to expand...

OMG *TinaTin* you crack me up girl!!! But thanks for the positive thoughts :hugs:

****************************************************************



Tinatin said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I feel like I am thread hoping, but I think I belong here!
> 
> I believed I O on the 4th, so that puts me at 5 DPO. This is the first month we tried for baby #4, and made the decision we were ready just over a week ago. We BD on the 3rd, 4th and 5th. Not sure if that will be enough, but we will see!
> 
> I have been having increasing cramps which have gotten worse today. Not very typical for me, other than day before AF comes. I have very regular 28 day cycles, so it is way to early for AF. If this was our month, my due date would be Sept 27th, a month after my twins turn 3!
> 
> Glad to find you all! Not sure if it will help or make me more crazy the next week. Either way, seems like I am in good company!
> 
> What would really make things interesting, is if I had another set of multiples!
> 
> Oed Jan 4 BD
> 1DPO BD
> 2DPO Nothing
> 3DPO Starting to get some cramps
> 4DPO Crampy
> 5DPO Crampy, tired, lower back ache
> 
> 
> Welcome *Momto3and...*, Glad you joined us and I am sure you've read through the group discussions but whatever you feel like talking about, through it out on the table cause Im sure someone in here is thinking or feeling the same thing!! Also, I cant believe you have a set of twins... SO CUTE!!! I wish I could have twin boys, that would be so AWESOME lol!! My grandfather was a twin so I guess you never know?? This is also me and my HBs first month and attempt to try to get pregnant!! We're hoping we aced everything and will hopefully be seeing a :bfp: soon :) Much luck to you and lots of :dust::dust:Click to expand...


----------



## rrecio1440

O MAN O MAN.....

We ate hotdogs for dinner and they made me feel so sick after I devoured them :sick: UGHHH WTH :dohh: I was looking so forward to eating them too because we haven't had them in such a long time and I love hotdogs, who doesn't!! And then BAM my body drove straight down Crappy Lane.. BLAHH!!


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> O MAN O MAN.....
> 
> We ate hotdogs for dinner and they made me feel so sick after I devoured them :sick: UGHHH WTH :dohh: I was looking so forward to eating them too because we haven't had them in such a long time and I love hotdogs, who doesn't!! And then BAM my body drove straight down Crappy Lane.. BLAHH!!

Again, this sounds super-goooood :D

Edit: I mean, obviously super-horrible to anybody but us psychos on the 2ww, but super-good for us.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

rrecio, the watery CM isn't excessive like O day. More like..."moist watery." Why did I even test? I've seen a few women get a BFP at 8 DPO! Why not I? WAHHHHHHH!! lol

Okay, ladies, today I am 9 DPO and my waking temp went from 98.7 to 99.8. I was really thirsty and had to urinate badly as well. Went to drink some cold water, and apparently I drank too fast. Got this awful feeling and rolled out of bed to rush to the toilet. I'm vomiting and dry heaving now!! Yes!! I never thought I'd be happy with that one! 

I only ate twice yesterday. And I never finished the meals. I would take a bite, put it down and rub my belly because it automatically starts aching. Take a few more bites and just feel like all of my food is being held hostage beneath my rib cage. It's an odd feeling. 

I am ALWAYS hot. ALWAYS. My hubby would put his cold ass on my thigh and he'd say, "You are burning up. It feels so good." Get your cold ass off of me! Ew. But I have noticed that I am almost always warm...no sickness here though. Uh oh, spaghettios. I'm testing Friday too!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

gemmy said:


> hi hun, i'm glad you started this group too! it's really helping get through this long drawn out wait, we are all in the same boat!
> 
> well i've just been told that i'm boiling by dh when i feel freezing? don't know if that means anything. cramping been going on all night. i feel a kind of wet discharge like i'm having af but it is less than it feels and it is more creamy white. tired and grumpy with dh!
> 
> i really look pregnant side on in mirror which is gutting if i am not. stomach sticking out really bloated. plus i feel constipated and gassy - sorry tmi.
> 
> thinking of testing friday, 3 days early. will see. anyone testing before the weekend or at the weekend??? night all see you tomorrow x

Gemmy, girl, I'm like you. The house is set at 74 degrees F. So it's pretty comfortable. Then why am I always feeling cold, then hot, then cold, then hot? lol 

I'm not really constipated, more like...I need to eat more to even go potty. But I am gassy like a mofo. Even when I'm not eating anything, I let out these funny little toots. Hehe. I'm glad we are testing together. :happydance:



Momto3and... said:


> Hi ladies! I feel like I am thread hoping, but I think I belong here!
> 
> I believed I O on the 4th, so that puts me at 5 DPO. This is the first month we tried for baby #4, and made the decision we were ready just over a week ago. We BD on the 3rd, 4th and 5th. Not sure if that will be enough, but we will see!
> 
> I have been having increasing cramps which have gotten worse today. Not very typical for me, other than day before AF comes. I have very regular 28 day cycles, so it is way to early for AF. If this was our month, my due date would be Sept 27th, a month after my twins turn 3!
> 
> Glad to find you all! Not sure if it will help or make me more crazy the next week. Either way, seems like I am in good company!
> 
> What would really make things interesting, is if I had another set of multiples!
> 
> Oed Jan 4 BD
> 1DPO BD
> 2DPO Nothing
> 3DPO Starting to get some cramps
> 4DPO Crampy
> 5DPO Crampy, tired, lower back ache

Uh oh. You have officially joined the crazies. Welcome. Cramping this early is a good sign, I believe, especially since you NEVER do unless it's the day before AF. Do you think you're pregnant? You have twins? How is it? 

Anybody else get nauseated when they do NOT eat?


----------



## gemmy

lol lovebotlass, you are funny with your little toots!! Lol - hey I was having (warning - tmi!!) fanny farts the other day but not bd for over a week! Could something be happening up there lol. 

Woo-hoo now I feel like I should test Friday but hope that I can handle the bfn if it is. Maybe one test on friday, the other on monday....if I make it that long before spotting af starts .... got to be positive!

Well how are all you ladies today? I am now 8dpo - yeah it is going faster!! No implantation spotting or anything, as much as I strutinized the tissue looking for a sign! Still the same little tugs, occasional mild cramps which keep giving me loads of hope. Really don't understand why I didn't get that until the last three cycles when ttc. Something must be going on!


----------



## MommyR

9 dpo = sensitive niplle (especially the right one) and having uti symptoms....also very very wet down there and creamy CM = )


----------



## Lovebotlass17

gemmy said:


> lol lovebotlass, you are funny with your little toots!! Lol - hey I was having (warning - tmi!!) fanny farts the other day but not bd for over a week! Could something be happening up there lol.
> 
> Woo-hoo now I feel like I should test Friday but hope that I can handle the bfn if it is. Maybe one test on friday, the other on monday....if I make it that long before spotting af starts .... got to be positive!
> 
> Well how are all you ladies today? I am now 8dpo - yeah it is going faster!! No implantation spotting or anything, as much as I strutinized the tissue looking for a sign! Still the same little tugs, occasional mild cramps which keep giving me loads of hope. Really don't understand why I didn't get that until the last three cycles when ttc. Something must be going on!

Fanny farts. I love it! I just call them queefs lol. I queefed the other night while BD with hubby. It was so embarrassing but he didn't care of course. Also, I've noticed that while we were BD, it felt so uncomfortable, like I was extremely sensitive. 

If Friday's test is negative for me, I'll test the day AF is due, which is Monday. I pray she stays away! I tested today again at 9 DPO and it was :bfn: Once again, it was expected. 

I had a spout of diarrhea early this morning. Had to go potty again and now I'm constipated?! WTH? :dohh: What's going on, body? You trying to grow a little baby? I think I'm pregnant, but only time will tell. 

Where's everyone else? I need updates!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

MommyR said:


> 9 dpo = sensitive niplle (especially the right one) and having uti symptoms....also very very wet down there and creamy CM = )

Sounds promising! I remember when I was pregnant in November that only my right areola had these small white bumps. Then the left breast was the first to get swollen. When are you planning on testing?


----------



## Tinatin

Lovebotlass17 said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> lol lovebotlass, you are funny with your little toots!! Lol - hey I was having (warning - tmi!!) fanny farts the other day but not bd for over a week! Could something be happening up there lol.
> 
> Woo-hoo now I feel like I should test Friday but hope that I can handle the bfn if it is. Maybe one test on friday, the other on monday....if I make it that long before spotting af starts .... got to be positive!
> 
> Well how are all you ladies today? I am now 8dpo - yeah it is going faster!! No implantation spotting or anything, as much as I strutinized the tissue looking for a sign! Still the same little tugs, occasional mild cramps which keep giving me loads of hope. Really don't understand why I didn't get that until the last three cycles when ttc. Something must be going on!
> 
> Fanny farts. I love it! I just call them queefs lol. I queefed the other night while BD with hubby. It was so embarrassing but he didn't care of course. Also, I've noticed that while we were BD, it felt so uncomfortable, like I was extremely sensitive.
> 
> If Friday's test is negative for me, I'll test the day AF is due, which is Monday. I pray she stays away! I tested today again at 9 DPO and it was :bfn: Once again, it was expected.
> 
> I had a spout of diarrhea early this morning. Had to go potty again and now I'm constipated?! WTH? :dohh: What's going on, body? You trying to grow a little baby? I think I'm pregnant, but only time will tell.
> 
> Where's everyone else? I need updates!Click to expand...

It sure sounds to me like you are! :thumbup: 

Here's my update. I'm at 10 DPO and still in weirdo limbo. All my symptoms dropped off at about 8 DPO and I've got nothing much since then. My bbs are finally a little sore, but it's either from (1) constantly being poked, or (2) looming proximity of AF. Mystified! I am mystified by my ninja symptoms, haha.:ninja:


----------



## gemmy

MommyR said:


> 9 dpo = sensitive niplle (especially the right one) and having uti symptoms....also very very wet down there and creamy CM = )

Sounds promising mommyR - Good luck. i'm the same with sensitive nipples and creamy CM - 8dpo.


----------



## gemmy

Lovebotlass17 said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> lol lovebotlass, you are funny with your little toots!! Lol - hey I was having (warning - tmi!!) fanny farts the other day but not bd for over a week! Could something be happening up there lol.
> 
> Woo-hoo now I feel like I should test Friday but hope that I can handle the bfn if it is. Maybe one test on friday, the other on monday....if I make it that long before spotting af starts .... got to be positive!
> 
> Well how are all you ladies today? I am now 8dpo - yeah it is going faster!! No implantation spotting or anything, as much as I strutinized the tissue looking for a sign! Still the same little tugs, occasional mild cramps which keep giving me loads of hope. Really don't understand why I didn't get that until the last three cycles when ttc. Something must be going on!
> 
> Fanny farts. I love it! I just call them queefs lol. I queefed the other night while BD with hubby. It was so embarrassing but he didn't care of course. Also, I've noticed that while we were BD, it felt so uncomfortable, like I was extremely sensitive.
> 
> If Friday's test is negative for me, I'll test the day AF is due, which is Monday. I pray she stays away! I tested today again at 9 DPO and it was :bfn: Once again, it was expected.
> 
> I had a spout of diarrhea early this morning. Had to go potty again and now I'm constipated?! WTH? :dohh: What's going on, body? You trying to grow a little baby? I think I'm pregnant, but only time will tell.
> 
> Where's everyone else? I need updates!Click to expand...

Tested again, wow you are an addict!! I know the feeling though, if I had a load I would prob do every day. As i have two - one on friday and one on monday like you! It is keeping me going now as it doesn't seem such a long week. And at 11dpo I need to expect a negative and not get totally down by it as it will still be early! That is what I'm telling myself anyway! Yes where is everyone? prob keeping theirselves busy and away from this addictive website!


----------



## gemmy

Tinatin said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> lol lovebotlass, you are funny with your little toots!! Lol - hey I was having (warning - tmi!!) fanny farts the other day but not bd for over a week! Could something be happening up there lol.
> 
> Woo-hoo now I feel like I should test Friday but hope that I can handle the bfn if it is. Maybe one test on friday, the other on monday....if I make it that long before spotting af starts .... got to be positive!
> 
> Well how are all you ladies today? I am now 8dpo - yeah it is going faster!! No implantation spotting or anything, as much as I strutinized the tissue looking for a sign! Still the same little tugs, occasional mild cramps which keep giving me loads of hope. Really don't understand why I didn't get that until the last three cycles when ttc. Something must be going on!
> 
> Fanny farts. I love it! I just call them queefs lol. I queefed the other night while BD with hubby. It was so embarrassing but he didn't care of course. Also, I've noticed that while we were BD, it felt so uncomfortable, like I was extremely sensitive.
> 
> If Friday's test is negative for me, I'll test the day AF is due, which is Monday. I pray she stays away! I tested today again at 9 DPO and it was :bfn: Once again, it was expected.
> 
> I had a spout of diarrhea early this morning. Had to go potty again and now I'm constipated?! WTH? :dohh: What's going on, body? You trying to grow a little baby? I think I'm pregnant, but only time will tell.
> 
> Where's everyone else? I need updates!Click to expand...
> 
> It sure sounds to me like you are! :thumbup:
> 
> Here's my update. I'm at 10 DPO and still in weirdo limbo. All my symptoms dropped off at about 8 DPO and I've got nothing much since then. My bbs are finally a little sore, but it's either from (1) constantly being poked, or (2) looming proximity of AF. Mystified! I am mystified by my ninja symptoms, haha.:ninja:Click to expand...

Tinatin - you are getting so close now!! Double figures!! Good luck, hope that witch stays away!


----------



## rrecio1440

Lovebotlass17 said:


> rrecio, the watery CM isn't excessive like O day. More like..."moist watery." Why did I even test? I've seen a few women get a BFP at 8 DPO! Why not I? WAHHHHHHH!! lol
> 
> Okay, ladies, today I am 9 DPO and my waking temp went from 98.7 to 99.8. I was really thirsty and had to urinate badly as well. Went to drink some cold water, and apparently I drank too fast. Got this awful feeling and rolled out of bed to rush to the toilet. I'm vomiting and dry heaving now!! Yes!! I never thought I'd be happy with that one!
> 
> I only ate twice yesterday. And I never finished the meals. I would take a bite, put it down and rub my belly because it automatically starts aching. Take a few more bites and just feel like all of my food is being held hostage beneath my rib cage. It's an odd feeling.
> 
> I am ALWAYS hot. ALWAYS. My hubby would put his cold ass on my thigh and he'd say, "You are burning up. It feels so good." Get your cold ass off of me! Ew. But I have noticed that I am almost always warm...no sickness here though. Uh oh, spaghettios. I'm testing Friday too!!


Hey Lovebotlass17, well your CM kinda sounds like mine! Your symptoms for today sound like you just may be seeing that :bfp: when you test soon :thumbup: Oh and I know exactly how you feel about the eating feeling, my hotdog insident was not fun at all especailly cause I was so excited to eat them :dohh: And im glad im not the only one that gets the HOT feelings either, I get them through out the day but of course at night is when they hit me bad and I feel like "a whore in church" LMAO :haha: :dust:

**************************************************************

So Im *(8DPO)* today... Feeling pretty breezy today no unusual symptoms, besides I still had a little sour stomach from last nights hotdogs BLAHHH :sick: lol! My lower backs still a little sore but was really sore last night all over.. As for temps, last night it was (98.8) and this morning it went down to (98.4).. I had a weird metal taste in my mouth after I licked my lips when I woke up this morning too, not to sound like I eat or put pennies in my mouth on a regular basis cause I sure don't :dohh: (lol) but it tasted like that, a penny. After I brushed my teeth the taste of course was no longer there? I think my gums where bleeding, I noticed blood in my tooth paste after I spit? As far as cramps, I really dont get them anymore but when I do their only on my left side where I had first felt those sudden but quick pinching pains. CM is moist and thick/chunky at times. Not :test: till next Friday(20th), Im standing my ground no matter how difficult it is or gets lol!!

Just think ladies if the :witch: stays away we're another day closer to :bfp: YAY!!!! :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gemmy

rrecio1440 said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> rrecio, the watery CM isn't excessive like O day. More like..."moist watery." Why did I even test? I've seen a few women get a BFP at 8 DPO! Why not I? WAHHHHHHH!! lol
> 
> Okay, ladies, today I am 9 DPO and my waking temp went from 98.7 to 99.8. I was really thirsty and had to urinate badly as well. Went to drink some cold water, and apparently I drank too fast. Got this awful feeling and rolled out of bed to rush to the toilet. I'm vomiting and dry heaving now!! Yes!! I never thought I'd be happy with that one!
> 
> I only ate twice yesterday. And I never finished the meals. I would take a bite, put it down and rub my belly because it automatically starts aching. Take a few more bites and just feel like all of my food is being held hostage beneath my rib cage. It's an odd feeling.
> 
> I am ALWAYS hot. ALWAYS. My hubby would put his cold ass on my thigh and he'd say, "You are burning up. It feels so good." Get your cold ass off of me! Ew. But I have noticed that I am almost always warm...no sickness here though. Uh oh, spaghettios. I'm testing Friday too!!
> 
> 
> Hey Lovebotlass17, well your CM kinda sounds like mine! Your symptoms for today sound like you just may be seeing that :bfp: when you test soon :thumbup: Oh and I know exactly how you feel about the eating feeling, my hotdog insident was not fun at all especailly cause I was so excited to eat them :dohh: And im glad im not the only one that gets the HOT feelings either, I get them through out the day but of course at night is when they hit me bad and I feel like "a whore in church" LMAO :haha: :dust:
> 
> **************************************************************
> 
> So Im *(8DPO)* today... Feeling pretty breezy today no unusual symptoms, besides I still had a little sour stomach from last nights hotdogs BLAHHH :sick: lol! My lower backs still a little sore but was really sore last night all over.. As for temps, last night it was (98.8) and this morning it went down to (98.4).. I had a weird metal taste in my mouth after I licked my lips when I woke up this morning too, not to sound like I eat or put pennies in my mouth on a regular basis cause I sure don't :dohh: (lol) but it tasted like that, a penny. After I brushed my teeth the taste of course was no longer there? I think my gums where bleeding, I noticed blood in my tooth paste after I spit? As far as cramps, I really dont get them anymore but when I do their only on my left side where I had first felt those sudden but quick pinching pains. CM is moist and thick/chunky at times. Not :test: till next Friday(20th), Im standing my ground no matter how difficult it is or gets lol!!
> 
> Just think ladies if the :witch: stays away we're another day closer to :bfp: YAY!!!! :happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Wow rrecio you have some willpower waiting until Friday 20th!! So when is af due for you? 

Does anyone else sit there with their hand on their tummy as if they were pregnant? Really I am probably just holding my baby fat left from last time. God I really pray there is a baby in there right now, really don't want to try for ages and go through this everytime lol. But what will be will be I am sure!

hmm I felt bit sick earlier but did eat a lot of biscuits. One minute I'm hungry and then can't stomach anything. Roll of 9dpo and get me into double figures!


----------



## rrecio1440

*(gemmy)* LOL!! Im very determined to just wait it out, I'd hate to start testing early and possibly see BFN. It would just shatter my hopes and put me in a place I don't want to be! I figure well if my AF hasn't shown up when its due then that boosts up the odds and if it still hasn't shown up by the 20th boosts up the odds even more :thumbup: Also, I won't feel as horrible if I don't see a BFP. My AF is due for the 18. I do happen to touch my pelvic area alot now in hopes that their is a little one in their, I think to myself "These feelings i have cant be all from my head! There's gotta be a reason.. BABY PLEASE.. PLEASE.. PLEASE!!" [-o&lt; I also try and compare if my pelvic area is firmer, just because from past pregnancies it tends to firm up first there! I think it feels a bit firmer :winkwink: My stomach is growling like "a hound from hell" over here Im so hungry right now LOL!! :haha:

Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:


----------



## rrecio1440

Ok ladies, :flower:

Sooooo... I noticed something today, that I can honestly say I do remember to have noticed when I was pregnant with my 2nd as well! I just so happen to be looking at my stomach in the mirror and then kinda had like a quick second look back because I noticed my pelvis looked puffy, I know I've been bloated but I never noticed the puffiness till now? I also noticed looking straight down when I sucked in my stomach that my left side tend to stick out a little more than my right ( just so happens that the left side is where I had the little pinching cramps I was getting on and off starting on Friday and partially Saturday ).. I took pictures to see if I could see what I thought I was looking at better, but now I dont know if my eyes are playing tricks with me ??? :help: me ladies please!!! And do any of you happen to notice or are going through the same thing by chance.. or have with past pregnancies..?!


----------



## sakari06

I tested this morning and got a B-F-Nothing. 10 dpo and now I expect AF to show soon
I was really feeling down but DH took me fishing to clear my mind. I got to see one of Florida's most endangered animals- the manatee. It was a beautiful day.


----------



## Tinatin

sakari06 said:


> I tested this morning and got a B-F-Nothing. 10 dpo and now I expect AF to show soon
> I was really feeling down but DH took me fishing to clear my mind. I got to see one of Florida's most endangered animals- the manatee. It was a beautiful day.

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear :( Although you really aren't out until AF so there's hope! :hugs:

On the bright side, the manatees are adorable, aren't they? There are something like 120 of them in Blue Springs right now lying around like fatlumps.


----------



## rrecio1440

sakari06 said:


> I tested this morning and got a B-F-Nothing. 10 dpo and now I expect AF to show soon
> I was really feeling down but DH took me fishing to clear my mind. I got to see one of Florida's most endangered animals- the manatee. It was a beautiful day.


Im sorry sakari06, but dont throw yourself out of the loop quite yet!! Your AF hasnt come so dont assume your not still in :hugs: Glad your DH cheered you up, don't let this bring you down.. you must always keep hope and just stay positive and have patience!!! :flower:


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> *(gemmy)* LOL!! Im very determined to just wait it out, I'd hate to start testing early and possibly see BFN. It would just shatter my hopes and put me in a place I don't want to be! I figure well if my AF hasn't shown up when its due then that boosts up the odds and if it still hasn't shown up by the 20th boosts up the odds even more :thumbup: Also, I won't feel as horrible if I don't see a BFP. My AF is due for the 18. I do happen to touch my pelvic area alot now in hopes that their is a little one in their, I think to myself "These feelings i have cant be all from my head! There's gotta be a reason.. BABY PLEASE.. PLEASE.. PLEASE!!" [-o&lt; I also try and compare if my pelvic area is firmer, just because from past pregnancies it tends to firm up first there! I think it feels a bit firmer :winkwink: My stomach is growling like "a hound from hell" over here Im so hungry right now LOL!! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:

Oh yes, if this was all in my head I throw in the towel and give up on symptom spotting ever again, haha. The cramps were ridiculous, and I think I've seriously grown two pants sizes from bloat. My AF is due 18th or 19th too and I'm grimly holding out. A BFN now will just make me sad AND I won't believe it, so it's like double-trauma for the asylum inmates in my head :brat: :haha:


----------



## Momto3and...

Hi all! Still having cramps today, but nothing new to report. Boobs feel normal and I don't feel sick at all. :(

Hoping for progress and some BFPs tomorrow!!!


----------



## rrecio1440

Momto3and... said:


> Hi all! Still having cramps today, but nothing new to report. Boobs feel normal and I don't feel sick at all. :(
> 
> Hoping for progress and some BFPs tomorrow!!!

Your testing tomorrow *Momto3and...* ..??? How many DPO are you..


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Still having cramps today, but nothing new to report. Boobs feel normal and I don't feel sick at all. :(
> 
> Hoping for progress and some BFPs tomorrow!!!
> 
> Your testing tomorrow *Momto3and...* ..??? How many DPO are you..Click to expand...

I think she's hoping WE'LL test. Ha. Not taking this bait! Willpower....willpower...eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## rrecio1440

Tinatin said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Still having cramps today, but nothing new to report. Boobs feel normal and I don't feel sick at all. :(
> 
> Hoping for progress and some BFPs tomorrow!!!
> 
> Your testing tomorrow *Momto3and...* ..??? How many DPO are you..Click to expand...
> 
> I think she's hoping WE'LL test. Ha. Not taking this bait! Willpower....willpower...eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....Click to expand...



LOL TinaTin!!! Oh nope Im not giving in Im standing my ground.. NO TESTING from me till next Friday .. as crazy as it sounds!!! :dohh:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

rrecio, I think you're pregnant. I just seriously have this feeling for you. I don't want to get your hopes up (maybe lol), but damn, all signs point to a :bfp: to me. I cannot believe you have resisted on testing so far. I tested at 8 DPO, 9 DPO, 10 DPO, all negative. Omg, I need to stop before I drive myself crazy. 

Gemmy,
She sure does have a lot of willpower waiting next Friday. I couldn't do it. Besides, AF is due on Monday lol. I don't sit with my hand on my tummy, only when my tummy is hurting from gas or something, which has been a lot lately. Maybe your body is trying to tell you something...it knows waaaaaaay before you do. 



sakari06 said:


> I tested this morning and got a B-F-Nothing. 10 dpo and now I expect AF to show soon
> I was really feeling down but DH took me fishing to clear my mind. I got to see one of Florida's most endangered animals- the manatee. It was a beautiful day.

sakari06, 10 DPO is honestly way too early to expect a BFP. I know how you feel though. I woke up pretty discouraged as well. I feel doubtful all of a sudden. If I were you, I'd test again when you're 12 - 14 DPO. I just need to follow my own darn advice. 

*AFM*, my temp dropped from 99.8 to 97.7 this morning!! :dohh: I was sleep deprived so I discarded the temp, but damn, what's going on? I'm blaming it on the miscarriage I had in December. Got my cycle out of whack, I guess. I'm highly irritable, and cramping, so I feel like AF is on her way, stupid stupid girl. I'm still gassy, and my CM is watery, but...I guess only time will tell. I just feel down in the dumps. :(


----------



## Lovebotlass17

So I received my OPKs a couple of days ago and decided to test yesterday and today. This is what I got. Now, I'm really confused. It appears that the lines are pretty dark, but not quite positive. I know I ovulated on the first, because I confirmed it with charting my temps. Even FF puts me at 10 DPO today, although the poor thing is a bit confused with my CM lol. Could you ladies please try throw me a bone and tell me what's up, even if you don't know? Thanks.
 



Attached Files:







OPKs (10 - 11 Jan 12)2.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 31


----------



## gemmy

Oh gosh that is confusing love .... but they do say you can have positive opk when pregnant not reliable though. But so confusing, a you say you had the miscarriage (bless you, that must have been tough) and you don't know where your cycle is, but at least you are still bding just in case you were ovulating now. 

This is hard isn't it. Ups and down. Sakari - DO NOT put yourselve out at only 10dpo!!! You mustn't. I'm testing on Friday at 11dpo (I think....part of me worries) and I want to believe if it says not pregnant that there is still 3 days left!!

I guess we are all feeling a bit down as the thought of af approaching.

Head up girls - I hope we are the lucky ones :dust:


----------



## MommyR

Lovebotlass17 said:


> MommyR said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo = sensitive niplle (especially the right one) and having uti symptoms....also very very wet down there and creamy CM = )
> 
> Sounds promising! I remember when I was pregnant in November that only my right areola had these small white bumps. Then the left breast was the first to get swollen. When are you planning on testing?Click to expand...

Hi Lovebotlass!

I'm a bit confused yesterday coz I had no PMS like cramping but only bloating. Seems the only symptoms are slight head aches, burping, waking up at night (dont know why) and really very tired and sleepy all day. Sometimes i thought i was imagining things but except for the peaked and sensitive nipples. Sigh... TWW is such a long time....

With my first pregnancy at 1 day past AF I also had UTI symptoms (difficulty in peeing). 

when do you think I should test using FMU?

Thanks!


----------



## MommyR

gemmy said:


> MommyR said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo = sensitive niplle (especially the right one) and having uti symptoms....also very very wet down there and creamy CM = )
> 
> Sounds promising mommyR - Good luck. i'm the same with sensitive nipples and creamy CM - 8dpo.Click to expand...

Thanks Gemmy!

Consistent symptom is the sensitive nipples but the past days i've been too tired and https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/bedtime.gif sleepy:dust:.CM today at 10dpo is white, thick and sticky. Head aches and also hyperacidity (gagging sometimes).

Baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## MommyR

Hi sakari06....sorry to hear about BFN but try testing againg after several days....


----------



## sakari06

Tinatin said:


> sakari06 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and got a B-F-Nothing. 10 dpo and now I expect AF to show soon
> I was really feeling down but DH took me fishing to clear my mind. I got to see one of Florida's most endangered animals- the manatee. It was a beautiful day.
> 
> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear :( Although you really aren't out until AF so there's hope! :hugs:
> 
> On the bright side, the manatees are adorable, aren't they? There are something like 120 of them in Blue Springs right now lying around like fatlumps.Click to expand...

I know. This was my first time seeing them and I wish I could share the pictures but don't know how. It was a mom and her baby. So cute!


----------



## gemmy

help girls!!! definate brown on tissue like how af starts! tummy ache like af. not due until mon. 9dpo - implantation or early af???


----------



## Lovebotlass17

gemmy said:


> Oh gosh that is confusing love .... but they do say you can have positive opk when pregnant not reliable though. But so confusing, a you say you had the miscarriage (bless you, that must have been tough) and you don't know where your cycle is, but at least you are still bding just in case you were ovulating now.
> 
> This is hard isn't it. Ups and down. Sakari - DO NOT put yourselve out at only 10dpo!!! You mustn't. I'm testing on Friday at 11dpo (I think....part of me worries) and I want to believe if it says not pregnant that there is still 3 days left!!
> 
> Had a text message earlier of a friends scan (12 week) - it was her way of telling me she was pregnant. Felt bit gutted, didn't know she was trying but obviously it is great news for her, but saw it as a sign that I am not :( I guess we are all feeling a bit down as the thought of af approaching.
> 
> Head up girls - I hope we are the lucky ones :dust:

Oh, I know where I am in my cycle because thank God I started charting my BBT this month. I keep staring at my chart making sure I ovulated on the 1st, and all the signs point to "yes." Definitely so. I'm going to continue peeing on these awesome little sticks to see how dark they get. I was doing some research just now and saw that a lot of pregnant women (who didn't know at the time) were getting darker and darker OPKs until it became positive, which turned into a BFP. I hope I'm like that. 
Congrats for your friend, but I know it probably hurt you, even though I'm sure you're happy for her. It's normal to feel that way. But our time will come. Then other people might feel jealous of us. It's always a cycle.



MommyR said:



> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyR said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo = sensitive niplle (especially the right one) and having uti symptoms....also very very wet down there and creamy CM = )
> 
> Sounds promising! I remember when I was pregnant in November that only my right areola had these small white bumps. Then the left breast was the first to get swollen. When are you planning on testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lovebotlass!
> 
> I'm a bit confused yesterday coz I had no PMS like cramping but only bloating. Seems the only symptoms are slight head aches, burping, waking up at night (dont know why) and really very tired and sleepy all day. Sometimes i thought i was imagining things but except for the peaked and sensitive nipples. Sigh... TWW is such a long time....
> 
> With my first pregnancy at 1 day past AF I also had UTI symptoms (difficulty in peeing).
> 
> when do you think I should test using FMU?
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

I think, for one, that your symptoms sound great. You should probably test at 14 dpo (or the day AF is due if she's a no show) if you don't want to be disappointed with a BFN. I'm going to test at 12 dpo, this Friday. Remember, some women do not get BFPs until they're at least a week late. Craziness!! 



gemmy said:


> help girls!!! definate brown on tissue like how af starts! tummy ache like af. not due until mon. 9dpo - implantation or early af???

I've read that IB is usually light pink, or light brown, and it's not supposed to be heavy. It usually lasts a day and it's a minimal amount (tiny spotting). Do you fit this criteria? Is there anymore bleeding at the moment?

Okay. So I just went to the bathroom and omg, just like last time, I had horrible diarrhea for the 4th stinking time today! This last time, I was literally rocking back and forth on the toilet, I was in that much pain lol!! Same thing happened before I found out I was pregnant in November. I made a post about it on another pregnancy/ttc app (on my iphone) and looked it up. I had no idea I was pregnant at that time, but seeing the same symptoms all over again, is making me smile. I hope! I hope! I hope! Nap time!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Oh my. Sorry, that was sooooo long!


----------



## gemmy

Nothing on the tissue now. It was not real blood - more of a hint of dark on the white tissue. The feeling in my stomach felt like af cramp - not particularly nice - heavy feeling low in tummy. Then I had a niggling cramp in side and my lower back hurt (I noticed this when driving) and then for last hour or so gone back to more tickly feelings below tummy buttom and each side. so want to know but really gone off idea of tesing. If this is just AF coming then I don't want to test. Will see how it goes!

sorry to hear about the diarrhea, not nice unless as you say i pregnancy related. Fingers crossed.

Now shooting pains above tummy button making me want to arch back to feel better. Weird weird weird.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Tinatin

Lovebotlass17 That's so exciting you're starting to get darker results on the OPKs! It sounds really, really positive for you :happydance:

Gemmy It sounds like IB if it went away/ came that early, I think? FX for you, I hope so! :)

After three days of no symptoms at all I woke up this morning (11 DPO) with mild cramps again and suddenly painful/larger bbs. Of course, this would be the norm for around 1 week out from AF, so it just serves to drive me more barking mad than ever before :haha:


----------



## Momto3and...

rrecio1440 said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Still having cramps today, but nothing new to report. Boobs feel normal and I don't feel sick at all. :(
> 
> Hoping for progress and some BFPs tomorrow!!!
> 
> Your testing tomorrow *Momto3and...* ..??? How many DPO are you..Click to expand...


No, I am not testing for a week- meant BFPs in general from others! :)

:thumbup:


----------



## rrecio1440

Lovebotlass17 said:


> rrecio, I think you're pregnant. I just seriously have this feeling for you. I don't want to get your hopes up (maybe lol), but damn, all signs point to a :bfp: to me. I cannot believe you have resisted on testing so far. I tested at 8 DPO, 9 DPO, 10 DPO, all negative. Omg, I need to stop before I drive myself crazy.
> 
> 
> *AFM*, my temp dropped from 99.8 to 97.7 this morning!! :dohh: I was sleep deprived so I discarded the temp, but damn, what's going on? I'm blaming it on the miscarriage I had in December. Got my cycle out of whack, I guess. I'm highly irritable, and cramping, so I feel like AF is on her way, stupid stupid girl. I'm still gassy, and my CM is watery, but...I guess only time will tell. I just feel down in the dumps. :(


LOL, Lovebotlass17.. I've told 3 of my closest friends and they all seem to think the same thing! I showed them those pictures I was talking about the other day of my pelvic area and they where both like "ah yeah i think you got a bun in your oven girl" lol! Idk, Im still trying not to jump the gun but Im starting to think I really do have a good chance of being pregnant :winkwink: Ill have to post the pictures on here if I can figure it out so I can see what yall think on here!!! I know you think Im crazy for waiting to test but I just gotta hold out to keep my sanity LOL!!! :haha:

Dont give up hope or feel in the dumps about the BFN you've been getting you've been test way to early, I personally think! Your still in it girl until the witch shows.. so hopefully she will not come around and you'll get that BFP :flower: My temps been going up and down too.. I was at a (99.4) last night and this morning I was at a (98.3)??? My CM is moist, white thick.

****************************************************************



Lovebotlass17 said:


> So I received my OPKs a couple of days ago and decided to test yesterday and today. This is what I got. Now, I'm really confused. It appears that the lines are pretty dark, but not quite positive. I know I ovulated on the first, because I confirmed it with charting my temps. Even FF puts me at 10 DPO today, although the poor thing is a bit confused with my CM lol. Could you ladies please try throw me a bone and tell me what's up, even if you don't know? Thanks.


Ok so wait these are OPKs for ovulation? See I was using these at first and I just could not understand them because they are so :wacko: to follow!! They make you get all confused and irritated and then stressful, which could not help with trying to ovulate. That's why I changed to the Clear Blue Digital Ov Test, more expensive but definitely way BETTER detecting results :thumbup:
But looking at these it looks like the last one is a BFP because its the darkest..??? Idk, their just so confusing I dislike OPKs like this very much lol!! Oh I've also heard about getting BFP on the OPKs because they are catching the pg hormone, so this could be a reason too :)


----------



## rrecio1440

Ok, so Im (9DPO) today and woke up feeling extremely exhausted and hungrier than usual. My temp this morning was (98.3) went down from last nights which was at (99.4)? My temps seem to only go up really high at night I think thats weird but wouldn't even know what to look for because its my first time temping.. I of course keep getting hot flashes through out the day (Im actually having one right now, lol). My CM is moist, white and thick. I've been super emotional since last night.. I just :cry: for the littlest things whether there sad or not! I haven't really been cramping still but when I do their only on my left side.. Its kinda more like a pinching sensation though, like I tend to feel it more too if Im trying to stretch or move because I feel one coming on. Having lower back pains still and moods are up and down! Im going to attatch these pictures I was talking about the other day of my pelvic area looking a bit puffy than usual and that my left side seemed to be popping out more.. lets see what yall think and if my eyes seem to be playing tricks with me.. lol :haha:


Ok so this first picture does it look a bit puffy right where my tattoo is..?
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-10 13.47.39.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 39


----------



## rrecio1440

Ok, This picture looks like the left side of my abdomen is poking out more than the rest of my pelvis..?? Can you tell or is it just me :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-10 13.44.22.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> Ok, This picture looks like the left side of my abdomen is poking out more than the rest of my pelvis..?? Can you tell or is it just me :dohh:

TOTALLY looks like it. That might go down as the most novel tww symptom yet. Now I can look forward to many tww days of trying to bump out one side of my belly :)


----------



## MommyR

Girlies!

I forgot to mention I had 2 pin sized red spots last Jan 7 0r 6dpo and felt it was implantation bleeding...and guess what i tested 5 hours and it was positive at 11 dpo. not faint positive since you can see the pink line even 1-2 ft away...used a 25 mIU FMU test

so am I PG or what?

Still cant believe it.....


----------



## rrecio1440

Tinatin said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, This picture looks like the left side of my abdomen is poking out more than the rest of my pelvis..?? Can you tell or is it just me :dohh:
> 
> TOTALLY looks like it. That might go down as the most novel tww symptom yet. Now I can look forward to many tww days of trying to bump out one side of my belly :)Click to expand...

LOL!! Oh man if I dont get a positive Im seriously going to feel like the dumbest ever for thinking this was something :dohh: SMH


----------



## rrecio1440

MommyR said:


> Girlies!
> 
> I forgot to mention I had 2 pin sized red spots last Jan 7 0r 6dpo and felt it was implantation bleeding...and guess what i tested 5 hours and it was positive at 11 dpo. not faint positive since you can see the pink line even 1-2 ft away...used a 25 mIU FMU test
> 
> so am I PG or what?
> 
> Still cant believe it.....

*OMG... HOW FLIPPING EXCITING!!!!!  YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!*

LADIES WE HAVE OUR 1ST :bfp: *CONGRATULATIONS MOMMYR*.. I hope you have a healthy and beautiful pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## radiomuse210

Can I join in?! My estimated time of O was Friday 1/6. We BD on Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday morning. 

*1DPO* - nothing, dry
*2DPO* - nothing, dry
*3DPO* - lots of whitish cm, light cramping
*4DPO* - more cm, cramping more, odd vivid dream
*5DPO* - lots of cm, patches of ewcm, cramping, breasts a little tender
*6DPO* - little ewcm in morning, then regular cm that has lessened a little. Backache, light cramping, tender and sore boobies, gums bled a little when I brushed my teeth. We also BD again today because that ewcm yesterday confused me, so I was just covering my bases!

That's where I am so far! I'm trying not to get excited, but I've never experienced all this at once! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## rrecio1440

radiomuse210 said:


> Can I join in?! My estimated time of O was Friday 1/6. We BD on Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday morning.
> 
> *1DPO* - nothing, dry
> *2DPO* - nothing, dry
> *3DPO* - lots of whitish cm, light cramping
> *4DPO* - more cm, cramping more, odd vivid dream
> *5DPO* - lots of cm, patches of ewcm, cramping, breasts a little tender
> *6DPO* - little ewcm in morning, then regular cm that has lessened a little. Backache, light cramping, tender and sore boobies, gums bled a little when I brushed my teeth. We also BD again today because that ewcm yesterday confused me, so I was just covering my bases!
> 
> That's where I am so far! I'm trying not to get excited, but I've never experienced all this at once! Good luck ladies!!


*Welcome radiomuse210*!!!
Glad to have you join the group :) Your symptoms sound just as promisig as the rest of ours, trust me your not the only one to be getting to way excited right now.. I am right there with you as well are the other ladies :hugs: It is exciting though when you go through all sorts of new feeling! You can't help but think "Ok this has to mean Im pregnant, this isnt a usual deal for me", right! At least thats what I've been thinking lol :blush: Well looking forward to hearing more from you and feel free to bring up whatever you'd like to discuss.. (TMI) in this group is not even an issue.. WE talk about EVERYTHING HERE :thumbup: 

GOODLUCK 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rrecio1440

Ok ladies.. reporting in to give my end of *(9DPO)* symptoms for the day! So I had dizzy spells all day today on and off it was pretty irritating :dohh: I was very emotional and moody. Ive had pinching pains on my left side on and off all day too as well as a sour stomach. Bloated. My CM is moist, white and thick. Still having hot flashes through out the day. Frequent urination today. Have had a bit of a head ache, that could just be from all the dizzy spell irritation though. I've been shrugging it all off but now that the day is over its definitely worn me out!! Goodnight BABY DUST FOR ALL :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gemmy

MommyR said:


> Girlies!
> 
> I forgot to mention I had 2 pin sized red spots last Jan 7 0r 6dpo and felt it was implantation bleeding...and guess what i tested 5 hours and it was positive at 11 dpo. not faint positive since you can see the pink line even 1-2 ft away...used a 25 mIU FMU test
> 
> so am I PG or what?
> 
> Still cant believe it.....


MommyR - Wow that is fantastic - you are our 1st bfp - congrats! You must be in shock, keep testing to believe it! That is great at 11dpo. Do you have any pictures??? Well done you!!


----------



## gemmy

So MommyR your implantation bleeding was just very tiny then and red? I'm doubting now that mine is IB at 9dpo as brown stained tissue and was again before bed. Today I did a clear blue digi with FMU and said not pregnant - today I'm 10dpo. It says it can detect from 4 days af due but not a high percent. Had to get it out of my system though. See what happens but think af is coming.


----------



## gemmy

rrecio1440 said:


> Ok, This picture looks like the left side of my abdomen is poking out more than the rest of my pelvis..?? Can you tell or is it just me :dohh:

Yes can definately see it! Looking good!!!

Is that blue sky with clouds carpet?


----------



## gemmy

rrecio1440 said:


> Ok ladies.. reporting in to give my end of *(9DPO)* symptoms for the day! So I had dizzy spells all day today on and off it was pretty irritating :dohh: I was very emotional and moody. Ive had pinching pains on my left side on and off all day too as well as a sour stomach. Bloated. My CM is moist, white and thick. Still having hot flashes through out the day. Frequent urination today. Have had a bit of a head ache, that could just be from all the dizzy spell irritation though. I've been shrugging it all off but now that the day is over its definitely worn me out!! Goodnight BABY DUST FOR ALL :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Good night for you - Good morning from me! It is 8am here :)


----------



## gemmy

Just updated everything - trying to make sense of it all. Part of me thinks I have a chance, the other part says not a hope!
cd 10 Thurs 29th Dec - BD pm
cd 11 Fri 30th Dec - OPK neg
cd 12 Sat 31st Dec - OPK neg BD pm
cd 13 Sun 1st Jan - OPK am + OPK pm + Eggwhite CM BD pm
cd 14 Mon 2nd Jan - Ovulation OPK neg BD am BD pm
cd 15 1dpo- uti - spotting - no BD!
cd 16 2dpo- stomach flutters, tender bb
cd 17 3dpo- stomach flutters, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
cd 18 4dpo- cramping, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
cd 19 5dpo- REALLY sharp stomach pains in evening, cramping, tingly bb, watery CM
cd 20 6dpo - bloated, pulling cramps more in evening, creamy CM
cd 21 7dpo - bloated, pulling cramps, tingly bb, creamy CM,hot and cold, sore gums, gassy, constipated
cd 22 8dpo - little tugs, mild cramps, sensitive bb, creamy CM, tired
cd 23 9dpo - Start of spotting end of day - dark on tissue, cramps, slight back ache,
cd 24 10dpo - Brown spotting continue. still cramps. feel nausea, dizzy. FMU - BFN. Tired. On and off food

How is everyone?


----------



## Lovebotlass17

MommyR said:


> Girlies!
> 
> I forgot to mention I had 2 pin sized red spots last Jan 7 0r 6dpo and felt it was implantation bleeding...and guess what i tested 5 hours and it was positive at 11 dpo. not faint positive since you can see the pink line even 1-2 ft away...used a 25 mIU FMU test
> 
> so am I PG or what?
> 
> Still cant believe it.....

AHHHHHH!!! YESSSS!! Finally, one BFP so far!! Omg, I am so excited for you!! 

You're pregnant!! You're freaking pregnant, girl! Congrats! :happydance:

I have a feeling this is going to be a lucky thread!


----------



## Tinatin

MommyR said:


> Girlies!
> 
> I forgot to mention I had 2 pin sized red spots last Jan 7 0r 6dpo and felt it was implantation bleeding...and guess what i tested 5 hours and it was positive at 11 dpo. not faint positive since you can see the pink line even 1-2 ft away...used a 25 mIU FMU test
> 
> so am I PG or what?
> 
> Still cant believe it.....

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am over the moon excited for you! Happy and healthy 9 months and million hugs :hugs:


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> Tinatin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, This picture looks like the left side of my abdomen is poking out more than the rest of my pelvis..?? Can you tell or is it just me :dohh:
> 
> TOTALLY looks like it. That might go down as the most novel tww symptom yet. Now I can look forward to many tww days of trying to bump out one side of my belly :)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!! Oh man if I dont get a positive Im seriously going to feel like the dumbest ever for thinking this was something :dohh: SMHClick to expand...

Hahaha it sounds like all your symptoms are perfect so FX for you to get the next :bfp: :happydance:

But I know what you mean. Seriously, if I get AF I'm going to punch my body in the uterus and be all like "WHAT? WHAT???? Was it necessary to have tiny fluttery unusual cramps for six days just to **** with me?????" :haha:


----------



## tryinginNJ

Hi everyone, I'm hoping in joining this group it will get me my first bfp. I'm 5 dpo in my12th cycle and have no symptoms. Typically I have cramping and tender bbs pretty much after ovulation. Maybe no news is good news.


----------



## Tinatin

tryinginNJ said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping in joining this group it will get me my first bfp. I'm 5 dpo in my12th cycle and have no symptoms. Typically I have cramping and tender bbs pretty much after ovulation. Maybe no news is good news.

Welcome to the asylum! You know, I'm starting to think no symptoms are just as reliable predictors as all my imaginary symptoms :haha:


----------



## MommyR

rrecio1440 said:


> MommyR said:
> 
> 
> Girlies!
> 
> I forgot to mention I had 2 pin sized red spots last Jan 7 0r 6dpo and felt it was implantation bleeding...and guess what i tested 5 hours and it was positive at 11 dpo. not faint positive since you can see the pink line even 1-2 ft away...used a 25 mIU FMU test
> 
> so am I PG or what?
> 
> Still cant believe it.....
> 
> *OMG... HOW FLIPPING EXCITING!!!!!  YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!*
> 
> LADIES WE HAVE OUR 1ST :bfp: *CONGRATULATIONS MOMMYR*.. I hope you have a healthy and beautiful pregnancy :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! hope you get your BFP too!


----------



## MommyR

gemmy said:


> MommyR said:
> 
> 
> Girlies!
> 
> I forgot to mention I had 2 pin sized red spots last Jan 7 0r 6dpo and felt it was implantation bleeding...and guess what i tested 5 hours and it was positive at 11 dpo. not faint positive since you can see the pink line even 1-2 ft away...used a 25 mIU FMU test
> 
> so am I PG or what?
> 
> Still cant believe it.....
> 
> 
> MommyR - Wow that is fantastic - you are our 1st bfp - congrats! You must be in shock, keep testing to believe it! That is great at 11dpo. Do you have any pictures??? Well done you!!Click to expand...

Hi Gemmy!

Still somehow cant believe the BFP except for some of the symptoms...I think we conceived at first BD.....forgot to upload since too tired from work...maybe tomorrow... = )


----------



## MommyR

gemmy said:


> So MommyR your implantation bleeding was just very tiny then and red? I'm doubting now that mine is IB at 9dpo as brown stained tissue and was again before bed. Today I did a clear blue digi with FMU and said not pregnant - today I'm 10dpo. It says it can detect from 4 days af due but not a high percent. Had to get it out of my system though. See what happens but think af is coming.

Yup it was pin prick size bright red although some literature say that it can sometimes be brownish. I asked in the net if getting even a teeny weeny red dot at 6dpo mean implantation, i had doubts even some one answered yes. somehow i sensed at that time that it was so had to wait few more days before testing. and VIOLA....not a faint positive but clear positive (positive line a bit lighter pink)...DH was very happy..

somehow the past 2 days I've noticed that my lips had grown paler than usual.....

Give me updates also... God bless!!!


----------



## MommyR

Lovebotlass17 said:


> MommyR said:
> 
> 
> Girlies!
> 
> I forgot to mention I had 2 pin sized red spots last Jan 7 0r 6dpo and felt it was implantation bleeding...and guess what i tested 5 hours and it was positive at 11 dpo. not faint positive since you can see the pink line even 1-2 ft away...used a 25 mIU FMU test
> 
> so am I PG or what?
> 
> Still cant believe it.....
> 
> AHHHHHH!!! YESSSS!! Finally, one BFP so far!! Omg, I am so excited for you!!
> 
> You're pregnant!! You're freaking pregnant, girl! Congrats! :happydance:
> 
> I have a feeling this is going to be a lucky thread!Click to expand...

Thanks Lovebotlass!

To tell you girls I'm still in limbo. Told DH that I would test on AF day again before going to my OB. He was way too excited and worried when I told him that I have gone a bit pale.

Tonight my grandma mentioned that my palms were hot on her skin...she doesnt have a clue yet about my tummy....hot flushes i think for several days now...


----------



## MommyR

Tinatin said:


> MommyR said:
> 
> 
> Girlies!
> 
> I forgot to mention I had 2 pin sized red spots last Jan 7 0r 6dpo and felt it was implantation bleeding...and guess what i tested 5 hours and it was positive at 11 dpo. not faint positive since you can see the pink line even 1-2 ft away...used a 25 mIU FMU test
> 
> so am I PG or what?
> 
> Still cant believe it.....
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am over the moon excited for you! Happy and healthy 9 months and million hugs :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Tinatin! I'm too tired and sleepy most of the time...


----------



## Lovebotlass17

rrecio1440 said:


> Ok ladies.. reporting in to give my end of *(9DPO)* symptoms for the day! So I had dizzy spells all day today on and off it was pretty irritating :dohh: I was very emotional and moody. Ive had pinching pains on my left side on and off all day too as well as a sour stomach. Bloated. My CM is moist, white and thick. Still having hot flashes through out the day. Frequent urination today. Have had a bit of a head ache, that could just be from all the dizzy spell irritation though. I've been shrugging it all off but now that the day is over its definitely worn me out!! Goodnight BABY DUST FOR ALL :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hey, rrecio. Somebody sounds pregnant. And yes, I do see a little poof in your belly lol. No offense. But I'm sure you'll take anything. Those hot flashes suck, dont' they? I'll be the only one fanning my face while everyone else is sitting back, all relaxed. Bah on them! 



gemmy said:


> Just updated everything - trying to make sense of it all. Part of me thinks I have a chance, the other part says not a hope!
> cd 10 Thurs 29th Dec - BD pm
> cd 11 Fri 30th Dec - OPK neg
> cd 12 Sat 31st Dec - OPK neg BD pm
> cd 13 Sun 1st Jan - OPK am + OPK pm + Eggwhite CM BD pm
> cd 14 Mon 2nd Jan - Ovulation OPK neg BD am BD pm
> cd 15 1dpo- uti - spotting - no BD!
> cd 16 2dpo- stomach flutters, tender bb
> cd 17 3dpo- stomach flutters, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
> cd 18 4dpo- cramping, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
> cd 19 5dpo- REALLY sharp stomach pains in evening, cramping, tingly bb, watery CM
> cd 20 6dpo - bloated, pulling cramps more in evening, creamy CM
> cd 21 7dpo - bloated, pulling cramps, tingly bb, creamy CM,hot and cold, sore gums, gassy, constipated
> cd 22 8dpo - little tugs, mild cramps, sensitive bb, creamy CM, tired
> cd 23 9dpo - Start of spotting end of day - dark on tissue, cramps, slight back ache,
> cd 24 10dpo - Brown spotting continue. still cramps. feel nausea, dizzy. FMU - BFN. Tired. On and off food
> 
> How is everyone?

Looking good, little mama! When is AF due for you again? Are you still spotting and it's still brown right? 

*AFM*, I'm doing okay this morning. I didn't take a test, finally! So tomorrow, the 13th, is the official testing date! I'll be 12 DPO then. I have a splitting headache right now that came out of nowhere. Along with it, my eyesight started acting funny (kinda blurry). It was kinda scary actually. I am sick and tired of this limbo. I'm somewhat in a bad mood, but I'm trying to stay positive. Le sigh.


----------



## sakari06

Hey ladies just wanted say welcome to the newbies to the thread. 
And an update, still no AF, and still having this achey feeling on left side. 
I haven't had any new symptoms except bbs a little achey underneath.
CM is starting to go away. The witch always brings cramps and I don't have any. WEIRD???

Congrats to MommyR. Whoo hoo!!! More bfps!


----------



## sakari06

And I stop taking my BA 5 days ago. So I dnt know what's going on.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

sakari06 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted say welcome to the newbies to the thread.
> And an update, still no AF, and still having this achey feeling on left side.
> I haven't had any new symptoms except bbs a little achey underneath.
> CM is starting to go away. The witch always brings cramps and I don't have any. WEIRD???
> 
> Congrats to MommyR. Whoo hoo!!! More bfps!

What does BA mean? 
Do you think you're pregnant, sakari? If you're not cramping and you usually are by this time, then maybe something is up. Did you ovulate on time?


----------



## rrecio1440

tryinginNJ said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping in joining this group it will get me my first bfp. I'm 5 dpo in my12th cycle and have no symptoms. Typically I have cramping and tender bbs pretty much after ovulation. Maybe no news is good news.


Welcome tryinginNJ to our group!! We have had one BFP so far and hopefully many more to come :happydance: Dont rule out anything if you dont seem to be having symptoms with both my previous pregnancies I had NO SYMPTOMS until after my AF and I got a BFP.. So anything is possible :hugs: Feel free to discuss whatever comes to mind (TMI) is not an issue in this group, WE discuss EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:



sakari06 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted say welcome to the newbies to the thread.
> And an update, still no AF, and still having this achey feeling on left side.
> I haven't had any new symptoms except bbs a little achey underneath.
> CM is starting to go away. The witch always brings cramps and I don't have any. WEIRD???
> 
> Congrats to MommyR. Whoo hoo!!! More bfps!

sakari06 I think your still in and especailly if your not feeling what you usually feel once AF is suppose to occur!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


:dust:




Lovebotlass17 said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies.. reporting in to give my end of *(9DPO)* symptoms for the day! So I had dizzy spells all day today on and off it was pretty irritating :dohh: I was very emotional and moody. Ive had pinching pains on my left side on and off all day too as well as a sour stomach. Bloated. My CM is moist, white and thick. Still having hot flashes through out the day. Frequent urination today. Have had a bit of a head ache, that could just be from all the dizzy spell irritation though. I've been shrugging it all off but now that the day is over its definitely worn me out!! Goodnight BABY DUST FOR ALL :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hey, rrecio. Somebody sounds pregnant. And yes, I do see a little poof in your belly lol. No offense. But I'm sure you'll take anything. Those hot flashes suck, dont' they? I'll be the only one fanning my face while everyone else is sitting back, all relaxed. Bah on them!
> 
> 
> Oh no girl not taking any offense, lol.. I just wanted to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks with me!! I will although feel pretty F*ING silly ifI dont get a BFP lol.. OH WELL!! Im starting to feel like everyday is a day closer to me hopefully willing to get my BFP!! We shall see I am 10DPO today and have 8 days to go to test!!! I hope I can last that long if I give in then itll be either the day before AF or the day of AF is expected when I test but Im really trying to tough it out :gun: stickiing to my guns as much as I can.. I CANT DO IT!!! lol :haha: Ugh I hate those damn HOT FLASHES its so irritating, I get boob sweat and im like UH UH!!! lol :haha:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## gemmy

Lovebotlass17 said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies.. reporting in to give my end of *(9DPO)* symptoms for the day! So I had dizzy spells all day today on and off it was pretty irritating :dohh: I was very emotional and moody. Ive had pinching pains on my left side on and off all day too as well as a sour stomach. Bloated. My CM is moist, white and thick. Still having hot flashes through out the day. Frequent urination today. Have had a bit of a head ache, that could just be from all the dizzy spell irritation though. I've been shrugging it all off but now that the day is over its definitely worn me out!! Goodnight BABY DUST FOR ALL :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hey, rrecio. Somebody sounds pregnant. And yes, I do see a little poof in your belly lol. No offense. But I'm sure you'll take anything. Those hot flashes suck, dont' they? I'll be the only one fanning my face while everyone else is sitting back, all relaxed. Bah on them!
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Just updated everything - trying to make sense of it all. Part of me thinks I have a chance, the other part says not a hope!
> cd 10 Thurs 29th Dec - BD pm
> cd 11 Fri 30th Dec - OPK neg
> cd 12 Sat 31st Dec - OPK neg BD pm
> cd 13 Sun 1st Jan - OPK am + OPK pm + Eggwhite CM BD pm
> cd 14 Mon 2nd Jan - Ovulation OPK neg BD am BD pm
> cd 15 1dpo- uti - spotting - no BD!
> cd 16 2dpo- stomach flutters, tender bb
> cd 17 3dpo- stomach flutters, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
> cd 18 4dpo- cramping, tingly bb, creamy CM, sugar rush
> cd 19 5dpo- REALLY sharp stomach pains in evening, cramping, tingly bb, watery CM
> cd 20 6dpo - bloated, pulling cramps more in evening, creamy CM
> cd 21 7dpo - bloated, pulling cramps, tingly bb, creamy CM,hot and cold, sore gums, gassy, constipated
> cd 22 8dpo - little tugs, mild cramps, sensitive bb, creamy CM, tired
> cd 23 9dpo - Start of spotting end of day - dark on tissue, cramps, slight back ache,
> cd 24 10dpo - Brown spotting continue. still cramps. feel nausea, dizzy. FMU - BFN. Tired. On and off food
> 
> How is everyone?Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good, little mama! When is AF due for you again? Are you still spotting and it's still brown right?
> 
> *AFM*, I'm doing okay this morning. I didn't take a test, finally! So tomorrow, the 13th, is the official testing date! I'll be 12 DPO then. I have a splitting headache right now that came out of nowhere. Along with it, my eyesight started acting funny (kinda blurry). It was kinda scary actually. I am sick and tired of this limbo. I'm somewhat in a bad mood, but I'm trying to stay positive. Le sigh.Click to expand...

Hey lovebotlass - I'm due 14dpo - on Monday. Scared to go to the toilet at the mo. Hoping this blood goes away! Just got some cheap supermarket branded tests to get me through the next few days as want to keep my other digi for monday if i'm not bleeding!

All looking good for you! Fingers crossed you get your bfp in the morning! :)


----------



## Tinatin

Lovebotlass17 said:


> B]AFM[/B], I'm doing okay this morning. I didn't take a test, finally! So tomorrow, the 13th, is the official testing date! I'll be 12 DPO then. I have a splitting headache right now that came out of nowhere. Along with it, my eyesight started acting funny (kinda blurry). It was kinda scary actually. I am sick and tired of this limbo. I'm somewhat in a bad mood, but I'm trying to stay positive. Le sigh.

Woohoo, official testing date tomorrow?!! How exciting. FX for you and I hope like crazy you get to be our second :bfp: :)

I know how aggravating this is, but at least you're really close to the end of the tww now. Somehow, you've survived 12 whole days :happydance:


----------



## rrecio1440

Alright ladies Im *(10DPO)* today and I woke up feeling like *BOO-BOO-CA-CHOO* big time and its still lingering with me!! Got really nauseous and had head aching and a sour stomach. Woke up with an attitude, just felt so bitchy?? lol I had a vivid dream last night too it was really weird!! We'll see how the rest of my day goes since it will be a busy one :wacko:

BABY DUST FOR ALL MY LADIES :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> Alright ladies Im *(10DPO)* today and I woke up feeling like *BOO-BOO-CA-CHOO* big time and its still lingering with me!! Got really nauseous and had head aching and a sour stomach. Woke up with an attitude, just felt so bitchy?? lol I had a vivid dream last night too it was really weird!! We'll see how the rest of my day goes since it will be a busy one :wacko:
> 
> BABY DUST FOR ALL MY LADIES :hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Woohoo! :dust::dust::dust: right back at you. If you don't get your BFP at this point, I will lose all faith in humanity haha. It's just too many of the right symptoms to be random!


----------



## rrecio1440

Tinatin said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies Im *(10DPO)* today and I woke up feeling like *BOO-BOO-CA-CHOO* big time and its still lingering with me!! Got really nauseous and had head aching and a sour stomach. Woke up with an attitude, just felt so bitchy?? lol I had a vivid dream last night too it was really weird!! We'll see how the rest of my day goes since it will be a busy one :wacko:
> 
> BABY DUST FOR ALL MY LADIES :hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Woohoo! :dust::dust::dust: right back at you. If you don't get your BFP at this point, I will lose all faith in humanity haha. It's just too many of the right symptoms to be random!Click to expand...

LOL... I know exactly what you mean :dohh: I mean I think about being pregnant but I don't OVER think about it to put stuff in my head or to make myself feel a certain way!! So Im staying positive until I know something :thumbup: Im so tempted to test but Im fighting the urge :ninja:


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> LOL... I know exactly what you mean :dohh: I mean I think about being pregnant but I don't OVER think about it to put stuff in my head or to make myself feel a certain way!! So Im staying positive until I know something :thumbup: Im so tempted to test but Im fighting the urge :ninja:

I will just be disgusted with my tricksy traitor body if I get a :bfn:, but I don't have nearly the amount of concrete and real symptoms you do! 

I know, I'm tempted too. Must. Resist. Must :ninja::fool::ninja:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Tinatin said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> B]AFM[/B], I'm doing okay this morning. I didn't take a test, finally! So tomorrow, the 13th, is the official testing date! I'll be 12 DPO then. I have a splitting headache right now that came out of nowhere. Along with it, my eyesight started acting funny (kinda blurry). It was kinda scary actually. I am sick and tired of this limbo. I'm somewhat in a bad mood, but I'm trying to stay positive. Le sigh.
> 
> Woohoo, official testing date tomorrow?!! How exciting. FX for you and I hope like crazy you get to be our second :bfp: :)
> 
> I know how aggravating this is, but at least you're really close to the end of the tww now. Somehow, you've survived 12 whole days :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! I know, it seems silly saying "official" testing date since I've been testing since 8 DPO. Thank goodness I skipped today or I'd be feeling pretty discouraged about tomorrow. I don't care who is the second BFP, as long as we all get ours. It sounds we are all pregnant! For reals! :baby:

How did I survive the TWW? *thinks to self* I really don't know. I'm surprised I didn't bite my hubby's head off...although, I did go bat shi* crazy on him when I was 3 DPO, but I'm just, well, bat shi* crazy. lol. 



rrecio1440 said:


> Alright ladies Im *(10DPO)* today and I woke up feeling like *BOO-BOO-CA-CHOO* big time and its still lingering with me!! Got really nauseous and had head aching and a sour stomach. Woke up with an attitude, just felt so bitchy?? lol I had a vivid dream last night too it was really weird!! We'll see how the rest of my day goes since it will be a busy one :wacko:
> 
> BABY DUST FOR ALL MY LADIES :hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust:

I am so jealous you are getting vivid dreams! I had vivid dreams when I was preggo in November all the time! And now, nothing. But I know every pregnancy is different and a lot of women don't experience vivid dreams. I guess they are lucky. The majority of my dreams were nightmares actually. You're a cranky one, huh? lol How do you wake up with an attitude? Oh. I know. TWW. Simple.

Thanks for the :dust:

My titties hurt. I know I am not going crazy. I know they ache. I just sit here at work and they hurt. I actually, much to my dismay, jumped up and down without a bra on a couple of days ago to see how much they hurt. Yep. That hurt a lot. hahaha! oh boy. I took some tylenol today for this stupid headache and puked some of it up. It was disgusting! I felt flutters today, girls! It was a strange feeling but I know for a fact I wasn't making this up. Also, the constipation went away about an hour ago and diarrhea took its place. Why oh why can I not have one normal bowel movement? Jeez.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

tryinginNJ said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping in joining this group it will get me my first bfp. I'm 5 dpo in my12th cycle and have no symptoms. Typically I have cramping and tender bbs pretty much after ovulation. Maybe no news is good news.

I apologize for not welcoming you to the group. I'm sorry! :dohh:

Welcome! These ladies are amazing! They are supportive and funny as hell! I've read when a lot of women who do NOT get their usual "AF" symptoms are actually pregnant. How long have you been TTC? You seriously have found the best group! 

Touch actin', Tinatin! How are ya, hun? I'm loving those dancing ninjas lol!!


----------



## Tinatin

Lovebotlass17 said:


> I apologize for not welcoming you to the group. I'm sorry! :dohh:
> 
> Welcome! These ladies are amazing! They are supportive and funny as hell! I've read when a lot of women who do NOT get their usual "AF" symptoms are actually pregnant. How long have you been TTC? You seriously have found the best group!
> 
> Touch actin', Tinatin! How are ya, hun? I'm loving those dancing ninjas lol!!

Oh, we're something all right, TryingInNJ :happydance:

I think I've come to these conclusions:

(1) No symptoms are a great sign!
(2) Symptoms are a great sign!
(3) Having any of the above during the tww means you are totally cuckoo for cocoa puffs.

I'm all good. Still trying to figure out what the heck is up now. I have cramps, sore bbs, mental instability...who can say. I love the dancing ninjas too! In fact, here's more of them :D :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:

You MUST let us know how official test day goes! :dust:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Tinatin said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> I apologize for not welcoming you to the group. I'm sorry! :dohh:
> 
> Welcome! These ladies are amazing! They are supportive and funny as hell! I've read when a lot of women who do NOT get their usual "AF" symptoms are actually pregnant. How long have you been TTC? You seriously have found the best group!
> 
> Touch actin', Tinatin! How are ya, hun? I'm loving those dancing ninjas lol!!
> 
> Oh, we're something all right, TryingInNJ :happydance:
> 
> I think I've come to these conclusions:
> 
> (1) No symptoms are a great sign!
> (2) Symptoms are a great sign!
> (3) Having any of the above during the tww means you are totally cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
> 
> I'm all good. Still trying to figure out what the heck is up now. I have cramps, sore bbs, mental instability...who can say. I love the dancing ninjas too! In fact, here's more of them :D :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:
> 
> You MUST let us know how official test day goes! :dust:Click to expand...

BWAHAHAHA! You seriously crack me up! Do you usually get sore boobs around the time AF is due? I want a dancing ninja! :ninja::wohoo: <--- Oh and that guy too. I like him. He's crazy, just like us. I'm glad you're doing good. You seem so relaxed during this TWW. How do you do it?! 

I will defniitely update you all tomorrow. But, promise me you won't laugh when I get a BFN. lol.


----------



## Tinatin

Lovebotlass17 said:


> BWAHAHAHA! You seriously crack me up! Do you usually get sore boobs around the time AF is due? I want a dancing ninja! :ninja::wohoo: <--- Oh and that guy too. I like him. He's crazy, just like us. I'm glad you're doing good. You seem so relaxed during this TWW. How do you do it?!
> 
> I will defniitely update you all tomorrow. But, promise me you won't laugh when I get a BFN. lol.

Oh yes, I usually get sore boobs. At least, in my head I usually do :smug: I cannot for the life of me keep straight what normally happened to my body for the past 20 years (yet more proof that I am ready for the looney bin).

Can we PURCHASE a dancing ninja? I would love to have my very own! And yes, I love the :wohoo: guy equally (please see above note on yet more proof...).

I don't know that I'm particularly relaxed as much as that I enjoy making fun of everything in my life. It makes it all go by much better when you can laugh at it :haha:

Million times :dust: for you tomorrow!

Edit: And no, nobody will laugh. But if you do get another BFN I WILL point out how many pg people have gotten BFNs right up to the first week of missed AF, so be warned.


----------



## radiomuse210

I've been having sore boobs too! That's pretty much my only "symptom" today. Had a backache again this morning that went away. And a lot of what I think was EWCM again when I woke up, then just a little normal cm here and there. I thought maybe it was leftover semen since I BD last night, but I was really stretchy and clear. Boobies are sore if I press against them or squeeze them a little. Believe me, I am always testing my boobs during my 2WW and this is not normal. But I'm a little discouraged that all the other "symptoms" haven't been so noticeable today. :-/


----------



## radiomuse210

And my cervix seems high and feels soft, although my cervix has always been confusing to me and I can never make head nor tail of it!


----------



## rrecio1440

rrecio1440 said:


> Alright ladies Im *(10DPO)* today and I woke up feeling like *BOO-BOO-CA-CHOO* big time and its still lingering with me!! Got really nauseous and had head aching and a sour stomach. Woke up with an attitude, just felt so bitchy?? lol I had a vivid dream last night too it was really weird!! We'll see how the rest of my day goes since it will be a busy one :wacko:
> 
> BABY DUST FOR ALL MY LADIES :hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust:

I am so jealous you are getting vivid dreams! I had vivid dreams when I was preggo in November all the time! And now, nothing. But I know every pregnancy is different and a lot of women don't experience vivid dreams. I guess they are lucky. The majority of my dreams were nightmares actually. You're a cranky one, huh? lol How do you wake up with an attitude? Oh. I know. TWW. Simple.

Thanks for the :dust:

Lovebotlass17
My titties hurt. I know I am not going crazy. I know they ache. I just sit here at work and they hurt. I actually, much to my dismay, jumped up and down without a bra on a couple of days ago to see how much they hurt. Yep. That hurt a lot. hahaha! oh boy. I took some tylenol today for this stupid headache and puked some of it up. It was disgusting! I felt flutters today, girls! It was a strange feeling but I know for a fact I wasn't making this up. Also, the constipation went away about an hour ago and diarrhea took its place. Why oh why can I not have one normal bowel movement? Jeez.

*****************************************************************

(Lovebotlass17) It was crazy my dream that was a first for me.. I hadn't had one of those dreams in forever like that (felt so real), it was quite unusual.. not scary though!! Yes, I can say that every pregnancy is indeed different both my children's pregnancies were absolutely different to the T!! LOL, I dont know why I woke up on the wrong side of the bed I usually am in a decent mood :winkwink: Your titties hurt lol!! Well I have been fortante not to have this but its understandable to me cause I have never had problems in the :holly: <~~booby area!! haha Uh man I hate that feeling after you take medicine and then you puke it right back up all that acid taste you get and your throat burn like hell UGHHH it sux, Im sorry you had to go through that! :hugs: Im excited to hear about you tests tomorrow and NO MAM no one would dare laugh at you if you got a BFN.. we are all here to support each others crazy selves lol :haha: So good luck and much baby dust in your favor :hugs:


----------



## radiomuse210

I have a question about sore boobies. My soreness seems to be located mostly on the sides and bottom of the breasts. Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## rrecio1440

I had a question for all who could please answer :winkwink:

*DO YOU THINK 6 DAYS BEFORE YOUR AF IS EXPECTED IS TO EARLY TO TEST???
HELP LADIES, PLEASE* :hugs:


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> I had a question for all who could please answer :winkwink:
> 
> *DO YOU THINK 6 DAYS BEFORE YOUR AF IS EXPECTED IS TO EARLY TO TEST???
> HELP LADIES, PLEASE* :hugs:

It 's not too early to test, but it IS too early to trust a BFN. If you want to, test away! :) Just don't get too disappointed if it's BFN since it may not mean anything.


----------



## Tinatin

radiomuse210 said:


> I have a question about sore boobies. My soreness seems to be located mostly on the sides and bottom of the breasts. Anyone experiencing this?

Mine too--sides only. Again, though, I'm racking my brains to remember what my normal PMS bb soreness was. It's seriously like I've blanked on every menstrual cycle of my entire life.

DF and I were talking seriously about not trying for a month, and charting my normal ovulation/ PMS symptoms so we have a benchmark of what they usually are. Clearly, the straightjacket icon is needed again here :haha:


----------



## gemmy

11dpo..3rd day of spotting brown dregs on tissue. Feeling fed up, tired, dizzy and a bit sick at times. BFN again. Temp gone down this morning :( Losing hope

Good luck everyone - any results?????????


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Tinatin, you're alright with me. :) Very positive, aren't ya? :thumbup:
How are you doing today on this amazing Friday the 13th? Anybody feel lucky, or unlucky yet? 




radiomuse210 said:


> I've been having sore boobs too! That's pretty much my only "symptom" today. Had a backache again this morning that went away. And a lot of what I think was EWCM again when I woke up, then just a little normal cm here and there. I thought maybe it was leftover semen since I BD last night, but I was really stretchy and clear. Boobies are sore if I press against them or squeeze them a little. Believe me, I am always testing my boobs during my 2WW and this is not normal. But I'm a little discouraged that all the other "symptoms" haven't been so noticeable today. :-/

So sore boobs aren't normal for you either, huh? Okay. So if we are not pregnant, then what could explain the sore boobiness? It's madness, I tell ya! Madness! :tease: 



radiomuse210 said:


> I have a question about sore boobies. My soreness seems to be located mostly on the sides and bottom of the breasts. Anyone experiencing this?

My soreness is mostly at the top of my boobs. And some on the sides. So I guess it can be normal. Be happy the boobs are sore!! Yay! 



rrecio1440 said:


> I had a question for all who could please answer :winkwink:
> 
> *DO YOU THINK 6 DAYS BEFORE YOUR AF IS EXPECTED IS TO EARLY TO TEST???
> HELP LADIES, PLEASE* :hugs:

It's way too early to expect a reliable result! We all know that, silly :) 
Although those stupid commercials say "get results as soon as 5 days before your missed period," I don't think that's true for the most of us. BS, you know?


----------



## radiomuse210

So I checked my cervix today - the past few days it's been high and soft. Today it has dropped. Boobs are still sore when pressed or squeezed though. Some cm still, but no ewcm since yesterday morning. For some reason my cervix dropping makes me think im out this month. I know cervical position can't pregnancy, but does anyone know an average or something?


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I tested today at 12 DPO and got a :bfn: 
I'm not sad. I'm not happy. I'm just whatever about it, I guess. I know it's still early, but damn. Oh well, right? 

My CM is creamy white, and my CP is very high and firm. It's nowhere near low. I felt sick to my stomach after taking my prenatal. I made sure I ate before too but still. Oh and also, I was craving a dill pickle, and luckily I bought one last night. I tore that sucker up just now! It was delish! I'm urinating every 2 to 3 hours...is that normal?

I'm attaching a picture of some OPKs and the HPT I took this morning. The OPKs are from 11 Jan through last night (12 Jan).
 



Attached Files:







OPKs&HPT - 12-13 Jan 12.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Lovebotlass17

radiomuse210 said:


> So I checked my cervix today - the past few days it's been high and soft. Today it has dropped. Boobs are still sore when pressed or squeezed though. Some cm still, but no ewcm since yesterday morning. For some reason my cervix dropping makes me think im out this month. I know cervical position can't pregnancy, but does anyone know an average or something?

Cervical position is definitely not a good indicator for pregnancy at all. But it could be for AF. I have read that it drops before AF is on her merry way. But I know there are exceptions, as usual. You shouldn't squeeze your poor boobies lol. You're going to confuse yourself. Are they sore because you poked them, or are they sore just because? 

I have to think about it as well. I sit here at times wondering, and I notice that my boobs just hurt someting god awful! And to make it worse, hubby is a douche at times and likes to slap these puppies around. I'm going to punch him in his nuts so he'll know how it feels.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

gemmy said:


> 11dpo..3rd day of spotting brown dregs on tissue. Feeling fed up, tired, dizzy and a bit sick at times. BFN again. Temp gone down this morning :( Losing hope
> 
> Good luck everyone - any results?????????

It's okay to spot, gemmy. It really is. Do you usually spot before AF? The temp dropping is an indicator though. But there is always hope, honey. Always. You might be one of the ones who was sure AF was on her way and BAM, you're pregnant. Do you know how many women went through what you are going through, and wound up pregnant? You are NOT out until :witch: shows! Please, stay optimistic. Please.


----------



## radiomuse210

Haha no I'm not savagely squeezing my boobs or anything. :) but every TWW I do like a light squeeze test, and any other time it doesn't bother me at all! Just kinda doing everyday things, like I was holding a bunch of stuff and had it against my chest and I felt sore. When I take off my bra at night they are sore. Sometimes day of AF my nipples may be tender, but I've never had soreness in these areas before.

And now my cervix is up high again! I'm just gonna leave it alone because I think I just have no idea what I'm doing! When I posted earlier I could feel it right there. Then I checked and I had to reach way in there. Bah!


----------



## rrecio1440

rrecio1440 said:


> I had a question for all who could please answer :winkwink:
> 
> *DO YOU THINK 6 DAYS BEFORE YOUR AF IS EXPECTED IS TO EARLY TO TEST???
> HELP LADIES, PLEASE* :hugs:

It's way too early to expect a reliable result! We all know that, silly :) 
Although those stupid commercials say "get results as soon as 5 days before your missed period," I don't think that's true for the most of us. BS, you know?[/QUOTE]




Tinatin said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> I had a question for all who could please answer :winkwink:
> 
> *DO YOU THINK 6 DAYS BEFORE YOUR AF IS EXPECTED IS TO EARLY TO TEST???
> HELP LADIES, PLEASE* :hugs:
> 
> It 's not too early to test, but it IS too early to trust a BFN. If you want to, test away! :) Just don't get too disappointed if it's BFN since it may not mean anything.Click to expand...


UGH yeah girls I caved in finally and just took a test last night and I got a BFN!!! I was so sad, I knew I should've just held back but hey im only human and have the urge like everyone else, right! :nope: I really for a minute got my hopes shattered a bit, because I mean I figured well the FRE pg test says it can give a positive but for me a BFN just showed up.. I dont know I felt in a sense too that because I got a BFN that it is what it is and Im not pg.. But then a few of my friends said it was way to early to say a BFN is set in stone and that the earliest to test should be more like 3 days before AF NOT 6..?! I dont know but I spoke with a women online last night and she really made me feel alot better and told me to not to panic or give up that it was only like a 30% for a women to get a BFP that early before AF and that they should put on the box that it isnt moderate for women to get it that early.. SO IM STILL IN, I HOPE!!!! I've taken a oath too lol.. NO TESTING TILL I PASS MY SCHEDULED AF AND NO MORE SPOT PICKING!! I think that is seriously making me go insane :tease: I have 5 days to go, I need to focus on something else other than how Im feeling.. if im possibly putting stuff in my head I need to stop while Im ahead :dohh: UGH 2ww is exhausting and stressful FOR SURE :wacko:

Baby Dust :hugs::dust:


----------



## radiomuse210

But one more question... How can you tell if the cervix is open or closed? I can't really feel any sort of opening. Maybe I'm positioning myself incorrectly or feeling in the wrong spot, but can anyone give me general cervix tips?


----------



## Tinatin

Lovebotlass17 said:


> I tested today at 12 DPO and got a :bfn:
> I'm not sad. I'm not happy. I'm just whatever about it, I guess. I know it's still early, but damn. Oh well, right?
> 
> My CM is creamy white, and my CP is very high and firm. It's nowhere near low. I felt sick to my stomach after taking my prenatal. I made sure I ate before too but still. Oh and also, I was craving a dill pickle, and luckily I bought one last night. I tore that sucker up just now! It was delish! I'm urinating every 2 to 3 hours...is that normal?
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of some OPKs and the HPT I took this morning. The OPKs are from 11 Jan through last night (12 Jan).

You're totally right that it's too early to tell! In fact, in my endless and enthusiastic stalking of this board it looks like a whole ton of women who were actually pregnant got BFNs even on EPTs until well after the first day of a missed period. So chin up and happy :dust: for you :)



radiomuse210 said:


> And now my cervix is up high again! I'm just gonna leave it alone because I think I just have no idea what I'm doing! When I posted earlier I could feel it right there. Then I checked and I had to reach way in there. Bah!

My cervix did...the SAME...thing in the past three days!!!! I swear it is trying to drive me mad. If it drops for AF, but then retreats back, does that mean you're pg since if you were getting AF it would stay....no no no must stop this. Am going to drive self mad(der) :haha: :ninja:


----------



## gemmy

Thanks I will try and feel optimistic. I think the fact I feel so grumpy makes me think she is here. But no she is not. Sat here earlier and felt like I was proper bleeding - like something was running down there. Nothing there, wiped dry. Again that brown dreg thing and then next wipe nothing. Yes I do spot before AF but never 5 days before! 1 day - 2 days max. Definate feel of nausea and dizzyness - don't get that with AF. Usually would have AF stomach pains by now if she was here after couple of days spotting - but no, just a light cramp on the right side beneath rib cage whch has been pretty consistent last couple of days. Notice this mainly when sitting. So yes this is all good. Do not trust my temps, unreliable thermometer. But Now have reached the weekend where she normally shows signs she is here so hope this blood stain goes!

I don't check cervix girls so no help there. Love all your updates, keep em coming!


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> UGH yeah girls I caved in finally and just took a test last night and I got a BFN!!! I was so sad, I knew I should've just held back but hey im only human and have the urge like everyone else, right! :nope: I really for a minute got my hopes shattered a bit, because I mean I figured well the FRE pg test says it can give a positive but for me a BFN just showed up.. I dont know I felt in a sense too that because I got a BFN that it is what it is and Im not pg.. But then a few of my friends said it was way to early to say a BFN is set in stone and that the earliest to test should be more like 3 days before AF NOT 6..?! I dont know but I spoke with a women online last night and she really made me feel alot better and told me to not to panic or give up that it was only like a 30% for a women to get a BFP that early before AF and that they should put on the box that it isnt moderate for women to get it that early.. SO IM STILL IN, I HOPE!!!! I've taken a oath too lol.. NO TESTING TILL I PASS MY SCHEDULED AF AND NO MORE SPOT PICKING!! I think that is seriously making me go insane :tease: I have 5 days to go, I need to focus on something else other than how Im feeling.. if im possibly putting stuff in my head I need to stop while Im ahead :dohh: UGH 2ww is exhausting and stressful FOR SURE :wacko:
> 
> Baby Dust :hugs::dust:

Big hugs :hugs::hugs: :)You are _of course_ still in, and I feel like some responsible adult should probably burst through all our doors and take away the pregnancy tests so we can stop making ourselves depressed and flaily for no good reason haha. Seriously, everything I have researched says they only start to be seriously reliable 21 days after conception. 21 days! Hellooooo, asylum :dohh:


----------



## sakari06

Lovebotlass17 said:


> sakari06 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just wanted say welcome to the newbies to the thread.
> And an update, still no AF, and still having this achey feeling on left side.
> I haven't had any new symptoms except bbs a little achey underneath.
> CM is starting to go away. The witch always brings cramps and I don't have any. WEIRD???
> 
> Congrats to MommyR. Whoo hoo!!! More bfps!
> 
> What does BA mean?
> Do you think you're pregnant, sakari? If you're not cramping and you usually are by this time, then maybe something is up. Did you ovulate on time?Click to expand...

Sorry to post late. Idk, and the suspense is killing me. BA means baby aspirin. And I had stop taking that last weekend so I could let AF flow freely when she gt here, but nothing:shrug:DH wanted me to go to the ER and tell about the pain I had last week so they could check but I dont know about that. I would buy more tests before I did that.
12 dpo and feeling a little scared and excited! Really creamy cm too and it feels smooth (tmi). I've been feeling a tug every now and then, near naval and my tummy is flat.


----------



## sakari06

Sorry I ovd on cd16, 12/31


----------



## radiomuse210

Tinatin said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> I tested today at 12 DPO and got a :bfn:
> I'm not sad. I'm not happy. I'm just whatever about it, I guess. I know it's still early, but damn. Oh well, right?
> 
> My CM is creamy white, and my CP is very high and firm. It's nowhere near low. I felt sick to my stomach after taking my prenatal. I made sure I ate before too but still. Oh and also, I was craving a dill pickle, and luckily I bought one last night. I tore that sucker up just now! It was delish! I'm urinating every 2 to 3 hours...is that normal?
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of some OPKs and the HPT I took this morning. The OPKs are from 11 Jan through last night (12 Jan).
> 
> You're totally right that it's too early to tell! In fact, in my endless and enthusiastic stalking of this board it looks like a whole ton of women who were actually pregnant got BFNs even on EPTs until well after the first day of a missed period. So chin up and happy :dust: for you :)
> 
> 
> 
> radiomuse210 said:
> 
> 
> And now my cervix is up high again! I'm just gonna leave it alone because I think I just have no idea what I'm doing! When I posted earlier I could feel it right there. Then I checked and I had to reach way in there. Bah!Click to expand...
> 
> My cervix did...the SAME...thing in the past three days!!!! I swear it is trying to drive me mad. If it drops for AF, but then retreats back, does that mean you're pg since if you were getting AF it would stay....no no no must stop this. Am going to drive self mad(der) :haha: :ninja:Click to expand...


Hopefully it's a good sign for us then! I was pretty disappointed when it dropped, but it's definitely back up there again! I'm about a week away from AF time and I can't stand the suspense!!


----------



## rrecio1440

OK ladies I was off on my DPO.. By one day, I don't know if that makes a difference but yeah lol!!!


----------



## gemmy

Good luck ladies - I am out, the witch has got me :(

I will keep following your stories and hope for a bfp for you all


:dust:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

rrecio1440 said:


> OK ladies I was off on my DPO.. By one day, I don't know if that makes a difference but yeah lol!!!

So you're one day off? Higher or lower? sorry. I don't know how to reword that correctly. How did that happen? lol 



gemmy said:


> Good luck ladies - I am out, the witch has got me :(
> 
> I will keep following your stories and hope for a bfp for you all
> 
> 
> :dust:

NO!! That's some bull right there. I'm sorry, gemmy. But I envy you. I hope I don't offend you, but I really wish I was out of this limbo. I want my AF actually. Since I tested this morning at 13 DPO and got a BFN, I'm thinking I'm out. I just need my body to cooperate after the miscarriage. :hugs: I don't want for all of us to part our ways though. We should still keep each other in the loop.


----------



## gemmy

Lovebotlass17 said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies I was off on my DPO.. By one day, I don't know if that makes a difference but yeah lol!!!
> 
> So you're one day off? Higher or lower? sorry. I don't know how to reword that correctly. How did that happen? lol
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies - I am out, the witch has got me :(
> 
> I will keep following your stories and hope for a bfp for you all
> 
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> NO!! That's some bull right there. I'm sorry, gemmy. But I envy you. I hope I don't offend you, but I really wish I was out of this limbo. I want my AF actually. Since I tested this morning at 13 DPO and got a BFN, I'm thinking I'm out. I just need my body to cooperate after the miscarriage. :hugs: I don't want for all of us to part our ways though. We should still keep each other in the loop.Click to expand...

Definately :) I will stick around.

I know what you mean - you just need to know now, one way or other. But 13dpo and no sign of her yet is brilliant and I envy that! Hopefully you will get some idea of what is going on. Fxed for bfp! 

It is pretty bleak getting all the symptoms just for af. I will be less optimistic next month of the symptoms but I am optimistic that this next month is a fresh one. I wasn't ment to have a september baby... maybe an october baby... we will see. GL all you ladies :)


----------



## sakari06

Sorry to hear the witch came, gemmy. Now you get to try for a Valentine's bfp.

Lovebotlass- in the same position at 13dpo and want af to come. Still not really any symptoms.
I thought of how much fun ttc a Valentine's bean would be.

I had some pink in my cm this morning and thought af was on her way, then about 12noon I checked
and it was white again so I dnt know what's going on.


----------



## radiomuse210

I'm 8 dpo now and my cervix is high and soft. Not that it really means anything since I got a some days to go. Boobies not as sore today. The TWW is the longest two weeks EVER!!! I swear it feels like a month has already gone by. 
:hugs: to gemmy - maybe a Valentines BFP is in your future!


----------



## rrecio1440

*Lovebotlass17*- Im a day behind, Idk I guess I was counting wrong lol.. I made one of those little tickers on countdowntopregnacy.com and I put all my info in and and started doing all the charting on there and thats where it showed me and I was like BOOOO lol I've been off this whole time and didnt even notice? I looked up to when I tested and it told me that it was way to early to determine, so that also made me feel better about the stupid BFN I got the other day!


----------



## sakari06

Ill be joining gemmy. I'm out, the witch showed her " I'll be here soon spotting". CM came back but the cm was even redder. SUCKS! But wait I get to have Valentine's love-making! So ready for this.
I thought I would be sad but since talking with you ladies has made this time a lot better.

THANK YOU!

Really you guys are wonderful.


----------



## gemmy

That is a shame Sakari but yes Valentine's bfp - here we come!!

Yes I have loved going through this with you great ladies, it does keep you from going insane. :)

Good luck to everyone else - rrecio - that is great that you were one day further back than you thought when you took that test, witch stay away!! Radiomuse- I know it seems a lifetime but you are on the last leg now, fxed for a bfp!


----------



## rrecio1440

sakari06 said:


> Ill be joining gemmy. I'm out, the witch showed her " I'll be here soon spotting". CM came back but the cm was even redder. SUCKS! But wait I get to have Valentine's love-making! So ready for this.
> I thought I would be sad but since talking with you ladies has made this time a lot better.
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> Really you guys are wonderful.


Ahh well Im glad you are looking forward to Valentines :sex: sakari06!!! And I along with all these lovely other women will definitely keep our fingers crossed for a :bfp: next month :hugs: and support you just as we all did this month!! This group is just FAB!!! :flower:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rrecio1440

gemmy said:


> That is a shame Sakari but yes Valentine's bfp - here we come!!
> 
> Yes I have loved going through this with you great ladies, it does keep you from going insane. :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else - rrecio - that is great that you were one day further back than you thought when you took that test, witch stay away!! Radiomuse- I know it seems a lifetime but you are on the last leg now, fxed for a bfp!

Lol, thanks gemmy!! And we ALL shall also keep our fingers, legs and toes crossed for a :bfp: for you next month too :winkwink: It did make me feel more comforting to know I was off a little, gave me more hope back!! YES YES PLEASE STAY AWAY THAT CRAZY WITCH :af: lol!!


----------



## rrecio1440

Ok , ladies I know I said I wasnt going to spot pick on my symptoms anymore BUT I couldn't help but spot this one and I know it wasn't in my head because that crap HURT lol!!! But I was having like a pinching shocking tingling sensation in my nipples.. I was like AHHH WTH lol, I've never felt my nips do that before YIKES :haha: A bit of itchy nipples too :shrug: Has anyone gotten this feeling too..?! SHARE PLEASE!! Ughh I hope its a good sign, because I've been having some cramping and I really hope its not :af:!!! PLEASE PLEASE DONT COME YOU DAMN WITCH lol!!!


----------



## moultonwlm

Hi ladies - loving this post, its hilarious!!! I can fully relate as I am 8 DPO and am a test-o-holic. This morning I tested and got a faint "curved" positive, I think ?!?. See pics below and tell me what you think. I test early b/c last mo I had a chemical and got faint positive DPO 5 (REALLY, blood test confirmed HCG) and lost it DPO 7. All signs look good this month, cross fingers! My symptoms are below:

OV Day - BD day before and day of :thumbup:
1 DPO - CM low, temp went up .3, BD again 
2 DPO - CM low, temp same
3 DPO - CM low, temp same, very very tired (weird):sleep:
4 DPO - CM pasty, temp up .2, progesterone is coming
5 DPO - CM pasty, temp same as before, boobs swelling now like normal due to progesterone; took HCG test (10 ml HCG) and got an evap or the earliest indent of a line; can still see that dented line today and so can DH
6 DPO - more CM than usual, temp same, boobs swollen, rare headache
7 DPO - more CM than usual, temp up .3, sharp cramp pain random 3 x, rare low back pain
8 DPO - CM pasty still, temp up another .4 again! (WEIRD!!;:wacko: temp above normal), morning headache, boobs fully swollen (progesterone up), mild cramp feel earlier; tested and got faint curved line - need help interpreting

Please let me know your thoughts; will test again tomorrow (cheap 10 ml HCG test for .60 cents); BABY DUST TO ALL!!!
 



Attached Files:







3E96.tmp.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 42









2470.tmp.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 44


----------



## radiomuse210

I do see something there!! I don't much about evap lines but I hear people talk about it when testing this early. But I def see something!

I actually have a test in my possession right now and soooo tempted! I was getting cramps in my leg earlier and boobs still slightly sore to touch on the sides.


----------



## rrecio1440

*(moultonwlm)* I see something too, your are still real early in DPO.. I'd wait to test in the next few days to see if you can see a darker line :thumbup: GOOD LUCK!!! :flower:


----------



## Tinatin

Well here I am at irksome 14 DPO waiting for AF to show up haha. Symptoms for today to report mostly include some odd shooting bb pain (not normal for PMS in my case), general crankiness (normal for PMS), waterbuffalo-ness (normal for PMS), slight cramps (normal for PMS), and also some seriously mentally-disturbing dreams about being peed on in the eye by a baby while riding a rhinoceros (not normal for any human at any time).

That's about it for me for today :happydance:

Sorry to hear :witch: got you, Gemmy. I think I may be right there with you soon, and it will be sort of a relief to resume my usual not-insane self for a couple weeks :hugs:


----------



## rrecio1440

Tinatin said:


> Well here I am at irksome 14 DPO waiting for AF to show up haha. Symptoms for today to report mostly include some odd shooting bb pain (not normal for PMS in my case), general crankiness (normal for PMS), waterbuffalo-ness (normal for PMS), slight cramps (normal for PMS), and also some seriously mentally-disturbing dreams about being peed on in the eye by a baby while riding a rhinoceros (not normal for any human at any time).
> 
> That's about it for me for today :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear :witch: got you, Gemmy. I think I may be right there with you soon, and it will be sort of a relief to resume my usual not-insane self for a couple weeks :hugs:



LMFAO!!! You crack me up girl, so I wanted to ask about your shooting bb pains..? Is it like your whole bb or nipple..? Shooting, do you mean like a shocking sensation..?


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> Tinatin said:
> 
> 
> Well here I am at irksome 14 DPO waiting for AF to show up haha. Symptoms for today to report mostly include some odd shooting bb pain (not normal for PMS in my case), general crankiness (normal for PMS), waterbuffalo-ness (normal for PMS), slight cramps (normal for PMS), and also some seriously mentally-disturbing dreams about being peed on in the eye by a baby while riding a rhinoceros (not normal for any human at any time).
> 
> That's about it for me for today :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear :witch: got you, Gemmy. I think I may be right there with you soon, and it will be sort of a relief to resume my usual not-insane self for a couple weeks :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO!!! You crack me up girl, so I wanted to ask about your shooting bb pains..? Is it like your whole bb or nipple..? Shooting, do you mean like a shocking sensation..?Click to expand...

I am quite the miniature insane asylum by this point, haha. It was this morning that it happened. I went to a birthday party in West Palm overnight and was sitting on my friend's couch this morning minding my own business and reading "The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo" (shush, this is too important detail), when my bbs just started shooting pain up and down them--I guess a little like an electric shock. 

It was totally awkward because I then grabbed my own boobs in front of fifteen people. Yes. Yes I am proud.


----------



## rrecio1440

*(TinaTin)* That is hilarious.. well NOT the shocking part, it obviously was painful enought for you to grab them! See I had the same deal, it happen last night as well and then again today but mine where in my nipples..? like the VERY TIP and then shot through the rest of my nipple which was so uncompfotable :wacko: I couldn't help but laugh too because right away I grabbed my bb and was like AHHH WTH IS THAT!!!:haha: It lasted for quite awhile just on and off..


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> *(TinaTin)* That is hilarious.. well NOT the shocking part, it obviously was painful enought for you to grab them! See I had the same deal, it happen last night as well and then again today but mine where in my nipples..? like the VERY TIP and then shot through the rest of my nipple which wa so uncompfotable :wacko: I couldn't but laugh to because I grabbed my bb and was like AHHH WTH IS THAT!!!:haha: It lasted for quite awhile just on and off..

This is really good and promising news! It's great to know we're at least on the same general pattern.

If we're BOTH not pg, though, I do believe we will have to Baker Act ourselves ASAP in order to protect ourselves from ourselves :haha:


----------



## rrecio1440

*(TinaTin)* Oh much AGREED lol!! I was having some crazy cramps last night and thought OH GOSH felt like AF but today it went away and my pelvis has ached in a totally different way..? Feels in a sense kinda sore and I am bloated, also hard and a bit tight..? Hmmm idk :shrug:


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> *(TinaTin)* Oh much AGREED lol!! I was having some crazy cramps last night and thought OH GOSH felt like AF but today it went away and my pelvis has ached in a totally different way..? Feels in a sense kinda sore and I am bloated, also hard and a bit tight..? Hmmm idk :shrug:

That's me too (I am going around with my jeans unbuttoned like some kind of particularly-deranged homeless person, except I have at least enough good grace to wear a long sweater over it). The cramps come and go for me. I'll be totally fine for a bit and then BAM awkward "I must be getting AF" craziness.

FX for us both! Although I think in all honesty you do have the most consistent and positive symptoms, so double-FX for you :)


----------



## rrecio1440

*(TinaTin)* Oh thanks girl :hugs: BABY DUST FOR BOTH OF US ALL THE WAY :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sweetspice

I'll join in...I've had dull, constant cramps since period ended on Jan 5th. They are milder than af cramps. My boobs are sore if you press on them. My tummy seems a little bloated. I felt queasy for a second the other day at a store. What do you think is going on?


----------



## Momto3and...

Any updates this morning???

I broke down and tested this am.... :bfn:. I am really bummed and feel like I might be out this month. Tell me its too early! :)


----------



## moultonwlm

Yesterday's result was a fake-out grrrrr!!! :dohh: Today BFN. I thought the curved line was too hard to believe and was the result of the dye running. Man I hope that doesn't happen to others. :shrug: It's only DPO 9 so I'll test again in a couple days.

DPO 8 - temp went up .4 above my normal high in LH phase, bbs fully swollen
DPO 9 - temp down .3 to normal high (hoping yesterday was the 2nd prog. spike :thumbup:), bbs even more swollen

good luck to all! :hugs:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

rrecio1440 said:


> Ok , ladies I know I said I wasnt going to spot pick on my symptoms anymore BUT I couldn't help but spot this one and I know it wasn't in my head because that crap HURT lol!!! But I was having like a pinching shocking tingling sensation in my nipples.. I was like AHHH WTH lol, I've never felt my nips do that before YIKES :haha: A bit of itchy nipples too :shrug: Has anyone gotten this feeling too..?! SHARE PLEASE!! Ughh I hope its a good sign, because I've been having some cramping and I really hope its not :af:!!! PLEASE PLEASE DONT COME YOU DAMN WITCH lol!!!

A couple of days ago while sitting in bed, my nipples did the same. I was just chilling, and then they just felt tingly, and burning. It was pretty cool lol, and it happened with my last pregnancy. So I hope it's a great sign, mama!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

moultonwlm, sorry for the fake curved positive. Although the picture was blurry, I did see something. You're still so early though. You have time to get that BFP! 

Hey momto3, how are you? I tested this morning at 14 DPO and got a BFN. AF is due tomorrow I believe. I'll probably test then or the next day. The strange thing is, I took an OPK today and it's nearly positive, if not positive. Could you ladies tell me what you think? I know I ovulated already. This shizneit just doesn't make any sense. 

*Today's symptoms: *
Creamy, watery CM
Extremely congested (it's hard to swallow...hehehehe)
Sore throat (it hurts to swallow...hehehehehe)
Full boobies (I swear they have grown! My left is bigger than my right now)
Tender/sensitive nipples
I'm pooping a lot (my bowel movements went from diarrhea to constipation a few days ago to now frequent and soft) TMI sorry sorry :)

I feel like I could be pregnant, but why is the test negative! I'm 14 friggin DPO! It should be positive by now huh?? If I am? Grr.
 



Attached Files:







OPK (15 Jan).jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Tinatin

Lovebotlass17 said:


> *Today's symptoms: *
> Creamy, watery CM
> Extremely congested (it's hard to swallow...hehehehe)
> Sore throat (it hurts to swallow...hehehehehe)
> Full boobies (I swear they have grown! My left is bigger than my right now)
> Tender/sensitive nipples
> I'm pooping a lot (my bowel movements went from diarrhea to constipation a few days ago to now frequent and soft) TMI sorry sorry :)
> 
> I feel like I could be pregnant, but why is the test negative! I'm 14 friggin DPO! It should be positive by now huh?? If I am? Grr.

I don't think even EP tests are reliable until after the missed period. Different women just have different levels of HGC, so don't put TOO much emphasis on a BFN :hugs:


----------



## Tinatin

sweetspice said:


> I'll join in...I've had dull, constant cramps since period ended on Jan 5th. They are milder than af cramps. My boobs are sore if you press on them. My tummy seems a little bloated. I felt queasy for a second the other day at a store. What do you think is going on?

Hi! Well, I will tell you for sure we here have absolutely no clue what is going on haha :haha:

I had the same early cramps (starting 2DPO though, not right after AF), and I think we all have had some of your symptoms. The thing is that none of us are sure if they're (a) psychosomatic (b) pregnancy symptoms (c) normal ovulation/ PMS symptoms. We're sort of hoping for B, of course :happydance:

FX for you, for sure! :dust:


----------



## sweetspice

I never went back to sleep-the queasiness went away. Tinatin, all the symptoms on this board can also be caused by a cyst or hormone imbalance...let's add those to the list lol..


----------



## Tinatin

sweetspice said:


> I never went back to sleep-the queasiness went away. Tinatin, all the symptoms on this board can also be caused by a cyst or hormone imbalance...let's add those to the list lol..

Wahoo! THANK YOU, I had needed more things to be concerned about haha :rofl:


----------



## sweetspice

Tinatin said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> I never went back to sleep-the queasiness went away. Tinatin, all the symptoms on this board can also be caused by a cyst or hormone imbalance...let's add those to the list lol..
> 
> Wahoo! THANK YOU, I had needed more things to be concerned about haha :rofl:Click to expand...

Your funny...But hey, it's not those-at all, right? Team 2012 :hugs:
I was queasy this morning, now I am starving lol.


----------



## Tinatin

sweetspice said:


> Your funny...But hey, it's not those-at all, right? Team 2012 :hugs:
> I was queasy this morning, now I am starving lol.

Of couuuuuurse not. Yes, Team 2012 for the win! :hugs:

I'm pretty much always starving. I think I have quintupled my normal calorie intake (which is also usual for PMS, though, so not much to go on there). No queasiness on my end. I think I would be excited if I were you! That's not exactly a normal PMS/ ovulation symptom :)


----------



## sweetspice

Tinatin said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Your funny...But hey, it's not those-at all, right? Team 2012 :hugs:
> I was queasy this morning, now I am starving lol.
> 
> Of couuuuuurse not. Yes, Team 2012 for the win! :hugs:
> 
> I'm pretty much always starving. I think I have quintupled my normal calorie intake (which is also usual for PMS, though, so not much to go on there). No queasiness on my end. I think I would be excited if I were you! That's not exactly a normal PMS/ ovulation symptom :)Click to expand...

I took a walk today because I had trouble going back to sleep and I smelled this fish restaurant a mile away and it smelled so awful. I don't eat seafood, but still.


----------



## radiomuse210

I woke up today and (tmi sorry!) felt cm oozing out of me. I was in the middle of taking the dog out so I had to wait until I could get to the bathroom. And there in my undies was white dried cm. Could this just be my period gearing up? On average, I've had lots more cm this cycle than usual but that doesn't necessarily mean I'm pg. Bbs still sore today! After my shower I was trying to warm the nipples up so they wouldn't be so erect and I could check out color, bumps, all that crazy stuff I don't need to be obsessing over. And it was IMPOSSIBLE! Nipples stayed at attention and areola scrunched up. And last night I had a restless sleep with crazy dreams all night. Usually I'm a rock and don't remember anything. 

Are you in there little bean? Or is it the witch in disguise?


----------



## sweetspice

radiomuse210 said:


> I woke up today and (tmi sorry!) felt cm oozing out of me. I was in the middle of taking the dog out so I had to wait until I could get to the bathroom. And there in my undies was white dried cm. Could this just be my period gearing up? On average, I've had lots more cm this cycle than usual but that doesn't necessarily mean I'm pg. Bbs still sore today! After my shower I was trying to warm the nipples up so they wouldn't be so erect and I could check out color, bumps, all that crazy stuff I don't need to be obsessing over. And it was IMPOSSIBLE! Nipples stayed at attention and areola scrunched up. And last night I had a restless sleep with crazy dreams all night. Usually I'm a rock and don't remember anything.
> 
> Are you in there little bean? Or is it the witch in disguise?

I check my boobs every day too lol. I swear they look a little bigger? I had lots of cm last month and I wasn't pregnant and vivid dreams. Our bodies are weirdddddd..... lol When is af due?


----------



## rrecio1440

Lovebotlass17 said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> Ok , ladies I know I said I wasnt going to spot pick on my symptoms anymore BUT I couldn't help but spot this one and I know it wasn't in my head because that crap HURT lol!!! But I was having like a pinching shocking tingling sensation in my nipples.. I was like AHHH WTH lol, I've never felt my nips do that before YIKES :haha: A bit of itchy nipples too :shrug: Has anyone gotten this feeling too..?! SHARE PLEASE!! Ughh I hope its a good sign, because I've been having some cramping and I really hope its not :af:!!! PLEASE PLEASE DONT COME YOU DAMN WITCH lol!!!
> 
> A couple of days ago while sitting in bed, my nipples did the same. I was just chilling, and then they just felt tingly, and burning. It was pretty cool lol, and it happened with my last pregnancy. So I hope it's a great sign, mama!!Click to expand...



LMAO you thought it was cool!! :haha: I know girl I could help but laugh cause every time I would get that shock I would grab my bb cause it hurt but at the same time was amusing because I've never felt that in my bbs LOL!!! It was like at the very tip of my nipple though which felt even more uncomfortable to me.. Well those cramp that felt like AF went away the next day like I never even had them..?? Hmmm.... I dont know but the witch better not be pulling a creeper on me, she needs to STAY AWAY for at least 9mos :blush: haha!!

Oh and your OPK test does look positive?! It is weird because YOU know you've already ovulated so WTH would you be getting a (+), right! Maybe it is cause your pregnant.. what kinda pg test are you using (brand wise)? If their cheapies try and go buy an expensive brand for tomorrow!! Cause the brands you may have could be defective and its preventing the (+) to show.. I am crossing my eyes finger and toes for you girl.. GET THAT :bfp:!!!

:hugs::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## rrecio1440

Momto3and... said:


> Any updates this morning???
> 
> I broke down and tested this am.... :bfn:. I am really bummed and feel like I might be out this month. Tell me its too early! :)


Dont feel bad girl!! I caved in on what I thought was my 10DPO but I was really 9DPO. So YES.. it is still to early, if your feeling like I did all disappointed and feeling like DAMN IT IS WHAT IT IS, I GUESS IM NOT... Don't worry just now hold out till you are really due to test!! You wont want to get another BFN from testing to early again, I know I dont so thats why Im like UH UH definetly waiting to test till Im suppose to now!! lol.. I hope I comforted you as much as I could, there's still hope dont worry because every women's body is different and you just never know the outcome :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Momto3and...

:bfp:


rrecio1440 said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> Any updates this morning???
> 
> I broke down and tested this am.... :bfn:. I am really bummed and feel like I might be out this month. Tell me its too early! :)
> 
> 
> Dont feel bad girl!! I caved in on what I thought was my 10DPO but I was really 9DPO. So YES.. it is still to early, if your feeling like I did all disappointed and feeling like DAMN IT IS WHAT IT IS, I GUESS IM NOT... Don't worry just now hold out till you are really due to test!! You wont want to get another BFN from testing to early again, I know I dont so thats why Im like UH UH definetly waiting to test till Im suppose to now!! lol.. I hope I comforted you as much as I could, there's still hope dont worry because every women's body is different and you just never know the outcome :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks!

So when are you planning on testing? How many dpo will you be?

AF isnt due until the 18th or 19th for me. I had a small break out on my face today, which is pretty typical before AF, but if implantation didn't happen until yesterday or today then I would still have those AF symptoms I guess.

Just dissapointed. I shouldn't be, as this is our first month TTC, and I have 3 beautiful little boys that I got pregnant with first month TTC. BUT after you start ttc, it just feels like your whole world is revolving around waiting for that :bfp:.

I am just ready to know!! UGH!


----------



## rrecio1440

Momto3and... said:


> :bfp:
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> Any updates this morning???
> 
> I broke down and tested this am.... :bfn:. I am really bummed and feel like I might be out this month. Tell me its too early! :)
> 
> 
> Dont feel bad girl!! I caved in on what I thought was my 10DPO but I was really 9DPO. So YES.. it is still to early, if your feeling like I did all disappointed and feeling like DAMN IT IS WHAT IT IS, I GUESS IM NOT... Don't worry just now hold out till you are really due to test!! You wont want to get another BFN from testing to early again, I know I dont so thats why Im like UH UH definetly waiting to test till Im suppose to now!! lol.. I hope I comforted you as much as I could, there's still hope dont worry because every women's body is different and you just never know the outcome :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> So when are you planning on testing? How many dpo will you be?
> 
> AF isnt due until the 18th or 19th for me. I had a small break out on my face today, which is pretty typical before AF, but if implantation didn't happen until yesterday or today then I would still have those AF symptoms I guess.
> 
> Just dissapointed. I shouldn't be, as this is our first month TTC, and I have 3 beautiful little boys that I got pregnant with first month TTC. BUT after you start ttc, it just feels like your whole world is revolving around waiting for that :bfp:.
> 
> I am just ready to know!! UGH!Click to expand...


I know exactly what you mean!! We have 2 beautiful girls and this is our first month TTC as well :) My AF is due for the 18th too, I was planning on waiting to test till the 20 but I think Im going to test on the 18/19 if my AF hasnt shown which then ill be 16DPO on the 18 and 17DPO on the 19. I think that should well off be a good time to test :thumbup:


----------



## Srbn7

Hello, I wasn't ttc but I'm wondering if I possibly could be pregnant, if I am then I am 4-7dpo, symptoms I have are:
Mild cramps lower stomach
Lower back ache
Wind
Weeing alot
Achy bbs
A kind of cold but lasted only 2 days
Feeling bloated 
Hungry alot but feel sick to eat and bloating
Some white cm
Headaches and tiredness
And obviously no bump but already feels uncomfortable to sleep on my front 
My af isn't for another 11 days but I've never experienced symptoms like this together before. 
Any advice and thoughts would be greatly appreciated 

xXx


----------



## rrecio1440

Srbn7 said:


> Hello, I wasn't ttc but I'm wondering if I possibly could be pregnant, if I am then I am 4-7dpo, symptoms I have are:
> Mild cramps lower stomach
> Lower back ache
> Wind
> Weeing alot
> Achy bbs
> A kind of cold but lasted only 2 days
> Feeling bloated
> Hungry alot but feel sick to eat and bloating
> Some white cm
> Headaches and tiredness
> And obviously no bump but already feels uncomfortable to sleep on my front
> My af isn't for another 11 days but I've never experienced symptoms like this together before.
> Any advice and thoughts would be greatly appreciated
> 
> xXx

Sounds like you possibly could be pregnant the best thing to do is join us in on the 2ww!!! And of course if you have any questions concerns feel free to ask, maybe some of us can relate or answer to it... our group is open to EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING :flower: Welcome to our group :hugs:


----------



## rrecio1440

*Welcome all new comers to the group!!!* I hope you have all enjoyed the group and all the wonderful ladies in it :hugs: We are a pretty tight group and share all that we can with each other, feel free to discuss ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING in this group!! TMI is note even an issue we discuss it ALL here ladies :flower:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sweetspice

Srbn7-Last month I had ALOTTTT of cm and these crazy, extremely vivid dreams, apparently those are 2 signs and I wasn't...this month it's...
Af ended Jan 5th...since it ended....
Dull-achy cramps(every day)
Tired-slept 12 hrs the other day-going to bed earlier when I'm a night owl
Queasy on a few occasions and queasy when I woke this morning
Tummy bloated
Today noticed face looks a little bloated
Boobs hurt and they hurt more and more everyday
Smelled a fish restuarant a mile away and it smelled so awful
Headaches
More thirsty
Just made cookies from the oven, which I love and they are sitting next to me and all the sudden, they smell spoiled and sour, ewwww(removing them from my presence right now) 
But the only true sign is a pos test lol...


----------



## JessikaKnupp

Hey ladies! I'm so glad I came across this forum! Absolutely amazing support group!

So here's my story so far....

I have regular cycles 31 days. I had a normal heavy 6 day period 11/25/11. Then all throughout Dec I had symptoms but was disappointed on 12/25/2011 when I noticed light pink spotting. (I NEVER LIGHTLY SPOT) Now this period only lasted 3 days. The first day light spotting heavy for the next day and a half then it went back to bright light pink spotting on the 3rd day and just seemed to disappear. Weird!

Soooo...my husband and I started ttc the day my period disappeared on 12/28/2011 and have been to this day. And now I am 4 dpo...

I have had an elevated temp for about 2 weeks now with it spiking at about 1 dpo. I'm sleeping sixteen hours at a time! Random waves of nausea and mild headaches. On ovulation day I had a strong sharp pain in my left side that nearly made me jump off the couch! Ow! My breasts look a bit fuller as well. Also I'm soooooo thirsty especially at night. And last thing ive had flu like symptoms for about 5 days now with cough/congestion/stuffy&funny nose.

AND SO EXHAUSTED!

If any of you wonderful ladies had any insight I would greatly appreciate since this would be my 1st!!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Good morning, ladies!

So AF came. And I'm not sad! I'm actually pretty darned relieved because that is amazing that my body ovulated after the ectopic surgery and I found that my luteal phase is 14 days long! I'm pretty happy right now, since I thought I would have to go to my doctor to kick start AF. yeah, I get pretty dramatic lol. I want to thank you all for helping me get through this TWW. I'm glad that I have met you all. I'm also glad that I didn't get pregnant right after the surgery to remove the EP so I can start fresh. Getting AF means my body is bouncing right back! I can even start taking my temps vaginally this time and take Fertility Blend for women. 

Good luck to you all! Love you ladies! You've been the best! :hugs:


----------



## sweetspice

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> So AF came. And I'm not sad! I'm actually pretty darned relieved because that is amazing that my body ovulated after the ectopic surgery and I found that my luteal phase is 14 days long! I'm pretty happy right now, since I thought I would have to go to my doctor to kick start AF. yeah, I get pretty dramatic lol. I want to thank you all for helping me get through this TWW. I'm glad that I have met you all. I'm also glad that I didn't get pregnant right after the surgery to remove the EP so I can start fresh. Getting AF means my body is bouncing right back! I can even start taking my temps vaginally this time and take Fertility Blend for women.
> 
> Good luck to you all! Love you ladies! You've been the best! :hugs:

I love your positive energy. I can't wait to hear how next month is for you-I have a really good feeling:happydance:


----------



## sweetspice

Morning ladies,

So, I usually go to sleep around 2-3. Last night, fell asleep before midnight and I just woke up and feel exhausted. Feel a little queasy(but hungry with it?). Feel a little crampy, that dull ache type. Anyway, so glad I found you guys. There's so much support and love here.


----------



## gemmy

Good luck ladies!! Lovebotlass - here is to next month :O) :dust:


----------



## rrecio1440

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> So AF came. And I'm not sad! I'm actually pretty darned relieved because that is amazing that my body ovulated after the ectopic surgery and I found that my luteal phase is 14 days long! I'm pretty happy right now, since I thought I would have to go to my doctor to kick start AF. yeah, I get pretty dramatic lol. I want to thank you all for helping me get through this TWW. I'm glad that I have met you all. I'm also glad that I didn't get pregnant right after the surgery to remove the EP so I can start fresh. Getting AF means my body is bouncing right back! I can even start taking my temps vaginally this time and take Fertility Blend for women.
> 
> Good luck to you all! Love you ladies! You've been the best! :hugs:

That's absolutely correct girl!! Your body is letting you know its gearing up to get you pregnant when you are ready to try again!! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:




sweetspice said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> So, I usually go to sleep around 2-3. Last night, fell asleep before midnight and I just woke up and feel exhausted. Feel a little queasy(but hungry with it?). Feel a little crampy, that dull ache type. Anyway, so glad I found you guys. There's so much support and love here.


Your symptoms sound sorta like mine did last night too!! I made myself go to bed to just hurry up and get to today lol! Im glad you found us too, we are all in this beautiful journey no matter what the results are ladies :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sweetspice

sweetspice said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> So, I usually go to sleep around 2-3. Last night, fell asleep before midnight and I just woke up and feel exhausted. Feel a little queasy(but hungry with it?). Feel a little crampy, that dull ache type. Anyway, so glad I found you guys. There's so much support and love here.


Your symptoms sound sorta like mine did last night too!! I made myself go to bed to just hurry up and get to today lol! Im glad you found us too, we are all in this beautiful journey no matter what the results are ladies :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:[/QUOTE]


Awe, it is a beautiful journey we are going through together, such sweet words...hugs to you:hugs:


----------



## Tamara1021

:kiss: 
well I was reading your stories and I have never joined a group really :shy: and thought it could help with this crazy waiting and symptom analyzing period of time..:nope: LOL...
Well i am a little scared because i am 38 years old tic my 1st...i had a leap procedure ten years ago and they took out a bunch of cells making what one doctor called a "short cervix"..my new doctor did not say any concerns but if I am not preggers this month I gotta go back in...she said come back after 4 months...
well symptoms come and go and i have tried not to over analyze...
:plane:here is the lowdown:

Drank green tea up to ovulation :coffee:
took OPK smileys and NEVER got a positive :bfp: --although I have gotten positives every month previously--but I think I switched the monitor (old and new..IDK)
we still BD a bunch in anticipation of my ovulation day predicted to be Friday (13th)...but a temp rise and Fert Friend chart say Ovulation occurred on Wed the 11th...so that would make me 5 dpo..so basically I'm in a state of confusion..not sure when FOR SURE i ovulated on Wedneday..but keeping positive nonetheless...plus i would prefer Wed to be the day due to the days we BD (DH was too tired to BD afterwards
Symptoms--sore boobs and heavy feeling since ovulation
cramping feeling (ovulation pains) on Tuesday/Wednesday
Super tired 4 dpo, hungry
today same..tugging feeling on right side
temps still up...wishing i knew for sure if i ovulated that day...the worst thing is I had a cold since the Friday before so I have no clue if my temps are messed up
Guess time will tell! thanks so much for your input and thoughts:dishes:


----------



## radiomuse210

Just tryin to catch up on everybody and I forgot who asked but I'm due for AF Friday. I'm having some cm today - white and sticky. Also over the weekend my cp was low and I thought I was out but today it's super high. I need to stop reading so much in cp though. 
 Boobs still sore on the sides when I press - not even pressing hard to make them hurt y'know. It's very strange and if I do get AF I might have to look into it if they continue to hurt like this when just pressing or squeezing. It can make BDing kinda uncomfortable! I'm 10 dpo today. Im just trying to assume I'm not pg and if it happens be pleasantly surprised but it's so hard!


----------



## Tinatin

sweetspice said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, ladies!
> 
> So AF came. And I'm not sad! I'm actually pretty darned relieved because that is amazing that my body ovulated after the ectopic surgery and I found that my luteal phase is 14 days long! I'm pretty happy right now, since I thought I would have to go to my doctor to kick start AF. yeah, I get pretty dramatic lol. I want to thank you all for helping me get through this TWW. I'm glad that I have met you all. I'm also glad that I didn't get pregnant right after the surgery to remove the EP so I can start fresh. Getting AF means my body is bouncing right back! I can even start taking my temps vaginally this time and take Fertility Blend for women.
> 
> Good luck to you all! Love you ladies! You've been the best! :hugs:
> 
> I love your positive energy. I can't wait to hear how next month is for you-I have a really good feeling:happydance:Click to expand...


I totally agree! Lovebotlass, you are an amazing cheery joy to be around, and you've made the tww so fun. FX for you times a million :hugs:


----------



## Tinatin

16 DPO and now totally unable to get PMS and baby symptoms straight in my head. I had some light spotting yesterday, but no AF yet. The sides of my bbs are sore, and the cramps seem to have gone away :ninja::fool::ninja:

I think I'm just ready for this hilariousness to be done with one way or another! I need a day off haha. And a bottle of wine :wine:


----------



## rrecio1440

*Ladies.. LADies.. LADIES OMGNESS* I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:

The top test is from this morning with FMU and the Clearblue was just a few minutes ago to CONFIRM!!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-16 12.50.53.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 113


----------



## Momto3and...

rrecio1440 said:


> *Ladies.. LADies.. LADIES OMGNESS* I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> The top test is from this morning with FMU and the Clearblue was just a few minutes ago to CONFIRM!!!


CONGRATS!!! How awesome is that!!!!!!!!

Did you test before today?

I am tempted to test againt tomorrow. I tested with FMU this am, and I didn't see anything. But, yours is so faint, so maybe it isn't very sensitive. Looks like I need to try Clearblue!!

Yay!!!!


----------



## JessikaKnupp

Congratulations rrecio1440 on the BFP!!
That makes the 2nd BFP on here I believe!
Wishing you the best!
:hugs:


----------



## rrecio1440

Momto3and... said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> *Ladies.. LADies.. LADIES OMGNESS* I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> The top test is from this morning with FMU and the Clearblue was just a few minutes ago to CONFIRM!!!
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!! How awesome is that!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you test before today?
> 
> I am tempted to test againt tomorrow. I tested with FMU this am, and I didn't see anything. But, yours is so faint, so maybe it isn't very sensitive. Looks like I need to try Clearblue!!
> 
> Yay!!!!Click to expand...

I tested at 9-10 DPO (-), yesterday 13DPO (very very very faint +), this morning at 14DPO with FMU (very faint +, confirmed with digi)!!


----------



## JessikaKnupp

So today I'm @ 5 dpo!
I'm so tired and so hungry!
Also still got a runny/stuffy nose which is so annoying!
Little achy in my lower back on the left side and my body is warm to the touch!

I am praying we get our BFP this time!


----------



## JessikaKnupp

jessikaknupp said:


> so today i'm @ 5 dpo!
> I'm so tired and so hungry!
> Also still got a runny/stuffy nose which is so annoying!
> Little achy in my lower back on the left side and my body is warm to the touch!
> 
> I am praying we get our bfp this time!


and i have already pee'd 3 times in an hour! Wth?!


----------



## radiomuse210

rrecio1440 said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> *Ladies.. LADies.. LADIES OMGNESS* I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> The top test is from this morning with FMU and the Clearblue was just a few minutes ago to CONFIRM!!!
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!! How awesome is that!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you test before today?
> 
> I am tempted to test againt tomorrow. I tested with FMU this am, and I didn't see anything. But, yours is so faint, so maybe it isn't very sensitive. Looks like I need to try Clearblue!!
> 
> Yay!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 9-10 DPO (-), yesterday 13DPO (very very very faint +), this morning at 14DPO with FMU (very faint +, confirmed with digi)!!Click to expand...

WOW!!!! Congrats! Maybe a recap of your symptoms? I'm 10 dpo today and trying to hold out a couple more days! I dropped my phone in my car and to squeeze under my seat to reach it and just my bbs pressing against the floor hurt!!


----------



## moultonwlm

CONGRATS rrecio1440!!!! Such great news! Could you recap symtoms for us?...so helpful! I'm DPO 10 today and trying to wait at least 2-3 days to resume testing.


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> *Ladies.. LADies.. LADIES OMGNESS* I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> The top test is from this morning with FMU and the Clearblue was just a few minutes ago to CONFIRM!!!

A MILLION times congratulations for you!!! I'm so happy to hear (and so happy we don't have to be committed now). Happy and healthy 9 months. Big love :)


----------



## radiomuse210

moultonwlm said:


> CONGRATS rrecio1440!!!! Such great news! Could you recap symtoms for us?...so helpful! I'm DPO 10 today and trying to wait at least 2-3 days to resume testing.

I'm in the exact same boat. :) let me know what day you decide to test and I'll test with you!


----------



## sweetspice

radiomuse210 said:


> moultonwlm said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS rrecio1440!!!! Such great news! Could you recap symtoms for us?...so helpful! I'm DPO 10 today and trying to wait at least 2-3 days to resume testing.
> 
> I'm in the exact same boat. :) let me know what day you decide to test and I'll test with you!Click to expand...

Here's a maybe symptom:My husband had a few beers tonight and he spilled one.(house is 2500 sq ft and it was on the far end of the house) I just walked in from walking my dog and I could smell it....


----------



## rrecio1440

HERE'S THE RECAP FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ASKED.. ITS LONG BUT ITS EVERY LITTLE BIT DOWN TO THE DETAILS, THAT I WENT THROUGH :thumbup:

*Dec.29-* -OPK (1p & 10p)/CM increase/Thick & Wet
*Dec.30- *-OPK (1p & 10p)/CM increase/Thick & Wet (TMI- But CM has increased so much it feels like Im urinateing on myself at times )
*Dec.31-* +OPK @ 4p/CM still increased
*Jan.1-* BD in the afternoon
*Jan.2-* BD really early in the am/Cramping started (believe my OV day)
*1DPO-* Cramping/Bloating/lower back pains/Dry CM
*2DPO-* Cramping/Bloating/lower back pains/Exhausted/ Dry CM
*3DPO-* Cramping/Bloating/lower back pains/Exhausted/Dizzy spells/CM little moist
*4DPO-* Cramping/Bloating/lower back pains/More energy than yesterday/CM seems to have gone back to regular cycle CM
*5DPO-* Less cramping (noticed a sharp pinch for a minute on my left side, then it was gone)/Still excessive lower back pain/mild head ache/Bloated stomach (uterus area)/A little gassy/CM is regular/Agitated with the littlest things/Tired. NIGHT UPDATE>>> So I kept getting that pinching pain, kinda towards my left side but definetly in the lower pelvic area. Im wondering could this be implantation? I HOPE I havent really had any cramping anymore just those out of nowhere pinches. Haven't felt them since earlier but they lasted for only awhile and would come and go! Definetly bloated I put on some jeans to go outside an shovel some snow and they were fitting snug, usually doesnt happen to me. Im petitie so I notice right away when I gain weight or am getting ready to start AF (cause all my jeans fit uncomfortably snug).. and AF isnt due for another 2w! I only get bloated too when I get AF. I started testing my temperatures last night as well. Last night it was 99.1, this morning it was 97.7 and tonights was 98.8 so it went up down up lol!! Is that normal? Have my lower back aches, their dull but their there. Tention in my back, in desperate need of a back rub lol!! Slight head ache and Moodiness. Oh also I did get really emotional earlier after I came back in from shoveling the snow I never cry from shoveling snow thats a first LOL!! I miss my Hubs but not so much to cry all like "WOAW IS ME" 
*6DPO-* Out of nowhere I smell the stench of a sour pickle/Emotional/Still bloated/Back pains/Cramps are on and off, but not bad/Hot flashes on and off at times/CM is light/Very mild head aches/Super exhausted but caught my second wind after I ate a little something/Had a gaging reflex out of nowhere/My temp went up higher (99.4) tonight?/Hips feel a bit sore/BBs feel swollen (My BBs never get swollen or tender before, during or after AF)/My urine has a sweet smell and I can especially smell it on my panty liners? 
*7DPO-* Exhausted/Moody/Temp was at (98.4)/I had a dizzy spell/No cramping so far today/Bloating/Lower back pains/BBs look FAB, yes still swollen (lol)/
*8DPO-* Little sour stomach from last nights hotdogs BLAHHH (lol)/Sore lower back/ As for temps, last night it was (98.8) and this morning it went down to (98.4)/I had a weird metal taste in my mouth after I licked my lips when I woke up this morning too, not to sound like I eat or put pennies in my mouth on a regular basis cause I sure don't (lol) but it tasted like that, a penny. After I brushed my teeth the taste of course was no longer there?/ Bleeding gums, I noticed blood in my tooth paste after I spit?/No cramps, I really dont get them anymore but when I do their only on my left side where I had first felt those sudden but quick pinching pains/CM is moist and thick,chunky at times.
*9DPO-* Extremely exhausted/Hungrier than usual/My temp this morning was (98.3) went down from last nights which was at (99.4)? (My temps seem to only go up really high at night)/Hot flashes through out the day (Im actually having one right now, lol)/My CM is moist, white and thick/Super emotional/I haven't really been cramping still but when I do their only on my left side.. Its kinda more like a pinching sensation though, like I tend to feel it more too if Im trying to stretch or move because I feel one coming on/Lower back pains/Moods are up and down.
*10DPO-* Dizzy spells all day today on and off/Emotional and moody/Ive had pinching pains on my left side on and off all day too as well as a sour stomach/Bloated/CM is moist, white and thick/Hot flashes through out the day/Frequent urination/A bit of a head ache, that could just be from all the dizzy spell irritation though.
*11DPO-* Got really nauseous/Head aching/A sour stomach/Woke up with an attitude, just felt so bitchy?? (lol)/Vivid dream last night too it was really weird!
*12/13/14DPO-* Cramping (like AF is coming)/Bloating(swollen pelvis)/BBs get like a shocking tingling sensation right at the tip of the nipple, also a bit itchy/Lower Back pains/Frequent urination/Exhausted/Moody/Emotional/Increase appetite/CM increased, moist/Dizzy spells/Head aches/Vision blurry/Sour stomach/Gassy/Constipated/Dry mouth (increase in water).


**TESTED ON 9DPO (-)
**TESTED ON 13DPO (VERY VERY FAINT +)
**TESTED TWICE ON 14DPO (RECEIVED + WITH CLEAR BLUE DIGI) :cloud9:


----------



## radiomuse210

My poor aching boobies!! Tonight has been max bb pain. Breasts usually get tender around AF but honest to god I have never experienced this level or soreness. It's been all the time now, not even just pressing. Nipples are sensitive to the point of painful. I'm really trying to wait til day 12 but geez I wanna know what's up either way!! 

Sorry, just venting about boobies. No one else understands!


----------



## sweetspice

radiomuse210 said:


> My poor aching boobies!! Tonight has been max bb pain. Breasts usually get tender around AF but honest to god I have never experienced this level or soreness. It's been all the time now, not even just pressing. Nipples are sensitive to the point of painful. I'm really trying to wait til day 12 but geez I wanna know what's up either way!!
> 
> Sorry, just venting about boobies. No one else understands!

Sounds pretty promising to me! :happydance:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

SUPER dry mouth!
And the girls look ENORMOUS!
They hurt a little underneath too!


FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## gemmy

Reccio - I have just seen your fantastic news!!!! *Congratulations!!!* That is brilliant!! So happy for you, it is great to see there is a happy ending. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## gemmy

Ladies still in - :dust: and good luck to you - hope for more bfps!!!!!


----------



## moultonwlm

radiomuse210 said:


> moultonwlm said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS rrecio1440!!!! Such great news! Could you recap symtoms for us?...so helpful! I'm DPO 10 today and trying to wait at least 2-3 days to resume testing.
> 
> I'm in the exact same boat. :) let me know what day you decide to test and I'll test with you!Click to expand...

I'm still holding. I travel tomorrow and hubby travels Thurs so I am kinda forced to wait till Fri a.m. and its ON!! I prefer hubby to be around and scrutinize the hell out of the stick with me, so enjoyable [NOT], unless its crystal clear BFP of course :haha:

I also have historic swollen bbs!!! They do always enlarge before period but they seem to mean business this time! Hurts on the sides just moving my arms... They are seriously a whole cup size bigger, if not 2. This did happen once a few months back with another fake our...grrrrr.:growlmad:

Will post my test result on Friday - good or bad. Best of luck to you and all others!!!:thumbup:


----------



## moultonwlm

rrecio1440 said:


> HERE'S THE RECAP FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ASKED.. ITS LONG BUT ITS EVERY LITTLE BIT DOWN TO THE DETAILS, THAT I WENT THROUGH :thumbup:
> :cloud9:

rrecio1440 thanks so much for the detail and holy symptoms!! I've had many the same related to bloating, cramps, headaches, swollen bbs, and stomach issues but nothing on taste, bleeding gums or specifically nip area hurting. So we'll have to wait and see....

Congrats again to you and your family! Take care!


----------



## Srbn7

rrecio1440 Congratulations on your news!!!xXx


----------



## Srbn7

Hey ladies, just an update on my changing symptoms.
Think I'm aprox 9 dpo my af is due on 25th, on top of my previous symptoms*
I have been finding smells of food I normally enjoy, such as bacon, make me feel sick! And my dinner 2nite even though I was hungry was a real struggle to eat,*
I'm wanting to eat alot more fruit and orange juice I can't get enough of.*
I also had some small red spot in my cm ( hoping they are implantation).*
My bbs are even more sore too*
just want this next week to hurry up to take a test! Hope your all well! Xxx


----------



## radiomuse210

moultonwlm said:


> radiomuse210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moultonwlm said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS rrecio1440!!!! Such great news! Could you recap symtoms for us?...so helpful! I'm DPO 10 today and trying to wait at least 2-3 days to resume testing.
> 
> I'm in the exact same boat. :) let me know what day you decide to test and I'll test with you!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still holding. I travel tomorrow and hubby travels Thurs so I am kinda forced to wait till Fri a.m. and its ON!! I prefer hubby to be around and scrutinize the hell out of the stick with me, so enjoyable [NOT], unless its crystal clear BFP of course :haha:
> 
> I also have historic swollen bbs!!! They do always enlarge before period but they seem to mean business this time! Hurts on the sides just moving my arms... They are seriously a whole cup size bigger, if not 2. This did happen once a few months back with another fake our...grrrrr.:growlmad:
> 
> Will post my test result on Friday - good or bad. Best of luck to you and all others!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...


My bbs hurt on the sides too! Not as bad as last night, but like I said I have never had them be sore this much on that spot!

I'm really trying to wait til Friday which is my AF day and I almost caved this morning ha. I got this weird taste in my mouth, kinda metalish but more like bloodish if that makes any sense. Just for a few seconds though but I was ready to whip that stick out... I had already peed though and I wanna do FMU. Plus it's only 11 dpo. Getting closer though! Maybe tomorrow morning with a cheapie.


----------



## sweetspice

This sounds weird, but my pee last night was bubbly and a little today-is that a pg sign or just nothingness? I woke up 5 times last night to pee and I've been extremely thirsty for juice....any ideas on this?


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> This sounds weird, but my pee last night was bubbly and a little today-is that a pg sign or just nothingness? I woke up 5 times last night to pee and I've been extremely thirsty for juice....any ideas on this?


 omg I have the same thing of being thirsty! I constantly want juice or something carbonated! My lips & mouth are so dry like I haven't had anything to drink in days!


----------



## sakari06

rrecio1440 said:


> *Ladies.. LADies.. LADIES OMGNESS* I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> The top test is from this morning with FMU and the Clearblue was just a few minutes ago to CONFIRM!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!
Awww, rrecio, that's one great new years present or early Valentine's!


----------



## JessikaKnupp

Okay so now I have a milky white like lotion cm and quite an abundance of it....
Things are looking good!
What do you ladies think after all my symptoms I listed before?
I just wanna test sooooo bad!


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> This sounds weird, but my pee last night was bubbly and a little today-is that a pg sign or just nothingness? I woke up 5 times last night to pee and I've been extremely thirsty for juice....any ideas on this?
> 
> 
> omg I have the same thing of being thirsty! I constantly want juice or something carbonated! My lips & mouth are so dry like I haven't had anything to drink in days!Click to expand...

I sent my poor husband to the grocery store for tons of juice and I drank half of what he bought already. Same thing, I drink and drink and still feel thirsty...no work today-we love to rent movies and have a nice dinner-we watched 3 movies and I had to pee like every 30 minutes-lol...Let me know your outcome on this new thirst thing...
I looked at myself today and my skin is so radiant and I look younger or something-is that happening with you also?


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds weird, but my pee last night was bubbly and a little today-is that a pg sign or just nothingness? I woke up 5 times last night to pee and I've been extremely thirsty for juice....any ideas on this?
> 
> 
> omg I have the same thing of being thirsty! I constantly want juice or something carbonated! My lips & mouth are so dry like I haven't had anything to drink in days!Click to expand...
> 
> I sent my poor husband to the grocery store for tons of juice and I drank half of what he bought already. Same thing, I drink and drink and still feel thirsty...no work today-we love to rent movies and have a nice dinner-we watched 3 movies and I had to pee like every 30 minutes-lol...Let me know your outcome on this new thirst thing...
> I looked at myself today and my skin is so radiant and I look younger or something-is that happening with you also?Click to expand...


Omg I know! I drank like a 2 liter of Fanta in like an hour! (I've been craving it lately) My lips are really dried out like I've been standing in cold winds all day! lol! And such bad dry mouth its so annoying! And yeah I noticed my skin just a little while ago when I was doing my makeup. It was like wow I look great and I'm never like that lol.


----------



## rrecio1440

moultonwlm said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> HERE'S THE RECAP FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ASKED.. ITS LONG BUT ITS EVERY LITTLE BIT DOWN TO THE DETAILS, THAT I WENT THROUGH :thumbup:
> :cloud9:
> 
> rrecio1440 thanks so much for the detail and holy symptoms!! I've had many the same related to bloating, cramps, headaches, swollen bbs, and stomach issues but nothing on taste, bleeding gums or specifically nip area hurting. So we'll have to wait and see....
> 
> Congrats again to you and your family! Take care!Click to expand...


Thank You!! Your symptoms sound just as promising.. I can't wait for you to get your BFP :happydance: I saw that you where going to test this Friday?.. I will be awaiting to know the news, GOOD LUCK :hugs:


----------



## rrecio1440

*sweetspice & JessikaKnupp*... Yall have been some thirsty ladies huh.. lol!! You know I got like that, always feeling parch and then of course I paid for it with going to the damn restroom every few minutes :dohh: When are yall planning to test? I cant wait for yall to find out and let us all know!! Much luck to the both of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

rrecio1440 said:


> *sweetspice & JessikaKnupp*... Yall have been some thirsty ladies huh.. lol!! You know I got like that, always feeling parch and then of course I paid for it with going to the damn restroom every few minutes :dohh: When are yall planning to test? I cant wait for yall to find out and let us all know!! Much luck to the both of you :hugs::hugs:






Haha it sounds miserable huh? Lol! I am going to hold out til a week from today on the 25th. I'm only 7dpo so that is when AF is suppose to show her ugly face but I feel very good about this so maybe she won't! I'm still so excited for you and your BFP! I'm gonna keep yall updated with symptoms and when I test!

FINGERS CROSSED FOR MY 1ST!


----------



## JessikaKnupp

*omg i just had a light pink spot on the tp! So hopeful!*


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> *omg i just had a light pink spot on the tp! So hopeful!*

Jess, that's a super duper good sign! Wahoo!


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> This sounds weird, but my pee last night was bubbly and a little today-is that a pg sign or just nothingness? I woke up 5 times last night to pee and I've been extremely thirsty for juice....any ideas on this?
> 
> 
> omg I have the same thing of being thirsty! I constantly want juice or something carbonated! My lips & mouth are so dry like I haven't had anything to drink in days!Click to expand...
> 
> I sent my poor husband to the grocery store for tons of juice and I drank half of what he bought already. Same thing, I drink and drink and still feel thirsty...no work today-we love to rent movies and have a nice dinner-we watched 3 movies and I had to pee like every 30 minutes-lol...Let me know your outcome on this new thirst thing...
> I looked at myself today and my skin is so radiant and I look younger or something-is that happening with you also?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg I know! I drank like a 2 liter of Fanta in like an hour! (I've been craving it lately) My lips are really dried out like I've been standing in cold winds all day! lol! And such bad dry mouth its so annoying! And yeah I noticed my skin just a little while ago when I was doing my makeup. It was like wow I look great and I'm never like that lol.Click to expand...

I just woke up and immediately am having-what else-juice! lol...


----------



## sweetspice

Ok ladies. I was going to post the latest "sign" last night, but was too tired. Thing is, I went dry for a few days(but today noticed I am getting "wetter")Kinda embarrasing, but I was doing a cm check last night and well, did the finger test. It felt super swollen "in there"...anyway ladies, what do you all think?


----------



## radiomuse210

I took a hpt this morning at 12 dpo and BFN. :-( I know I still have time but I think I'm out. But if I am, I might have my poor bbs checked out if they stay sore after AF. She hasn't come yet so I guess until she does there is still hope.


----------



## sweetspice

radiomuse210 said:


> I took a hpt this morning at 12 dpo and BFN. :-( I know I still have time but I think I'm out. But if I am, I might have my poor bbs checked out if they stay sore after AF. She hasn't come yet so I guess until she does there is still hope.

You never know. I've heard of ladies testing a bfp months later. I'm rooting for you, if you still have time, don't give up hope yet. Any more "signs"?


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> *sweetspice & JessikaKnupp*... Yall have been some thirsty ladies huh.. lol!! You know I got like that, always feeling parch and then of course I paid for it with going to the damn restroom every few minutes :dohh: When are yall planning to test? I cant wait for yall to find out and let us all know!! Much luck to the both of you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it sounds miserable huh? Lol! I am going to hold out til a week from today on the 25th. I'm only 7dpo so that is when AF is suppose to show her ugly face but I feel very good about this so maybe she won't! I'm still so excited for you and your BFP! I'm gonna keep yall updated with symptoms and when I test!
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR MY 1ST!Click to expand...

I'm testing on the 28...the wait is awful!


----------



## radiomuse210

sweetspice said:


> radiomuse210 said:
> 
> 
> I took a hpt this morning at 12 dpo and BFN. :-( I know I still have time but I think I'm out. But if I am, I might have my poor bbs checked out if they stay sore after AF. She hasn't come yet so I guess until she does there is still hope.
> 
> You never know. I've heard of ladies testing a bfp months later. I'm rooting for you, if you still have time, don't give up hope yet. Any more "signs"?Click to expand...

I'm not sure cuz now I'm in those days when you don't know if it's period signs or pregnancy. My boobs are unusually sore in unusual areas. Had a good bit of cm this morning and subtle cramping. I checked myself in the mirror at work and I looked really flush in the cheeks. I'm just starting to plan for next cycle - gonna pick up a BBT thermometer and Preseed!


----------



## Baby4Lissie

When do I test!!??... Am on CD 26 of a 37 day cycle. Took Clomid 50mg days 5-9. Went in for CD21 progesterone level check and results were 13.6. Doc said this was great as he wanted to see it between 10-15. So... if this means I already ovulated, then why does the ovulation calculator put me at ovulating on CD 22-24??? I'm confused!!! :growlmad:Had mc last June after Clomid. DH & I are hoping and praying for a :bfp:... Baby Dust to All. :dust:


----------



## drsquid

im totally crazy symptom spotting too., last night in my dream my boobs turned completely blue (people keep talking about blue veins guess i gotta take it further). in my dream i had this sudden still moment where i thought.. wow the blue boobs nail it, im preggo. feeling fewer symptoms by day rather than more but.. in part that is likely the hcg trigger wearing off. been a smidge queasy, uncomfortably full with a small meal etc. sigh. crazymaking. have to wait til the 25th to test


----------



## Tinatin

AF is officially late as of today, but that's not unusual for me (she likes to scoot around by a couple of days just to mentally traumatize me and endanger white pants). Still :bfn:, although I have peed on quite a few things today :happydance:

I think I'm out. Everything is normal pre-AF symptoms now, so I think the rest must have been just in my head? Whee, the asylum is so much fun! Haha we will see in the next couple days which of my crazy personalities is right on this one :D


----------



## rrecio1440

Your still in it *Tinatin*!!! Until, that :witch: shows herself and hopefully she doesn't.. You could be getting a :bfp:.. I had the pre AF symptoms and look at me now.. so don't be underestimated haha!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinatin

rrecio1440 said:


> Your still in it *Tinatin*!!! Until, that :witch: shows herself and hopefully she doesn't.. You could be getting a :bfp:.. I had the pre AF symptoms and look at me now.. so don't be underestimated haha!! :hugs:

Hahaha, you're the best :hugs: The only things that are still sticking with me that I can't explain are the strange vivid dreams. I would adore a :bfp: to explain them so I don't have to check into the looney bin. I'll hang on to hope.

And one more time, I am so over-the-moon happy for you! It's amazing you got your :bfp::happydance:


----------



## rrecio1440

Thank You so much friend :hugs: I seriously couldn't have gotten through these 2w with out you and all these other wonderful ladies :flower:

Come on :bfp::bfp::bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sweetspice

Tinatin said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> Your still in it *Tinatin*!!! Until, that :witch: shows herself and hopefully she doesn't.. You could be getting a :bfp:.. I had the pre AF symptoms and look at me now.. so don't be underestimated haha!! :hugs:
> 
> Hahaha, you're the best :hugs: The only things that are still sticking with me that I can't explain are the strange vivid dreams. I would adore a :bfp: to explain them so I don't have to check into the looney bin. I'll hang on to hope.
> 
> And one more time, I am so over-the-moon happy for you! It's amazing you got your :bfp::happydance:Click to expand...

Yes, it's not over quite yet...hang in there:hugs:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> *sweetspice & JessikaKnupp*... Yall have been some thirsty ladies huh.. lol!! You know I got like that, always feeling parch and then of course I paid for it with going to the damn restroom every few minutes :dohh: When are yall planning to test? I cant wait for yall to find out and let us all know!! Much luck to the both of you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it sounds miserable huh? Lol! I am going to hold out til a week from today on the 25th. I'm only 7dpo so that is when AF is suppose to show her ugly face but I feel very good about this so maybe she won't! I'm still so excited for you and your BFP! I'm gonna keep yall updated with symptoms and when I test!
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR MY 1ST!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm testing on the 28...the wait is awful!Click to expand...


 yay we are so close together! I hope we both get our BFP! I feel okay today I actually have a little more energy...not really having symptoms but my temp is steady at 98.0 which is high for me since mine is normally like 96.4-97.2! Looking good!


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> *sweetspice & JessikaKnupp*... Yall have been some thirsty ladies huh.. lol!! You know I got like that, always feeling parch and then of course I paid for it with going to the damn restroom every few minutes :dohh: When are yall planning to test? I cant wait for yall to find out and let us all know!! Much luck to the both of you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it sounds miserable huh? Lol! I am going to hold out til a week from today on the 25th. I'm only 7dpo so that is when AF is suppose to show her ugly face but I feel very good about this so maybe she won't! I'm still so excited for you and your BFP! I'm gonna keep yall updated with symptoms and when I test!
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR MY 1ST!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm testing on the 28...the wait is awful!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yay we are so close together! I hope we both get our BFP! I feel okay today I actually have a little more energy...not really having symptoms but my temp is steady at 98.0 which is high for me since mine is normally like 96.4-97.2! Looking good!Click to expand...

That's funny because I have more energy today too! lol...


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> *sweetspice & JessikaKnupp*... Yall have been some thirsty ladies huh.. lol!! You know I got like that, always feeling parch and then of course I paid for it with going to the damn restroom every few minutes :dohh: When are yall planning to test? I cant wait for yall to find out and let us all know!! Much luck to the both of you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it sounds miserable huh? Lol! I am going to hold out til a week from today on the 25th. I'm only 7dpo so that is when AF is suppose to show her ugly face but I feel very good about this so maybe she won't! I'm still so excited for you and your BFP! I'm gonna keep yall updated with symptoms and when I test!
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR MY 1ST!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm testing on the 28...the wait is awful!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yay we are so close together! I hope we both get our BFP! I feel okay today I actually have a little more energy...not really having symptoms but my temp is steady at 98.0 which is high for me since mine is normally like 96.4-97.2! Looking good!Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny because I have more energy today too! lol...Click to expand...


Haha too funny! Now I'll be amazed we don't have BFPs! I have had more dry cm today too. Not so much of an abundance like yesterday!


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> *sweetspice & JessikaKnupp*... Yall have been some thirsty ladies huh.. lol!! You know I got like that, always feeling parch and then of course I paid for it with going to the damn restroom every few minutes :dohh: When are yall planning to test? I cant wait for yall to find out and let us all know!! Much luck to the both of you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it sounds miserable huh? Lol! I am going to hold out til a week from today on the 25th. I'm only 7dpo so that is when AF is suppose to show her ugly face but I feel very good about this so maybe she won't! I'm still so excited for you and your BFP! I'm gonna keep yall updated with symptoms and when I test!
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR MY 1ST!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm testing on the 28...the wait is awful!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yay we are so close together! I hope we both get our BFP! I feel okay today I actually have a little more energy...not really having symptoms but my temp is steady at 98.0 which is high for me since mine is normally like 96.4-97.2! Looking good!Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny because I have more energy today too! lol...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha too funny! Now I'll be amazed we don't have BFPs! I have had more dry cm today too. Not so much of an abundance like yesterday!Click to expand...

I looked again and could see white "in there"(yeah that a be 3x I've checked today-obsessed am I? lol) I posted this before, but inside her, she is superrrrr swollen...like it's hard to tell anything because of the swelling. I've read in pregnancy blood makes her swell. I hope that's what it is because I can say, I have never noticed that before. I can't wait to hear your results!~ lol... I almost feel like testing early on your day...hehe


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> *sweetspice & JessikaKnupp*... Yall have been some thirsty ladies huh.. lol!! You know I got like that, always feeling parch and then of course I paid for it with going to the damn restroom every few minutes :dohh: When are yall planning to test? I cant wait for yall to find out and let us all know!! Much luck to the both of you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it sounds miserable huh? Lol! I am going to hold out til a week from today on the 25th. I'm only 7dpo so that is when AF is suppose to show her ugly face but I feel very good about this so maybe she won't! I'm still so excited for you and your BFP! I'm gonna keep yall updated with symptoms and when I test!
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR MY 1ST!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm testing on the 28...the wait is awful!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yay we are so close together! I hope we both get our BFP! I feel okay today I actually have a little more energy...not really having symptoms but my temp is steady at 98.0 which is high for me since mine is normally like 96.4-97.2! Looking good!Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny because I have more energy today too! lol...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha too funny! Now I'll be amazed we don't have BFPs! I have had more dry cm today too. Not so much of an abundance like yesterday!Click to expand...
> 
> I looked again and could see white "in there"(yeah that a be 3x I've checked today-obsessed am I? lol) I posted this before, but inside her, she is superrrrr swollen...like it's hard to tell anything because of the swelling. I've read in pregnancy blood makes her swell. I hope that's what it is because I can say, I have never noticed that before. I can't wait to hear your results!~ lol... I almost feel like testing early on your day...heheClick to expand...


Yeah we should both test then! Yay! 7 days to go before testing! I'm a little swollen things are a lil more cramped lol! But the biggest change id the dry cm and I just got RIDICULOUSLY sleep all the sudden! Nap time! :D


----------



## JessikaKnupp

OMG! I just went to the restroom (peeing like crazy)and there was a dark red spot on the toilet paper! It was the size of a pin point! If I had not have looked I would have NEVER noticed it!


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> OMG! I just went to the restroom (peeing like crazy)and there was a dark red spot on the toilet paper! It was the size of a pin point! If I had not have looked I would have NEVER noticed it!

That's crazy...that small? Think it's implanation?


----------



## rrecio1440

sweetspice said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I just went to the restroom (peeing like crazy)and there was a dark red spot on the toilet paper! It was the size of a pin point! If I had not have looked I would have NEVER noticed it!
> 
> That's crazy...that small? Think it's implanation?Click to expand...

It sounds like implantation to me :happydance: 
:dust:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

rrecio1440 said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I just went to the restroom (peeing like crazy)and there was a dark red spot on the toilet paper! It was the size of a pin point! If I had not have looked I would have NEVER noticed it!
> 
> That's crazy...that small? Think it's implanation?Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like implantation to me :happydance:
> :dust:Click to expand...

my first thought was implantation bleeding too! oh i so pray that it is!


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I just went to the restroom (peeing like crazy)and there was a dark red spot on the toilet paper! It was the size of a pin point! If I had not have looked I would have NEVER noticed it!
> 
> That's crazy...that small? Think it's implanation?Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like implantation to me :happydance:
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> my first thought was implantation bleeding too! oh i so pray that it is!Click to expand...

I'm rooting for you...sounds pretty promising:happydance:


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Hey guys I'm 5/6 dpo and last night I had excruciating pain on my right side just above my hip. Lasted all night long and didnt get a wink of sleep. Has anyone else experienced anything like this??? I didnt have any opk left to test with but I had already got a + on cd12 and 13. Can you ov twice in a month?


----------



## Tinatin

JessikaKnupp said:


> OMG! I just went to the restroom (peeing like crazy)and there was a dark red spot on the toilet paper! It was the size of a pin point! If I had not have looked I would have NEVER noticed it!

That's exciting! How many DPO are you now? FX for you :happydance:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

Tinatin said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I just went to the restroom (peeing like crazy)and there was a dark red spot on the toilet paper! It was the size of a pin point! If I had not have looked I would have NEVER noticed it!
> 
> That's exciting! How many DPO are you now? FX for you :happydance:Click to expand...



I'm excited but still trying to stay calm. I am now 8 dpo & I had a few waves of nausea this morning throwing up a little as soon as I woke! I'm very hopeful! Thanks for your support I definitely need it right now! :]


----------



## gemmy

good luck ladies, still following you all, looking out for more bfp's!


----------



## rrecio1440

Crazy4Baby said:


> Hey guys I'm 5/6 dpo and last night I had excruciating pain on my right side just above my hip. Lasted all night long and didnt get a wink of sleep. Has anyone else experienced anything like this??? I didnt have any opk left to test with but I had already got a + on cd12 and 13. Can you ov twice in a month?

*Hi Crazy4Baby!!* Well if you are experiencing excruciating pain that could be a sign of a cyst.. Doctors say ovulation and implantation cramps are not suppose to be painfult all, just mild like AF cramps if you happen to get any!! Anything more painful than regular AF cramping should be brought to your doctors attention as it could result in something serious. As far as it comes to ovulating twice a month, YES it is very possible!! Many women experience this. The first time you get a sign of ovulation your body has geared up for it but just so happen to not release an egg. So in its efforts, it trys again for the second time and therefore hence the second + opk. But sometimes a womens LH surge will last for a few days, which is why in the opk tests say once you get that first positive not to test anymore after that because of coming upon a situation as to getting a second + right afterwards. So yo just never know. Hope I helped in anyway, good luck to you and hope you see your BFP soon :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## moultonwlm

radiomuse210 and tinatin what's your status, wishing BFP's your way. Tomorrow should be DPO14 or maybe DPO13. I will test in a.m., yikes!! 

Had a sharp jolting pain in right BBS yesterday, soooo weird. :wacko:
BBS reduced swelling slightly yesterday but then filled back up today
Have had on/off back pain and mild headaches (usually don't get)
Have had left side pulling, so strange....would it be from the ovary?

AND THE STRONGEST IS THAT MY TEMP SKYROCKED TODAY :happydance: higher than any prior LH phase temps and higher than the record high I had several days ago. If AF is coming tomorrow or Sat, wouldn't my temp be going down??? :shrug:

So who knows, one sec I think its AF symptoms the next prego ones, sooo confused. Also last 2 days, I've had really good energy... Wishing others all baby dust!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

okay ladies...9 dpo temp is staying elevated, woke up immediate nausea after have a sip of my drink even threw up a lil, and my husband was like wow honey your breasts are so much more full and now they hurt SO bad especially on the sides and underneath! Whoohoo!


----------



## rrecio1440

JessikaKnupp said:


> okay ladies...9 dpo temp is staying elevated, woke up immediate nausea after have a sip of my drink even threw up a lil, and my husband was like wow honey your breasts are so much more full and now they hurt SO bad especially on the sides and underneath! Whoohoo!

Sounds like its looking good and your on your way to a :bfp: !!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sweetspice

Can anyone tell me what this is? Inside her, it's all swollen, like I try to do a cm check and (tmi-sorry) I can't see much-it's more swollen than yesterday and I noticed this starting Wednesday. A friend who's like a mother to me says it's a pg sign and on the net it says it is also because of blood building up? Can anyone tell me what they think-please.....


----------



## Tinatin

moultonwlm said:


> radiomuse210 and tinatin what's your status, wishing BFP's your way. Tomorrow should be DPO14 or maybe DPO13. I will test in a.m., yikes!!
> 
> Had a sharp jolting pain in right BBS yesterday, soooo weird. :wacko:
> BBS reduced swelling slightly yesterday but then filled back up today
> Have had on/off back pain and mild headaches (usually don't get)
> Have had left side pulling, so strange....would it be from the ovary?
> 
> AND THE STRONGEST IS THAT MY TEMP SKYROCKED TODAY :happydance: higher than any prior LH phase temps and higher than the record high I had several days ago. If AF is coming tomorrow or Sat, wouldn't my temp be going down??? :shrug:
> 
> So who knows, one sec I think its AF symptoms the next prego ones, sooo confused. Also last 2 days, I've had really good energy... Wishing others all baby dust!!!!!!! :happydance:

My status is "completely barking mad insane asylum," thank you very much :haha:

AF is two days late now, but still BFN and I have given up testing as of this morning, since it seems to do nothing but drive me slowly towards the poverty line as I enjoy the sight of a handful of lovely :bfn:. Cramps and light spotting for the past couple days. I shall enjoy my new home in the asylum :fool::fool::fool:

Let us know how your test goes! :dust: for you! :)


----------



## Tinatin

sweetspice said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? Inside her, it's all swollen, like I try to do a cm check and (tmi-sorry) I can't see much-it's more swollen than yesterday and I noticed this starting Wednesday. A friend who's like a mother to me says it's a pg sign and on the net it says it is also because of blood building up? Can anyone tell me what they think-please.....

Everything official that I've read on cervix position says it's an unreliable sign in the first 6-8 weeks of pregnancy. On the other hand, there are a *ton* of women on here who have posted that they saw a noticeable change during the tww, so it sounds like that could be a genuine sign for you. FX and baby dust :dust: :)


----------



## sweetspice

Tinatin said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this is? Inside her, it's all swollen, like I try to do a cm check and (tmi-sorry) I can't see much-it's more swollen than yesterday and I noticed this starting Wednesday. A friend who's like a mother to me says it's a pg sign and on the net it says it is also because of blood building up? Can anyone tell me what they think-please.....
> 
> Everything official that I've read on cervix position says it's an unreliable sign in the first 6-8 weeks of pregnancy. On the other hand, there are a *ton* of women on here who have posted that they saw a noticeable change during the tww, so it sounds like that could be a genuine sign for you. FX and baby dust :dust: :)Click to expand...

Well I don't know else it could be. I don't think I have ever recalled this happening. Hey, I just noticed you live in Fl, me too...loving the winter:)


----------



## radiomuse210

Today is AF day for me and nothing yet! My boobies aren't as sore, but still some soreness if I press gently which never happens. Like when you're at the gyno and they give you that breast examine - that doesn't hurt right? But if that were to be given to me now I would be ouching a lot. I don't know I just don't feel pregnant though. Not that it means anything, a lot of women have been completely surprised to find out they're pregnant. I want to wait until I'm a couple days late to test though! Oh and I'm getting a good bit of cm as well.


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? Inside her, it's all swollen, like I try to do a cm check and (tmi-sorry) I can't see much-it's more swollen than yesterday and I noticed this starting Wednesday. A friend who's like a mother to me says it's a pg sign and on the net it says it is also because of blood building up? Can anyone tell me what they think-please.....

i have heard it to be a pregnancy symptoms. mine was a little swollen for like 2 days when my cm went dry. just as long as there is no itching or burning or bad smells I think its a good sign for your BFP!


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this is? Inside her, it's all swollen, like I try to do a cm check and (tmi-sorry) I can't see much-it's more swollen than yesterday and I noticed this starting Wednesday. A friend who's like a mother to me says it's a pg sign and on the net it says it is also because of blood building up? Can anyone tell me what they think-please.....
> 
> i have heard it to be a pregnancy symptoms. mine was a little swollen for like 2 days when my cm went dry. just as long as there is no itching or burning or bad smells I think its a good sign for your BFP!Click to expand...

No itching,burning, no smells..just swelling...


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this is? Inside her, it's all swollen, like I try to do a cm check and (tmi-sorry) I can't see much-it's more swollen than yesterday and I noticed this starting Wednesday. A friend who's like a mother to me says it's a pg sign and on the net it says it is also because of blood building up? Can anyone tell me what they think-please.....
> 
> i have heard it to be a pregnancy symptoms. mine was a little swollen for like 2 days when my cm went dry. just as long as there is no itching or burning or bad smells I think its a good sign for your BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> No itching,burning, no smells..just swelling...Click to expand...



Could be a good sign! :happydance:


----------



## sweetspice

Ok girls...I fell asleep with a nap till hubby called and woke me...anyway, it didn't last long, but I had the weirdest feeling kinda where af cramps would be. I didn't imagine it because I was half asleep talking to my husband and I felt pressure-that's the only way I can explain it. Said our I love you baby and hung up and when I got up, I felt pressure for a second in my bum also.


----------



## rrecio1440

sweetspice said:


> Ok girls...I fell asleep with a nap till hubby called and woke me...anyway, it didn't last long, but I had the weirdest feeling kinda where af cramps would be. I didn't imagine it because I was half asleep talking to my husband and I felt pressure-that's the only way I can explain it. Said our I love you baby and hung up and when I got up, I felt pressure for a second in my bum also.

Hmmm.. thats different sweetspice .?!


----------



## sweetspice

rrecio1440 said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls...I fell asleep with a nap till hubby called and woke me...anyway, it didn't last long, but I had the weirdest feeling kinda where af cramps would be. I didn't imagine it because I was half asleep talking to my husband and I felt pressure-that's the only way I can explain it. Said our I love you baby and hung up and when I got up, I felt pressure for a second in my bum also.
> 
> Hmmm.. thats different sweetspice .?!Click to expand...

I looked up pressure here and saw some boards where girls felt that and they all seemed to end up pg. It kinda felt like pulling for a second. I don't know, we'll see...


----------



## Tinatin

Nothing to report on my end. Still no AF and still not pregnant. Spotting for a couple days now but my body is all "HA ha, gonna mess with you and draaaaw this out into a three week wait." It's a fun time in la la land, let me tell you :fool::wohoo::fool::ninja:

I've decided that clearly the only solution to all this is to eat all the things in the house that have not been nailed to the floor. DF will come home from his trip to find that his normal-sized fiancee has been replaced by Jabba the Hutt :happydance:


----------



## moultonwlm

Ladies - SAD news - I'm out for the count!!!!!!!! MAJOR BUMMER!! AF came last night at 10:00 p.m. === really bad cramps sleeping, gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Can't believe all these symptoms occurred and NADDA!!! Officially going crazy!!! :fool: :fool: :fool: :fool: :fool: :fool:

All good though. Started accepting the news when I got BFN on Wed and yesterday morning :nope:

Good luck to you ladies, I'll be watching and wishing baby dust your way:
:dust:


----------



## Tinatin

moultonwlm said:


> Ladies - SAD news - I'm out for the count!!!!!!!! MAJOR BUMMER!! AF came last night at 10:00 p.m. === really bad cramps sleeping, gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Can't believe all these symptoms occurred and NADDA!!! Officially going crazy!!! :fool: :fool: :fool: :fool: :fool: :fool:
> 
> All good though. Started accepting the news when I got BFN on Wed and yesterday morning :nope:
> 
> Good luck to you ladies, I'll be watching and wishing baby dust your way:
> :dust:

Awwww, big hugs. It's particularly crazy-making when all the symptoms are perfect and then...:witch::muaha: FX next month will be your month :hugs:

I'm right there with you in the asylum :fool::fool::fool:


----------



## sweetspice

Dpo 7 today...Did a check on her and she is very, veryyyy swollen. Like, way tmi, but where you go pee, I can't even see the hole because of swelling. Had a liitle pressure again on my uterus. Been eating alot more and still drinking tons of juice(not normal for me). Well, that's the deal for today....Moulton-sorry to hear the news.


----------



## JessikaKnupp

I'm 10 dpo and my temp is slightly a little more elevated than it has been
was a bit nauseated this morning slight headache ate EVERYTHING in the house!


----------



## radiomuse210

Started spotting pinkish around noon. :( Next cycle I am temping, Preseeding, EVERYTHING!


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> I'm 10 dpo and my temp is slightly a little more elevated than it has been
> was a bit nauseated this morning slight headache ate EVERYTHING in the house!

I've eaten more than my husband has today-LOL....


----------



## gemmy

Good luck ladies still in.................!!!

Radiomuse - I know what you mean, I am temping this month for the first time! Preseeding again (got more left) and digi opk's again. Very interested in this temping malarky, gives me somthing else to fill the time :/. Any symptoms next month I will presume are AF!


----------



## JessikaKnupp

Heartburn just hit me outta nowhere I haven't ate yet today so where's it coming from and I was driving and just sick to my stomach a weird sick feeling just wanna throw up not really nauseated though, does that make sense ladies?

And temp is still elevated!


----------



## Srbn7

Hi ladies, so I woke up this morning to what I thought was my AF, but now I'm not too sure. since putting a pad on this morning I have had only a small amount of blood in a dark red/brown colour (TMI-sorry) after reading through forums and posts even though all the medical sites say that implantation bleeding is only very light spotting pink/brown and often goes unnoticed, ladies who have been pregnant say it's can range from pink/brown and very light to a normal period but short. I don't know what to think, normally i start really heavy and it fades of to lighter also it's 4/5 days early which is unusual, I guess I'll just have to wait still, but I'm not keeping my hopes up xXx 
What are your thoughts and experiences in this? X


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> Heartburn just hit me outta nowhere I haven't ate yet today so where's it coming from and I was driving and just sick to my stomach a weird sick feeling just wanna throw up not really nauseated though, does that make sense ladies?
> 
> And temp is still elevated!

Queasy mixed with butterfly type of feeling?


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> Heartburn just hit me outta nowhere I haven't ate yet today so where's it coming from and I was driving and just sick to my stomach a weird sick feeling just wanna throw up not really nauseated though, does that make sense ladies?
> 
> And temp is still elevated!
> 
> Queasy mixed with butterfly type of feeling?Click to expand...


Yup kinda just like that


----------



## rrecio1440

moultonwlm said:


> Ladies - SAD news - I'm out for the count!!!!!!!! MAJOR BUMMER!! AF came last night at 10:00 p.m. === really bad cramps sleeping, gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Can't believe all these symptoms occurred and NADDA!!! Officially going crazy!!! :fool: :fool: :fool: :fool: :fool: :fool:
> 
> All good though. Started accepting the news when I got BFN on Wed and yesterday morning :nope:
> 
> Good luck to you ladies, I'll be watching and wishing baby dust your way:
> :dust:

Ahhh Im sorry *(moultonwlm)* :hugs:

Well you can look forward to BD for Valentines Day :winkwink: and keeping my fingers crossed you see a BFP :thumbup: Good Luck!!!!! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rrecio1440

ANY testing going down soon!!!!!!!! COME ON :bfp:'S for my ladies!!!!! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

rrecio1440 said:


> ANY testing going down soon!!!!!!!! COME ON :bfp:'S for my ladies!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:



Going to test in the am! I'll be 11 dpo if I get a bfn I'll keep testing till af is suppose to be due on the 25th! I'm very excited but it still sucks cause I've thrown up 6 times in the last 2 hours! OMG!


----------



## rrecio1440

JessikaKnupp said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> ANY testing going down soon!!!!!!!! COME ON :bfp:'S for my ladies!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to test in the am! I'll be 11 dpo if I get a bfn I'll keep testing till af is suppose to be due on the 25th! I'm very excited but it still sucks cause I've thrown up 6 times in the last 2 hours! OMG!Click to expand...


OMG really!!! I think thats a GREAT sign for a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted :happydance:


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> ANY testing going down soon!!!!!!!! COME ON :bfp:'S for my ladies!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to test in the am! I'll be 11 dpo if I get a bfn I'll keep testing till af is suppose to be due on the 25th! I'm very excited but it still sucks cause I've thrown up 6 times in the last 2 hours! OMG!Click to expand...

Your 2 days ahead of me...let us know what happens, pleaseeeeeeeeeee:hugs:


----------



## sweetspice

Hey girls...I'm dpo9 today and went and bought a dollar tree test and it was a bfn...I even shined a flashlight on it, squinted my eye's, nothing....just feeling a little down...BUT, I want my girls out there to get their bfp soon...hope to hear good news from you guys...


----------



## drsquid

im 11dpiui today. was feeling pretty confident but.. now i have weird low dull cramps. boobs are still huge and sore (sore usual for period, huge not so much). im hungrier today than i have been (well ive been hungry but then meh about eating). not testing til tomorrow am but still all distracted at work


----------



## rrecio1440

sweetspice said:


> Hey girls...I'm dpo9 today and went and bought a dollar tree test and it was a bfn...I even shined a flashlight on it, squinted my eye's, nothing....just feeling a little down...BUT, I want my girls out there to get their bfp soon...hope to hear good news from you guys...

Hey girl I tested at 9dpo the first time and got a BFN too so dont worry about it your still way early!!! I didnt get my BFP till I was 13dpo and even more on 14dpo :happydance: So just hold in there :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:




drsquid said:


> im 11dpiui today. was feeling pretty confident but.. now i have weird low dull cramps. boobs are still huge and sore (sore usual for period, huge not so much). im hungrier today than i have been (well ive been hungry but then meh about eating). not testing til tomorrow am but still all distracted at work

Dont for a minute think cramps is an immediate sign for AF and that your gonna get a BFN... I was thinking the same thing, (Here's me) Great Im cramping and bloated its probably my damn period, but why am I still getting lower back pains thats not usual...hmmm somethings up!! Well let me take a test I dont know why I am I tested BFN the other day... *pee'd on test and walked to the other room*... few minutes late, OH CRAP I FORGOT ABOUT MY TEST lol...... OMGNeSSSS is that 2 lines, calling friend to look at line and she brings me a clearblue digi.. tick tick tick tick "PREGNANT"!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyy :happydance: (That was me LMAO)

So don't give up hope girl, everyones body is different and so are every pregnancy... so anything is possible and you just never know :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## drsquid

rrecio- thanks. it is my first cycle trying. ive never paid much attention to my cycles and im usually aching somewhere (i work out too much).. paying all this attention to my body is making me nuts. so totally testing at 3am if i wake up then again


----------



## rrecio1440

drsquid said:


> rrecio- thanks. it is my first cycle trying. ive never paid much attention to my cycles and im usually aching somewhere (i work out too much).. paying all this attention to my body is making me nuts. so totally testing at 3am if i wake up then again

It was our first time trying too, and we where so surprised we HIT IT and are expecting a little baby now :happydance: I had recorded how I was feeling and charting stuff since last August but we had said we weren't going to start trying till November.. We didnt try November afterall and so we knew December was going to either be a HIT or MISS, since my husband was leaving for 3mos he's military, so we BD 2 the day after I got my smiley face on my clear blue ov test and days later found out we got a bun in my oven LOL :haha: I did the same things too though cause I am also a workout fein, so everything would bother me and then I started getting really fatigue so started slacking on running, which I love!! I cant wait to get some energy back I need to jump back on that ball...


----------



## sweetspice

rrecio1440 said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls...I'm dpo9 today and went and bought a dollar tree test and it was a bfn...I even shined a flashlight on it, squinted my eye's, nothing....just feeling a little down...BUT, I want my girls out there to get their bfp soon...hope to hear good news from you guys...
> 
> Hey girl I tested at 9dpo the first time and got a BFN too so dont worry about it your still way early!!! I didnt get my BFP till I was 13dpo and even more on 14dpo :happydance: So just hold in there :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> im 11dpiui today. was feeling pretty confident but.. now i have weird low dull cramps. boobs are still huge and sore (sore usual for period, huge not so much). im hungrier today than i have been (well ive been hungry but then meh about eating). not testing til tomorrow am but still all distracted at workClick to expand...
> 
> Dont for a minute think cramps is an immediate sign for AF and that your gonna get a BFN... I was thinking the same thing, (Here's me) Great Im cramping and bloated its probably my damn period, but why am I still getting lower back pains thats not usual...hmmm somethings up!! Well let me take a test I dont know why I am I tested BFN the other day... *pee'd on test and walked to the other room*... few minutes late, OH CRAP I FORGOT ABOUT MY TEST lol...... OMGNeSSSS is that 2 lines, calling friend to look at line and she brings me a clearblue digi.. tick tick tick tick "PREGNANT"!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyy :happydance: (That was me LMAO)
> 
> So don't give up hope girl, everyones body is different and so are every pregnancy... so anything is possible and you just never know :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Rrecio-You are the resident cheerleader(lol). Thank you so much for the cheer:hugs::hugs: And if I didn't mention already, I am incredibly happy abour your bfp...:happydance:


----------



## radiomuse210

Srbn7 said:


> Hi ladies, so I woke up this morning to what I thought was my AF, but now I'm not too sure. since putting a pad on this morning I have had only a small amount of blood in a dark red/brown colour (TMI-sorry) after reading through forums and posts even though all the medical sites say that implantation bleeding is only very light spotting pink/brown and often goes unnoticed, ladies who have been pregnant say it's can range from pink/brown and very light to a normal period but short. I don't know what to think, normally i start really heavy and it fades of to lighter also it's 4/5 days early which is unusual, I guess I'll just have to wait still, but I'm not keeping my hopes up xXx
> What are your thoughts and experiences in this? X

I'm going through the same thing. My period usually starts off heavy then gradually gets lighter. I started yesterday and it is very light - almost like cm with light blood mixed in, pinkish brown. I'm waiting to see if it picks up today, and I too am not keeping my hopes. Just letting you know I'm right there with ya!


----------



## sweetspice

Ok girls, something crazy happened to me. I fell asleep and I dreampt I was giving birth. While I was "pushing", I looked forward and there was the woods right in front of my face. I looked it up and the first sentence explaining seeing woods in your dream was "To see the woods in your dream represent life, fertility, rejuvenation, and spring. " and that was from Dream moods. And this is going to sound crazy, but I was orgasmic. What is going on? Am I going crazy??


----------



## JessikaKnupp

Okay ladies
Unfortunately got a bfn this am but only 11 dpo
So there's still A LOT of hope left
I threw up a total of 10 times in a 4 hour window
And my boobies are HUGE & they hurt so bad even when I walk!
Sooooooo Tiiiiirrrreeeedddd


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> Ok girls, something crazy happened to me. I fell asleep and I dreampt I was giving birth. While I was "pushing", I looked forward and there was the woods right in front of my face. I looked it up and the first sentence explaining seeing woods in your dream was "To see the woods in your dream represent life, fertility, rejuvenation, and spring. " and that was from Dream moods. And this is going to sound crazy, but I was orgasmic. What is going on? Am I going crazy??



I heard it was a good thing hun! I haven't had any dreams like that but when I dream they are very vivid and real it seems. My hubby tho had a dream of me being pregnant he said it was just so believable! So its a good sign for ya darlin!


----------



## drsquid

so im torn. getting tempted to test after work (day 11) rather than in the. anyone get pos that early without fmu?


----------



## JessikaKnupp

Oh ladies forgot to mention since I say my temp is elevated for me is huge. My temp normally stays between 96.4 & 96.8. For the past two days my temps have been in the 98.1 to a 98.7 so I take that as a good sign. And @ about 2dpo I had a temp spike of 99.1 I NEVER HAVE A TEMP THAT HIGH but ever since the spike my temp has been slowly elevating.

I hope this is a good sign for me!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> Oh ladies forgot to mention since I say my temp is elevated for me is huge. My temp normally stays between 96.4 & 96.8. For the past two days my temps have been in the 98.1 to a 98.7 so I take that as a good sign. And @ about 2dpo I had a temp spike of 99.1 I NEVER HAVE A TEMP THAT HIGH but ever since the spike my temp has been slowly elevating.
> 
> I hope this is a good sign for me!
> Fingers crossed!

Yeah, that's a huge good sign. Jess, I am rooting for you! :happydance:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies forgot to mention since I say my temp is elevated for me is huge. My temp normally stays between 96.4 & 96.8. For the past two days my temps have been in the 98.1 to a 98.7 so I take that as a good sign. And @ about 2dpo I had a temp spike of 99.1 I NEVER HAVE A TEMP THAT HIGH but ever since the spike my temp has been slowly elevating.
> 
> I hope this is a good sign for me!
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Yeah, that's a huge good sign. Jess, I am rooting for you! :happydance:Click to expand...


Thank you! I'm standing right beside you rooting for you too babe!
I am still in bed....holy moly!


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies forgot to mention since I say my temp is elevated for me is huge. My temp normally stays between 96.4 & 96.8. For the past two days my temps have been in the 98.1 to a 98.7 so I take that as a good sign. And @ about 2dpo I had a temp spike of 99.1 I NEVER HAVE A TEMP THAT HIGH but ever since the spike my temp has been slowly elevating.
> 
> I hope this is a good sign for me!
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Yeah, that's a huge good sign. Jess, I am rooting for you! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm standing right beside you rooting for you too babe!
> I am still in bed....holy moly!Click to expand...


Not me, I'm cooking...because I am starvingggggggg.....everytime I wake up now, I just have to eat....weird...Awe, your so sweet!!!!!


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies forgot to mention since I say my temp is elevated for me is huge. My temp normally stays between 96.4 & 96.8. For the past two days my temps have been in the 98.1 to a 98.7 so I take that as a good sign. And @ about 2dpo I had a temp spike of 99.1 I NEVER HAVE A TEMP THAT HIGH but ever since the spike my temp has been slowly elevating.
> 
> I hope this is a good sign for me!
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Yeah, that's a huge good sign. Jess, I am rooting for you! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm standing right beside you rooting for you too babe!
> I am still in bed....holy moly!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me, I'm cooking...because I am starvingggggggg.....everytime I wake up now, I just have to eat....weird...Awe, your so sweet!!!!!Click to expand...



I'm starving too! I think my belly is eating itself! I'll list any symptoms if I get anymore! Right now just elevated temp bbs are huge and hurt can see a few veins cm is lotiony looking cervix is too high to even reach exhausted extreme thirst vision little blurry eating everything but only get sick on certain things vivid dreams bfn @ 11 dpo (which is where I'm at now) you're awesome sweetspice


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies forgot to mention since I say my temp is elevated for me is huge. My temp normally stays between 96.4 & 96.8. For the past two days my temps have been in the 98.1 to a 98.7 so I take that as a good sign. And @ about 2dpo I had a temp spike of 99.1 I NEVER HAVE A TEMP THAT HIGH but ever since the spike my temp has been slowly elevating.
> 
> I hope this is a good sign for me!
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Yeah, that's a huge good sign. Jess, I am rooting for you! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm standing right beside you rooting for you too babe!
> I am still in bed....holy moly!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me, I'm cooking...because I am starvingggggggg.....everytime I wake up now, I just have to eat....weird...Awe, your so sweet!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starving too! I think my belly is eating itself! I'll list any symptoms if I get anymore! Right now just elevated temp bbs are huge and hurt can see a few veins cm is lotiony looking cervix is too high to even reach exhausted extreme thirst vision little blurry eating everything but only get sick on certain things vivid dreams bfn @ 11 dpo (which is where I'm at now) you're awesome sweetspiceClick to expand...

Your awesome too! lol~


----------



## drsquid

jessika- i got a :bfn: today day 11 as well


----------



## JessikaKnupp

drsquid said:


> jessika- i got a :bfn: today day 11 as well



That's so cool we are on the same cycle! I'm definitely not out! I feel pg! I slept 13 hours today couldn't keep my eyes open!! Normally I'm good with 5/6 hours of sleep!


----------



## sweetspice

Lol-I love your enthusiasm Jess:):):) Night ladies-time for sleep...


----------



## drsquid

heh i actualy got sleep last night,.my bigger problem has been inability to fall asleep and waking up at 5am. worked yesterday and today which was super painful.. wasnt gonna test til tomorrow but.. couldnt wait.. boobs are making me crazy they feel almost spongy it is so weird. gonna try to wait til weds or thurs


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> Lol-I love your enthusiasm Jess:):):) Night ladies-time for sleep...

oh girl you know God gives me my enthusiasm! 

OH UPDATE 12DPO
boobs ridiculously hurt! blue veins are more prominent now! have had slight dull cramps on the left side! had a major temp drop today all the way from 98.5 to 97.3 @ like 2pm but just now took temp again and its back up to 98.1 so I'm relieved! got worried for a min!


----------



## sweetspice

I noticed today a blue line on one boob and the other, VERY faintly I could see one. I had a bra on today and was in the bathroom and well, took a peek and lifted my bra(hey it was my bathroom not a public one) and noticed it , then after my shower tonight, it seemed a tad more noticeable. I kinda feel cramps still, but they feel more like pressure now and it seems more so at night. Sometimes I have to sit down because they act up when I walk it seems. If I lay down, it calms down. The only non pg sign for me is I am dry(and have been for days now). But I read so many girls on here saying they were also and they are pg right now(looked up 1st tri). Well girls, we are getting closer to that grand finale test....


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> I noticed today a blue line on one boob and the other, VERY faintly I could see one. I had a bra on today and was in the bathroom and well, took a peek and lifted my bra(hey it was my bathroom not a public one) and noticed it , then after my shower tonight, it seemed a tad more noticeable. I kinda feel cramps still, but they feel more like pressure now and it seems more so at night. Sometimes I have to sit down because they act up when I walk it seems. If I lay down, it calms down. The only non pg sign for me is I am dry(and have been for days now). But I read so many girls on here saying they were also and they are pg right now(looked up 1st tri). Well girls, we are getting closer to that grand finale test....

The days are def getting closer! Af is expected in 2 days hopefully she isn't coming! MY TEMP SHOT UP TO 98.9! And been having a pulling sensation tonight a couple times! And sweetspice my cm is not as "wet" as it was I have lotiony white cm but only a little!


----------



## drsquid

i am not blue or veiny just.. spongy feeling boobs.. and kinda painful and numbish at that same time


----------



## sweetspice

Nips started getting sore last night, today not as much and can't see the vein anymore. I am so tired. I slept maybe six hours and woke to cramps. I feel like I am going crazy. I don't know WHY my body is acting up so bad. And of course, starting to wonder if I am pg or my hormones are going nuts....


----------



## JessikaKnupp

hello ladies! So AF should be here tomorrow and she is always on time and usually get SUPER bad cramps the day before but nothing! Well not exactly nothing feeling twinges on either side @ random times! Temp is still elevated (shoulda dropped by now)! Breasts still hurt but not as bad! THANK GOODNESS the pain was awful! Big thing
today is I just slept another 13 hours straight and having hot flashes but I'm still exhausted and tired! Thinking about going back to sleep can hardly keep my eyes open! 

BABY DUST TO ALL!


----------



## drsquid

jessica- fingers crossed..


----------



## JessikaKnupp

drsquid said:


> jessica- fingers crossed..



i know I'm nervous and excited at the same time! AHHHHH! FINGERS CROSSED!!!! And for you too girl!


----------



## drsquid

thanks... im out.. af showed up this am


----------



## rrecio1440

JessikaKnupp said:


> hello ladies! So AF should be here tomorrow and she is always on time and usually get SUPER bad cramps the day before but nothing! Well not exactly nothing feeling twinges on either side @ random times! Temp is still elevated (shoulda dropped by now)! Breasts still hurt but not as bad! THANK GOODNESS the pain was awful! Big thing
> today is I just slept another 13 hours straight and having hot flashes but I'm still exhausted and tired! Thinking about going back to sleep can hardly keep my eyes open!
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL!



OMGNESSS Jessika!!!!!!! HURRY UP AND :test: lol :haha:!!! I cant wait I have a good feeling about you seeing a :bfp:!!! GOOD LUCK :hugs:


----------



## rrecio1440

drsquid said:


> thanks... im out.. af showed up this am

Ahh screw that damn :af: drsquid :growlmad:!!!! Oh well at least you can look forward to some Valentine's :sex: and getting a:bfp: next month!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blueberries17

Hello everyone :bunny:

I am about the same position as y'all now, with AF being due yesterday or today and not showing yet. I'm only 9 DPO (short luteal phase), but at least no spotting or signs of AF. 

Symptoms:
Hot Flashes (starting 4 DPO)
Gassy (starting 7 DPO)
Creamy CM (starting 5 DPO)
Bloated (starting 5 DPO)
Swollen Vaginal Walls (starting 7 DPO)
Light cramps and twinges (starting 8 DPO)
Nausea on and off since 7 DPO
Increased sex drive and vivid dreams (starting 6DPO)
Dream about taking care of an infant last night 

Good luck to everyone! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## sweetspice

Blueberries17 said:


> Hello everyone :bunny:
> 
> I am about the same position as y'all now, with AF being due yesterday or today and not showing yet. I'm only 9 DPO (short luteal phase), but at least no spotting or signs of AF.
> 
> Symptoms:
> Hot Flashes (starting 4 DPO)
> Gassy (starting 7 DPO)
> Creamy CM (starting 5 DPO)
> Bloated (starting 5 DPO)
> Swollen Vaginal Walls (starting 7 DPO)
> Light cramps and twinges (starting 8 DPO)
> Nausea on and off since 7 DPO
> Increased sex drive and vivid dreams (starting 6DPO)
> Dream about taking care of an infant last night
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Are you going to test today?


----------



## sweetspice

Jess-did the witch come?


----------



## sweetspice

My queasiness, excessive thirst and exteme tiredness has been gone for a few days. Boobs were sore, then it went away, then it came back. Woke up with a gross taste in my mouth. Still, I don't want to find out I'm not pg and see a bfn. Lately, I've been prepping myself incase it happens. Af is due Friday/Saturday, so it's getting closer. If I'm not this go around, next month better be it. With Valentines Day and our wedding anniversary 2 days before...well, ya know:)


----------



## Blueberries17

sweetspice said:


> Blueberries17 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :bunny:
> 
> I am about the same position as y'all now, with AF being due yesterday or today and not showing yet. I'm only 9 DPO (short luteal phase), but at least no spotting or signs of AF.
> 
> Symptoms:
> Hot Flashes (starting 4 DPO)
> Gassy (starting 7 DPO)
> Creamy CM (starting 5 DPO)
> Bloated (starting 5 DPO)
> Swollen Vaginal Walls (starting 7 DPO)
> Light cramps and twinges (starting 8 DPO)
> Nausea on and off since 7 DPO
> Increased sex drive and vivid dreams (starting 6DPO)
> Dream about taking care of an infant last night
> 
> Good luck to everyone! :hugs:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Are you going to test today?Click to expand...


Oh, I thought I mentioned that in the last post, but it isn't there :dohh: I got BFNs yesterday morning and this morning, but using 99 cent tests. Tomorrow morning I will use the first response test that says it can detect up to 6 days before missed period. I'm not sure how the short luteal phase affects the timing of results, or how long the embryo needs before HCG is detected, but as long as I don't see blood, I will be hopeful. I'm in Germany, so my tomorrow morning will most likely be your "today afternoon, or tonight" depending on where you are located, but I will update as soon as I get anymore signs or symptoms. 

I was wondering if AF may be delayed by the swelling, maybe it can't be released, but I managed to reach the cervix through the swollen tissue at one point and there is not a speck of blood, just creamy CM. Normally I'd have spotting by now for AF, and I usually spot almost every day of the cycle, so not spotting at all for 7 days is quite odd for me :wacko:


----------



## Blueberries17

sweetspice said:


> My queasiness, excessive thirst and exteme tiredness has been gone for a few days. Boobs were sore, then it went away, then it came back. Woke up with a gross taste in my mouth. Still, I don't want to find out I'm not pg and see a bfn. Lately, I've been prepping myself incase it happens. Af is due Friday/Saturday, so it's getting closer. If I'm not this go around, next month better be it. With Valentines Day and our wedding anniversary 2 days before...well, ya know:)

I hope you get your BFP this cycle! Those sound like promising signs, but I'm not sure what you would normally have for AF. My boobs aren't sore yet, unfortunately. I do have a fibroid cyst in one that hurts like hell every cycle, but that is very normal for me. I wish there was a clear window over the uterus, like a fish tank, then we could see if there is a little embryo or not, or what was going on in there... lol does that sound crazy?? :wacko: I hate the waiting!


----------



## rrecio1440

*Welcome to the group Blueberries17!!!!!!!!!!!! * Hope you see your :bfp: soon :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


*Jessika!!!!!!!!!!!!!* What are your results :wohoo: We all cant wait to know :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sweetspice

I was going to test today, but a lady that works with my husband, her babysitter is going to be out of town, so guess I am watching this 2 yr old this weekend. Going over their house tonight to meet them all and quite frankly, if I had a bfn today and am around a 2 yr old, I might feel sad or whatever. Since af isn't due for a few days, even if I am pg, it still might show as a bfn.


----------



## sweetspice

rrecio1440 said:


> *Welcome to the group Blueberries17!!!!!!!!!!!! * Hope you see your :bfp: soon :hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> *Jessika!!!!!!!!!!!!!* What are your results :wohoo: We all cant wait to know :hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Blue-join in on the fun lol. 
Rrecio, I second that about Jess. Jess, we're all excited about your result...:hugs:


----------



## rrecio1440

*Sweetspice...* When are you planning to test? When's :af: due?


----------



## sweetspice

rrecio1440 said:


> *Sweetspice...* When are you planning to test? When's :af: due?

Friday/Saturday af time. Hey, want to laugh? So, I walking through my living room and a small piece of red fuzzy stuff fell off my dog's toy. I picked it up and threw it in the toilet(it was super small). Anyway, I forgot and went to the bathroom later on and happened to look in the toilet(tmi) when I was getting up. And all I saw was red-LOL. I thought Oooooooo nooooooooooo LOL....Then it took a couple seconds and I thought silly girl, that's from his toy earlier.


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> Jess-did the witch come?


Not yet!!! Yay! So boobs aren't as sore and temp is still up at 98.4 had slight pulling like 2 days ago and get more often nauseous but not throwing up!

Might test today but nervous to!


----------



## rrecio1440

JessikaKnupp said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Jess-did the witch come?
> 
> 
> Not yet!!! Yay! So boobs aren't as sore and temp is still up at 98.4 had slight pulling like 2 days ago and get more often nauseous but not throwing up!
> 
> Might test today but nervous to!Click to expand...

I thought you were testing today?? You should test, you get best results with testing the day you miss AF and onward :thumbup: Well good luck and let us know how things play out if you decide to test today :hugs:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

rrecio1440 said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Jess-did the witch come?
> 
> 
> Not yet!!! Yay! So boobs aren't as sore and temp is still up at 98.4 had slight pulling like 2 days ago and get more often nauseous but not throwing up!
> 
> Might test today but nervous to!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing today?? You should test, you get best results with testing the day you miss AF and onward :thumbup: Well good luck and let us know how things play out if you decide to test today :hugs:Click to expand...

Headed to the store now! :happydance:


----------



## rrecio1440

JessikaKnupp said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Jess-did the witch come?
> 
> 
> Not yet!!! Yay! So boobs aren't as sore and temp is still up at 98.4 had slight pulling like 2 days ago and get more often nauseous but not throwing up!
> 
> Might test today but nervous to!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing today?? You should test, you get best results with testing the day you miss AF and onward :thumbup: Well good luck and let us know how things play out if you decide to test today :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Headed to the store now! :happydance:Click to expand...



*OMG...* *OMG...* *OMGNESSSSS!!!!!!!* lol:wohoo: YAY Jess, let us know the turnout :hugs:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

rrecio1440 said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Jess-did the witch come?
> 
> 
> Not yet!!! Yay! So boobs aren't as sore and temp is still up at 98.4 had slight pulling like 2 days ago and get more often nauseous but not throwing up!
> 
> Might test today but nervous to!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing today?? You should test, you get best results with testing the day you miss AF and onward :thumbup: Well good luck and let us know how things play out if you decide to test today :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Headed to the store now! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG...* *OMG...* *OMGNESSSSS!!!!!!!* lol:wohoo: YAY Jess, let us know the turnout :hugs:Click to expand...




well unfortunately the cheapo dollar store ones said bfn but I'm not discouraged, my temp is still up no signs of AF (always have HORRIBLE cramps the day before she comes) and now have a lot of wet cm like when I ovulate...I'm still in don't count me out just yet! 

Btw rrecio1440 what dpo did you get your bfp? Just curious! :thumbup:


----------



## Blueberries17

sweetspice said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> *Sweetspice...* When are you planning to test? When's :af: due?
> 
> Friday/Saturday af time. Hey, want to laugh? So, I walking through my living room and a small piece of red fuzzy stuff fell off my dog's toy. I picked it up and threw it in the toilet(it was super small). Anyway, I forgot and went to the bathroom later on and happened to look in the toilet(tmi) when I was getting up. And all I saw was red-LOL. I thought Oooooooo nooooooooooo LOL....Then it took a couple seconds and I thought silly girl, that's from his toy earlier.Click to expand...

LOL! That sounds like something that would happen to me :dohh:


----------



## rrecio1440

JessikaKnupp said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Jess-did the witch come?
> 
> 
> Not yet!!! Yay! So boobs aren't as sore and temp is still up at 98.4 had slight pulling like 2 days ago and get more often nauseous but not throwing up!
> 
> Might test today but nervous to!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing today?? You should test, you get best results with testing the day you miss AF and onward :thumbup: Well good luck and let us know how things play out if you decide to test today :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Headed to the store now! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG...* *OMG...* *OMGNESSSSS!!!!!!!* lol:wohoo: YAY Jess, let us know the turnout :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well unfortunately the cheapo dollar store ones said bfn but I'm not discouraged, my temp is still up no signs of AF (always have HORRIBLE cramps the day before she comes) and now have a lot of wet cm like when I ovulate...I'm still in don't count me out just yet!
> 
> Btw rrecio1440 what dpo did you get your bfp? Just curious! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I was 13DPO when I tested and got my BFP (4 days before me expected AF) and got a very VERY faint line. Then tested again on 14DPO with FMU and got a slight but noticeable faint BFP.. waited a few hours and then tested with a digi to confirm and that said "pregnant"!! When I was pregnant with my first I used a dollar store test and got my BFP :shrug: I thought it was weird because it was a cheapy test but it sure did give me a BFP!!


----------



## JessikaKnupp

rrecio1440 said:


> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessikaKnupp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Jess-did the witch come?
> 
> 
> Not yet!!! Yay! So boobs aren't as sore and temp is still up at 98.4 had slight pulling like 2 days ago and get more often nauseous but not throwing up!
> 
> Might test today but nervous to!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were testing today?? You should test, you get best results with testing the day you miss AF and onward :thumbup: Well good luck and let us know how things play out if you decide to test today :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Headed to the store now! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG...* *OMG...* *OMGNESSSSS!!!!!!!* lol:wohoo: YAY Jess, let us know the turnout :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well unfortunately the cheapo dollar store ones said bfn but I'm not discouraged, my temp is still up no signs of AF (always have HORRIBLE cramps the day before she comes) and now have a lot of wet cm like when I ovulate...I'm still in don't count me out just yet!
> 
> Btw rrecio1440 what dpo did you get your bfp? Just curious! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I was 13DPO when I tested and got my BFP (4 days before me expected AF) and got a very VERY faint line. Then tested again on 14DPO with FMU and got a slight but noticeable faint BFP.. waited a few hours and then tested with a digi to confirm and that said "pregnant"!! When I was pregnant with my first I used a dollar store test and got my BFP :shrug: I thought it was weird because it was a cheapy test but it sure did give me a BFP!!Click to expand...


well this would be my first so idk how much hcg my body would produce to get a bfp but I do know I just watched a movie and cried like a baby and it WASNT even sad!!!!! Lol :happydance:


----------



## rrecio1440

lol Jess :haha: I hate that Im like that all the time!! I get so flipping emotional for every little thing and it makes my friends and family laugh because I guess I cry for the weirdest things :dohh:

Well I definetly dont think you are out!! Unless that :witch: shows which hopefully she doesnt, you should be seeing that BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

rrecio1440 said:


> lol Jess :haha: I hate that Im like that all the time!! I get so flipping emotional for every little thing and it makes my friends and family laugh because I guess I cry for the weirdest things :dohh:
> 
> Well I definetly dont think you are out!! Unless that :witch: shows which hopefully she doesnt, you should be seeing that BFP soon :hugs:


thanks hun for the positive words! I still have hope and am still positive! No sign of AF.......YYYYAAAAAYYYY


----------



## JessikaKnupp

yay technically its the day after my period and about an hour ago and ladies...IM BURNING UP and the thermostat is on 68...now I got the fan going and the air running and its 36 degrees outside in North Carolina!! I just got sick and my temp went up pretty drastically its 99.1 * HOPE I GET A BFP SOON!*


----------



## sweetspice

Well I am offcially looking after my husband's co-workers 2 yr old tomorrow. Omg I am so in love with him(we met him tonight). My husband and his parents were playing boring card games and I hung out with the kid all night haha. We were there 3 hrs and I went pee so much I used an entire roll of toilet paper. And I noticed I was the only one who kept going-no one else went once. I'm sure everyone noticed lol. My tummy felt weird all night, but we'll see. It's a kinda crampy feeling, but not really. I can't explain it. I'd hate to not be pg and I am getting pg signs-ugh. 

So, I have heard dollar store tests work, but NOT for early testing. I wonder how true that is. 

Jess, I loveeeee your positive mindset. 

Rrecio, love your enthusiasm also! 

Well girls I am tired. Good luck for yet another day of the waiting game tomorrow. :)


----------



## Blueberries17

OMG! :bunny::bfp::happydance:

I can't believe it!!!! It is a very dark positive, so I'm off to have a blood test done at the clinic! I'm still in shock :happydance: Have to hide it from hubby until after his test tomorrow morning though, he said not to tell him until he gets that over with lol :shhh:

SweetSpice, I hope the swollen vaginal walls mean BFP for you too!!! Today is 10 DPO and AF is 2 days late, I got negatives yesterday, and the day before on cheapies, but today I used the first response test that can detect up to 6 days before a missed period. Oh man, all last night I had this dream that I tested and got a double line where the test line was, which I took to mean I was very pregnant lol... what a surprise to wake up to!!!

Good luck to you ladies, Lets see some more :bfp:s :dust:


----------



## gemmy

congrats blueberries! that is brilliant!!

out of interest do you have any cheapies left? it would be intetesting to know if that picks it up today since you now know you are from first responce. 

big congrats again!


----------



## Blueberries17

gemmy said:


> congrats blueberries! that is brilliant!!
> 
> out of interest do you have any cheapies left? it would be intetesting to know if that picks it up today since you now know you are from first responce.
> 
> big congrats again!

Thank you! :hugs:

That is a good question, I don't think I have any more of the cheapies, but I will go check the closet in case I misplaced one! :flower:

EDIT: No, I don't have anymore cheapies :( Maybe I can pick up another one tomorrow and try it out!


----------



## sweetspice

I am soooooooooooooo happy for you Blue! ladies, I am watching a 2 yr old right now and well, ya know....I'll be back later...Blue soooooooo happy for u!!!!!!!!


----------



## rrecio1440

Blueberries17 said:


> OMG! :bunny::bfp::happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it!!!! It is a very dark positive, so I'm off to have a blood test done at the clinic! I'm still in shock :happydance: Have to hide it from hubby until after his test tomorrow morning though, he said not to tell him until he gets that over with lol :shhh:
> 
> SweetSpice, I hope the swollen vaginal walls mean BFP for you too!!! Today is 10 DPO and AF is 2 days late, I got negatives yesterday, and the day before on cheapies, but today I used the first response test that can detect up to 6 days before a missed period. Oh man, all last night I had this dream that I tested and got a double line where the test line was, which I took to mean I was very pregnant lol... what a surprise to wake up to!!!
> 
> Good luck to you ladies, Lets see some more :bfp:s :dust:


*YAYYYYYYYYYYY BLUEBERRIES17 *:happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! So when is your estimated due date??? :hugs:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

Blueberries17 said:


> OMG! :bunny::bfp::happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it!!!! It is a very dark positive, so I'm off to have a blood test done at the clinic! I'm still in shock :happydance: Have to hide it from hubby until after his test tomorrow morning though, he said not to tell him until he gets that over with lol :shhh:
> 
> SweetSpice, I hope the swollen vaginal walls mean BFP for you too!!! Today is 10 DPO and AF is 2 days late, I got negatives yesterday, and the day before on cheapies, but today I used the first response test that can detect up to 6 days before a missed period. Oh man, all last night I had this dream that I tested and got a double line where the test line was, which I took to mean I was very pregnant lol... what a surprise to wake up to!!!
> 
> Good luck to you ladies, Lets see some more :bfp:s :dust:


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! YAY!!!! * 

so ladies still no AF or any sign of her! Yay! Temp is still elevated even hit high of 99.1 yesterday! Having a lot more lower left backache and queasiness in stomach! So I'm still in @ 15 dpo!


----------



## JessikaKnupp

Little bummed right now just went to the restroom wiped very light pink on tp..:sad:..so i might be out ladies I'll keep you updated..


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> Little bummed right now just went to the restroom wiped very light pink on tp..:sad:..so i might be out ladies I'll keep you updated..

maybe it's implantation? Anything is possible...


----------



## sweetspice

I wanted to at least get a cheap test today, but my tiredness has returned big time. Woke up today at 11, ate and went back to bed and woke at 3pm! lol...And the kid I was watching was dropped off here at 4. I'll be watching him for the next two days-the same two days af is suppose to arrive. Guess God doesn't want me to test-lol. I have no intention of doing a test here while watching him-if it was a bfn I'd be so down. But I'll let you guys know everything. I'll be on here tomorrow at night after he is picked up. If I don't have af by Sunday, I am going to test! Whew!!!


----------



## sweetspice

I forgot to mention-I think I might have one more "sign". I plucked my brows for yearsss and they stopped growing back in like 8 yrs ago. I noticed last night, they are growing back. And my hair has grown. I've heard being pg makes your hair grow.


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> I forgot to mention-I think I might have one more "sign". I plucked my brows for yearsss and they stopped growing back in like 8 yrs ago. I noticed last night, they are growing back. And my hair has grown. I've heard being pg makes your hair grow.

_are you serious?! i have noticed the same thing! i just did my eyebrows yesterday and already today it looks like they have grown out for like 2 weeks lol! and i can now pull ALL my hair up (have it cut in a short bob like sling) and my hair does not usually grow fast AT ALL!!!! and sweetspice im still very light spotting and its slacked off some now so maybe its just implantation...im just praying and staying positive til AF really shows her ugly face! lol!_ :thumbup:


----------



## sweetspice

That's awesome Jess. I do hope we get a bfp. How cool would it be if we both did on the same day? :)


----------



## Blueberries17

sweetspice said:


> That's awesome Jess. I do hope we get a bfp. How cool would it be if we both did on the same day? :)

Y'all both have so many positive signs, I hope you both get your BFPs soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

Well ladies I believe I'm out the spotting is a little more darker little more than it was...so maybe next time :[

Congrats to all the bfp out there and I hope sweetspice you get yours on Sunday! I hope we can stay in touch!


----------



## JessikaKnupp

And no worries I'm still be checking in on this board! Cheerleading for you all!!!


----------



## rrecio1440

JessikaKnupp said:


> Well ladies I believe I'm out the spotting is a little more darker little more than it was...so maybe next time :[
> 
> Congrats to all the bfp out there and I hope sweetspice you get yours on Sunday! I hope we can stay in touch!


Ahh Im sorry Jess :hugs: Well you know what, that just means you get to look forward to having some Valentines :sex: and getting a Valentines BFP!!!!!!!! :happydance: Good Luck :flower:


----------



## sweetspice

JessikaKnupp said:


> Well ladies I believe I'm out the spotting is a little more darker little more than it was...so maybe next time :[
> 
> Congrats to all the bfp out there and I hope sweetspice you get yours on Sunday! I hope we can stay in touch!

Jess, stay here. Next month should be an amazing month, right?


----------



## sweetspice

The 2 yr old I'm watching is napping(yipeee!!)...So, I didn't have alot of time this morning, so I ran into the dollar store and bought a cheapie test. It's in my closet now. Af is suppose to be here either today OR tomorrow-no sign of her yet. Anyway, I will for sure take the test tomorrow night...


----------



## sweetspice

Ugh-I can't tell if I am feeling af cramps or I'm pg. I've peed soooooooo many times today, but I am drinking alot so that makes sense. I drink and yet am still thisty. Guess I shouldn't be thinking so hard, but things are going through my head. What if I have a cyst? That can cause pg signs. My stomach is feeling a little weird, a tad hard. That's why I'm worrying I have a cyst. Yep, I have to pee again, just did 45 seconds ago....


----------



## JessikaKnupp

No worries girls I'm gonna stay here no matter what! Yay for valentines day fun! Yall are the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## rrecio1440

sweetspice said:


> Ugh-I can't tell if I am feeling af cramps or I'm pg. I've peed soooooooo many times today, but I am drinking alot so that makes sense. I drink and yet am still thisty. Guess I shouldn't be thinking so hard, but things are going through my head. What if I have a cyst? That can cause pg signs. My stomach is feeling a little weird, a tad hard. That's why I'm worrying I have a cyst. Yep, I have to pee again, just did 45 seconds ago....



I know this feeling to the T sweetspice!!! I was thinking the same things when I was in my 2ww. You try and go looking up symptoms and then all these new leads to what you may be feeling pop up and your like OMG what if its this and not that or that and then this lol :haha:!! Yeah girl just try and not think so much about it and just let it happen, your due for :af: soon and hopefully she doesnt show and you get your BFP!! But I understand how your feeling right now, I mean we're only human to let our minds wonder :hugs: But goodluck tomorrow morning and let us know how everything goes :thumbup:


----------



## sweetspice

rrecio1440 said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Ugh-I can't tell if I am feeling af cramps or I'm pg. I've peed soooooooo many times today, but I am drinking alot so that makes sense. I drink and yet am still thisty. Guess I shouldn't be thinking so hard, but things are going through my head. What if I have a cyst? That can cause pg signs. My stomach is feeling a little weird, a tad hard. That's why I'm worrying I have a cyst. Yep, I have to pee again, just did 45 seconds ago....
> 
> 
> 
> I know this feeling to the T sweetspice!!! I was thinking the same things when I was in my 2ww. You try and go looking up symptoms and then all these new leads to what you may be feeling pop up and your like OMG what if its this and not that or that and then this lol :haha:!! Yeah girl just try and not think so much about it and just let it happen, your due for :af: soon and hopefully she doesnt show and you get your BFP!! But I understand how your feeling right now, I mean we're only human to let our minds wonder :hugs: But goodluck tomorrow morning and let us know how everything goes :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks girl-guess we all can use support during this. Hey, not only have I looked up symptoms, but I did 3 pg quizzes tonight-LOL. One said %90, %50 and the last failed-lol~~It's all for fun, so why not. My 2 yr old buddy left 30 minutes ago and I already miss him. I want to be a mama so bad....My most beloved mother, maybe I am biased, but was the best mother anyone could ever have and because of her love and devotion, I will install that into my child. It's just, I just want all of this so badly-I'd make such a great mommy. And with the fact that I lost my mom last year, I was kinda hoping she's up there making something majical happen. My dad is with her also. My husband is my only family, we'd really make a great baby and have such a great life for him/her. RRecio-you are a beautiful person. Thank you for looking out for not only me, but I feel all of us. :hugs:


----------



## rrecio1440

sweetspice said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Ugh-I can't tell if I am feeling af cramps or I'm pg. I've peed soooooooo many times today, but I am drinking alot so that makes sense. I drink and yet am still thisty. Guess I shouldn't be thinking so hard, but things are going through my head. What if I have a cyst? That can cause pg signs. My stomach is feeling a little weird, a tad hard. That's why I'm worrying I have a cyst. Yep, I have to pee again, just did 45 seconds ago....
> 
> 
> 
> I know this feeling to the T sweetspice!!! I was thinking the same things when I was in my 2ww. You try and go looking up symptoms and then all these new leads to what you may be feeling pop up and your like OMG what if its this and not that or that and then this lol :haha:!! Yeah girl just try and not think so much about it and just let it happen, your due for :af: soon and hopefully she doesnt show and you get your BFP!! But I understand how your feeling right now, I mean we're only human to let our minds wonder :hugs: But goodluck tomorrow morning and let us know how everything goes :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl-guess we all can use support during this. Hey, not only have I looked up symptoms, but I did 3 pg quizzes tonight-LOL. One said %90, %50 and the last failed-lol~~It's all for fun, so why not. My 2 yr old buddy left 30 minutes ago and I already miss him. I want to be a mama so bad....My most beloved mother, maybe I am biased, but was the best mother anyone could ever have and because of her love and devotion, I will install that into my child. It's just, I just want all of this so badly-I'd make such a great mommy. And with the fact that I lost my mom last year, I was kinda hoping she's up there making something majical happen. My dad is with her also. My husband is my only family, we'd really make a great baby and have such a great life for him/her. RRecio-you are a beautiful person. Thank you for looking out for not only me, but I feel all of us. :hugs:Click to expand...


OMG sweetspice!! That really means alot to me and Im sincerely touched :cry: so sorry for being so emotional but this really brought tears to my eyes and a warm smile :dohh::haha: I am so happy to know that if I can give any encouragement and hope to someone with very meaningful words from my heart (and over the computer at that, lol).. I truly feel blessed that I can shine some of god positive light onto others :hugs:


----------



## rrecio1440

So any news for us sweetspice?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetspice

Af was due yesterday or today. Af has not arrived yet. I think I mentioned this before, but I've had alot of pg signs, except one thing-I've been extremely "dry" for over a week and last night when I went pee and wiped(tmi-lol), it was extremely "wet". Today it's wet, like a wet/slippery, not the lotion cm everyone describes. I did do a cm check and there's white inside, not much though. And I haven't tested-too scared.


----------



## rrecio1440

sweetspice said:


> Af was due yesterday or today. Af has not arrived yet. I think I mentioned this before, but I've had alot of pg signs, except one thing-I've been extremely "dry" for over a week and last night when I went pee and wiped(tmi-lol), it was extremely "wet". Today it's wet, like a wet/slippery, not the lotion cm everyone describes. I did do a cm check and there's white inside, not much though. And I haven't tested-too scared.

OMG that sounds like a good sign to pregnancy :thumbup: I hope you get a BFP!!!!!! :test: lol!!!!


----------



## sweetspice

rrecio1440 said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Af was due yesterday or today. Af has not arrived yet. I think I mentioned this before, but I've had alot of pg signs, except one thing-I've been extremely "dry" for over a week and last night when I went pee and wiped(tmi-lol), it was extremely "wet". Today it's wet, like a wet/slippery, not the lotion cm everyone describes. I did do a cm check and there's white inside, not much though. And I haven't tested-too scared.
> 
> OMG that sounds like a good sign to pregnancy :thumbup: I hope you get a BFP!!!!!! :test: lol!!!!Click to expand...

I wonder if the "wet" means af or pg. Yeah I know, test. I'm afraid too. How accurate are dollar tree ones? I keep reading they use to be accurate, but they arn't now? ...dh and I got into a fight yesterday, so I am feeling REALLY down-the last thing I want is to see a neg sign on top of every thing else.


----------



## rrecio1440

sweetspice said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Af was due yesterday or today. Af has not arrived yet. I think I mentioned this before, but I've had alot of pg signs, except one thing-I've been extremely "dry" for over a week and last night when I went pee and wiped(tmi-lol), it was extremely "wet". Today it's wet, like a wet/slippery, not the lotion cm everyone describes. I did do a cm check and there's white inside, not much though. And I haven't tested-too scared.
> 
> OMG that sounds like a good sign to pregnancy :thumbup: I hope you get a BFP!!!!!! :test: lol!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if the "wet" means af or pg. Yeah I know, test. I'm afraid too. How accurate are dollar tree ones? I keep reading they use to be accurate, but they arn't now? ...dh and I got into a fight yesterday, so I am feeling REALLY down-the last thing I want is to see a neg sign on top of every thing else.Click to expand...


Ahh Im sorry about you and DH girl! I used a dollar tree test with my first pregnancy and it told me I was pregnant!


----------



## sweetspice

Af still hasn't come. However, I took a "cheapie" test last night and it was a bfn.


----------



## rrecio1440

sweetspice said:


> Af still hasn't come. However, I took a "cheapie" test last night and it was a bfn.

WOW, really! Go buy one of the clearblue digi's that will let you know for sure since its one of the top brands in indicating the pregnancy hormone! :thumbup: I used it 2 days before my AF so it should definitely tell you for after!!


----------



## aydansmama

Hi everyone, I'm new to this board. Just looking to talk to people going through the same thing. I'm so glad I can relate to so many on here. I'm currently 3dpo...don't know what to think. I have a heavy feeling in my lower abdomen. I at times think I'm feeling twinges, I also have lower back pain. I always have back pain with AF. This is my first time trying since my son was born in June 2009. We did clomid, hcg trigger and BD. Hoping it works. I know there are so many people that say there is no way to feel anything this early...but I swear I just feel..."different". If that makes sense.


----------



## gemmy

Good luck Aydensmama!

I was here four weeks ago but unfortunately had a BFN. But here I am again 2 or 3 dpo like you hoping for a BFP this time. Thought I had lots of symptoms last month but think now it was IBS. Not reading too much into symptoms this time but we gave it a good shot so I am just going to start testing daily with IC from 9dpo just to get rid of the horrible urge to test!

GL to you - many women "just know" - I felt I did with my first and was right. But I also felt like that a couple of months ago and was bitterly dissapointed. Really hope your gut is right. Sounds like you have given it a good shot too. 

Now just the bittersweet 2WW :dust:


----------



## drsquid

im with you gemmy. im almost dreading the tww this time. i was sooo sure. and then bfn and af.. im going for iui next week. im gonna try not to symptom spot but.. i took femara this time and im noticing all kinds of twinges etc and i KNOW im not pregnant right now


----------



## rrecio1440

:happydance: *GOOD LUCK LADIES IN YOUR 2WW!!!!!!!!* :hugs: *COME ON TEAM* :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sweetspice

Still no af. I've been really sick the past 2 days. I've had cramps so bad, I can't sleep. And achy all over, headache. Af WANTS to come, but isn't. Guess you can say, I am down. I just feel SOOOO lousy. Hope you girls are doing better than me:)


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> Still no af. I've been really sick the past 2 days. I've had cramps so bad, I can't sleep. And achy all over, headache. Af WANTS to come, but isn't. Guess you can say, I am down. I just feel SOOOO lousy. Hope you girls are doing better than me:)

aw I hope you get to feeling better! glad to see af still hasn't shown! mine lasted 2 1/2 days thank goodness! keep me updated! we are trying again! GO VALENTINES DAY BFP! :happydance:


----------



## aydansmama

This 2ww is so hard on a person. I find myself consumed with this board, reading all of the stories on here. But its so comforting. 4 dpo and wondering how I'm going to make it until test day. Today not many different feelings...I have the lower belly cramping, also a terrible lower back ache as well as a headache since early afternoon. Also had bleeding gums when I brushed my teeth today, that hasn't happened for a long time. Its amazing how many of the little things we notice every single day, when people that don't go through this journey, have no clue about. I'm heading out for now, trying to keep my mind occupied on other things. Good luck everyone and baby dust to you all. I'm most CERTAIN that I'll be back, most likely before the night is out!!


----------



## sweetspice

Still no af---I don't think I am pg though-sadly, I think my body is simply not working right...It's weird, all my symptoms went away...


----------



## sakari06

Rrecio- OMG! I have been away too long. You are preggo! I am so happy for you! Its exciting!
CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## rrecio1440

sweetspice said:


> Still no af---I don't think I am pg though-sadly, I think my body is simply not working right...It's weird, all my symptoms went away...

Better luck this month sweetspice!! LOTS AND LOTS OF Valentines :sex: so you can get your :bfp: this month!!!!!!! :hugs:




sakari06 said:


> Rrecio- OMG! I have been away too long. You are preggo! I am so happy for you! Its exciting!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!

Yes, I am expecting sakari06 :hugs: Thank you!!! I guess all those weird symptoms I was having was the little baby in my belly jacking me all up lol :haha: But I am very blessed and couldn't have gotten through my 2ww without the support from all my ladies :hugs:


----------



## sweetspice

rrecio1440 said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Still no af---I don't think I am pg though-sadly, I think my body is simply not working right...It's weird, all my symptoms went away...
> 
> Better luck this month sweetspice!! LOTS AND LOTS OF Valentines :sex: so you can get your :bfp: this month!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakari06 said:
> 
> 
> Rrecio- OMG! I have been away too long. You are preggo! I am so happy for you! Its exciting!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Im am expecting sakari06 :hugs: Thank you!!! I guess all those weird symptoms I was having was the little baby in my belly jacking me all up lol :haha: But I am very blessed and couldn't have gotten through my 2ww without the support from all my ladies :hugs:Click to expand...

RRecio-LOL....I'll be doing that regardless AND our anniversary is Feb 12th...but I doubt I'll have a bfp is af never comes...she still isn't here...I really need a glass of wine lol...


----------



## rrecio1440

sweetspice said:


> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Still no af---I don't think I am pg though-sadly, I think my body is simply not working right...It's weird, all my symptoms went away...
> 
> Better luck this month sweetspice!! LOTS AND LOTS OF Valentines :sex: so you can get your :bfp: this month!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakari06 said:
> 
> 
> Rrecio- OMG! I have been away too long. You are preggo! I am so happy for you! Its exciting!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Im am expecting sakari06 :hugs: Thank you!!! I guess all those weird symptoms I was having was the little baby in my belly jacking me all up lol :haha: But I am very blessed and couldn't have gotten through my 2ww without the support from all my ladies :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> RRecio-LOL....I'll be doing that regardless AND our anniversary is Feb 12th...but I doubt I'll have a bfp is af never comes...she still isn't here...I really need a glass of wine lol...Click to expand...

Awww well TRY ANYWAYS!!!!!!!!!! Because you never know :hugs:


----------



## sweetspice

rrecio1440 said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrecio1440 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> Still no af---I don't think I am pg though-sadly, I think my body is simply not working right...It's weird, all my symptoms went away...
> 
> Better luck this month sweetspice!! LOTS AND LOTS OF Valentines :sex: so you can get your :bfp: this month!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakari06 said:
> 
> 
> Rrecio- OMG! I have been away too long. You are preggo! I am so happy for you! Its exciting!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Im am expecting sakari06 :hugs: Thank you!!! I guess all those weird symptoms I was having was the little baby in my belly jacking me all up lol :haha: But I am very blessed and couldn't have gotten through my 2ww without the support from all my ladies :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> RRecio-LOL....I'll be doing that regardless AND our anniversary is Feb 12th...but I doubt I'll have a bfp is af never comes...she still isn't here...I really need a glass of wine lol...Click to expand...
> 
> Awww well TRY ANYWAYS!!!!!!!!!! Because you never know :hugs:Click to expand...

That's true. What are the odds of getting pg without an af? I hear it can happen. Yeah, still no af for me....


----------



## kategirl

Hi girls. I'm brand new here and brand new to trying as well (just started this month) and I am already hating the wait! I know that the first month is really soon to expect anything, but that doesn't stop me from thinking I could be. I can't wait to test - I'll be a bit disappointed if I'm not positive, but at least then I'll know!

My husband and I were a bit wound up with the newness of the whole thing (lol) and BD'd every day for the week before when I should have O'd (the last day was on 2/3 when I should have O'd based on normal calendar dates, which usually matched with my CM in the past) but didn't get to the last two days.

I've had quite a few pregnancy symptoms since about last Monday (1/30) which I know were in my head; nausea, tiredness, being hungrier than normal, runny nose. All of them are how I sometimes feel anyway, and I'm sure my mind was playing some tricks on me and giving them all to me because I was thinking about pregnancy.

The odd thing is that the day before I was supposed to O I had heavy spotting for two days. I do sometimes have a little spotting mid cycle, but I usually only notice it if I'm checking CM, this time I actually needed a pantyliner. The last two days since then, I've still felt a little nauseous (especially when hungry, when my husband cooked up hamburgers tonight, and when I was walking around yesterday), have gotten really dizzy a few times, and have still been really hungry/odd feeling. I know that these are probably in my head from thinking I could be pregnant, but I've also had mild cramping/lower back ache, feeling like I'm going to start AF any minute (even though it's not due for almost two weeks), and have felt very emotional like with PMS. I'm usually very regular, and never have those symptoms until right before AF, so you never know...

I have a feeling inside that I KNOW I'm not pregnant (boo), but that doesn't keep my mind from hoping that I am. Even a negative would feel better right now than thinking I could be. I can't wait until the wait is over!


----------



## sweetspice

Hi Kate! I am sending positive vibes your way...never know, the first month might very well be it:)


----------



## kategirl

Still have that wierd crampy feeling, but now nothing else (well, my officemate's coffee made me feelill, but that happens almost every day, so nothing odd). Cramps this early before AF is really odd for me, so I'm crossing my fingers that I start to feel something else.

Though it's wierd, all today I've just had this gut feeling that there's no way I could be pregnant, like maybe we missed my O or something. Maybe it's nerves or not wanting to get my hopes up or the fact that I feel about ready to start AF (even though it's really early) but I can't shake the feeling that I'm out this month.


----------



## gemmy

kategirl said:


> Still have that wierd crampy feeling, but now nothing else (well, my officemate's coffee made me feelill, but that happens almost every day, so nothing odd). Cramps this early before AF is really odd for me, so I'm crossing my fingers that I start to feel something else.
> 
> Though it's wierd, all today I've just had this gut feeling that there's no way I could be pregnant, like maybe we missed my O or something. Maybe it's nerves or not wanting to get my hopes up or the fact that I feel about ready to start AF (even though it's really early) but I can't shake the feeling that I'm out this month.

Hi Kate, you are not alone. I am 8dpo and feel little odd cramps...but I did last month too (as earlier in this thread) - and previous months too. I didn't know if I was imagining things. I think I certainly felt things going on but unfortunately a bfn. I do feel a bit of hope this month. I don't feel like last month exactly. The crampy feeling was much lower and I am not feeling it so often. Who knows. But you do talk yourself in and out of it though. GL :dust:


----------



## gemmy

sweetspice said:


> That's true. What are the odds of getting pg without an af? I hear it can happen. Yeah, still no af for me....

Any news yet sweetspice???


----------



## sweetspice

Still no af. At this point, pg is out. I had af issues last year, unexplained amenhorea, and I think it's coming back. I have daily cramps and it always feels like af is coming, that's what it did to me when I didn't have a period for months and months. I just hope my body will jump back into the swing of things. But I have a husband that is the greatest friend I have ever known and he is always there for me. Whatever happens, happens, right? I was wet one day, then back to a desert-which is exactly what happened when I didn't have a period. My doctor said I was ovulating though and said you can still even without a period. I know this sounds stupid, but I had a vision not that long ago that I was pg. I've had visions before that came true. So, hopefully it will-how are you doing hun?


----------



## gemmy

sweetspice said:


> Still no af. At this point, pg is out. I had af issues last year, unexplained amenhorea, and I think it's coming back. I have daily cramps and it always feels like af is coming, that's what it did to me when I didn't have a period for months and months. I just hope my body will jump back into the swing of things. But I have a husband that is the greatest friend I have ever known and he is always there for me. Whatever happens, happens, right? I was wet one day, then back to a desert-which is exactly what happened when I didn't have a period. My doctor said I was ovulating though and said you can still even without a period. I know this sounds stupid, but I had a vision not that long ago that I was pg. I've had visions before that came true. So, hopefully it will-how are you doing hun?

Well GL, hope your vision does come true! I am ok thanks, 9dpo and getting nervous. Crossing everything! :dust:


----------



## sakari06

So how's everyone feeling today? I'm 10 or 17 dpo(according to FF). Not really any symptoms except headaches and migraines. Nothing else is noticeable.


----------



## kategirl

I'm just confused today. Still cramping , feeling like AF's coming, and lower back/upper thigh ache, but today I have EW CM which I normally only get around when my O should be. Maybe I'm much later than I thought? I should be about 4 or 5 dpo so too soon for symptoms anyway, so I'm probably just imagining things and maybe I didn't even O until now. The CM doesn't seem like a good sign for this round. I think I need an O test for next month since my body's signs are being kind of odd all of a sudden. I just wish I knew what my body was doing!


----------



## sakari06

kategirl said:


> I'm just confused today. Still cramping , feeling like AF's coming, and lower back/upper thigh ache, but today I have EW CM which I normally only get around when my O should be. Maybe I'm much later than I thought? I should be about 4 or 5 dpo so too soon for symptoms anyway, so I'm probably just imagining things and maybe I didn't even O until now. The CM doesn't seem like a good sign for this round. I think I need an O test for next month since my body's signs are being kind of odd all of a sudden. I just wish I knew what my body was doing!

Ive heard of women getting ewcm sometimes when they got their bfp. I would keep checking to see if it changes. Do you chart temps? I had the exact same thing last cycle.
I thought it might have been a chemical for me, but you might be different.


----------



## kategirl

sakari06 said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm just confused today. Still cramping , feeling like AF's coming, and lower back/upper thigh ache, but today I have EW CM which I normally only get around when my O should be. Maybe I'm much later than I thought? I should be about 4 or 5 dpo so too soon for symptoms anyway, so I'm probably just imagining things and maybe I didn't even O until now. The CM doesn't seem like a good sign for this round. I think I need an O test for next month since my body's signs are being kind of odd all of a sudden. I just wish I knew what my body was doing!
> 
> Ive heard of women getting ewcm sometimes when they got their bfp. I would keep checking to see if it changes. Do you chart temps? I had the exact same thing last cycle.
> I thought it might have been a chemical for me, but you might be different.Click to expand...

No, I haven't charted temps, so I don't have that to go on. And this afternoon my CM is less EW and more white (but still quite a bit). I'll have to just wait and see until it's time to check, but at least maybe it's not a bad sign!


----------



## sweetspice

How's all my girls doing? Hopefully, all is well. Still no af for me. She will eventually show..


----------



## kategirl

I'm to 7 or 8 dpo and all my symptoms are gone! I know it's too early to know, but I'm a bit bummed. The previous two days I had been really tired which I hoped was a good sign, but not I'm only a little sleepy. The 2EW continues!


----------



## sweetspice

kategirl said:


> I'm to 7 or 8 dpo and all my symptoms are gone! I know it's too early to know, but I'm a bit bummed. The previous two days I had been really tired which I hoped was a good sign, but not I'm only a little sleepy. The 2EW continues!

That happened to me. I had so many pg signs, then when af was suppose to come, they vanished. But hey, Valentines is upon us-let's get Feb happy:) I'm still going to keep trying even if I don't have an af. I've had more than one doctor say you can ovulate and not have an af-just trying to be hopeful:)


----------



## JessikaKnupp

sweetspice said:


> how's all my girls doing? Hopefully, all is well. Still no af for me. She will eventually show..



wow! I miss you tho!


----------



## JessikaKnupp

now onto the * two week wait* for* valentines day* bedding! yay so excited! hope we all get our bfp! :)


----------



## EeyoreGirl

Hi ladies! It has been a very long morning reading this thread and getting to know you all!! But I think I found a group for me :) This thread seems great and I would love to be a part of it.

Introduction:
I recently remarried (December) and we are trying to have a child together. I already have 2 older children from my previous marriage. This is our 4th cycle trying. I am currently 4dpo and experiencing cramping, sharp twinge like pains now and again. Hoping this is our month as this is the first time I used an opk. I want to test all the time, but I know that I have a LONG way to go before it would be accurate. Sigh...

Excited to find a positive and supportive thread with funny women like yourselves :)

:dust: :dust:


----------



## JessikaKnupp

welcome eeyoregirl. hope you find the thread helpful. I'm hoping the girls will be on here still. :)

and just for the record I got up to use the bathroom six times last night and didn't drink a lot of fluids.(usually I get up once or not at all) not getting all crazy about it tho. ;)


----------



## JessikaKnupp

so i dont know if anyone is still checking out the site but if so....
im two days late...

:)


----------



## sweetspice

How's everyone been?


----------



## Ivienxlins

Well, I'd just like to post here to say thanks - after reading through this entire thread on my phone, I grew suspicious even though I thought I 'knew' what was going on. Yep, I'm pregnant. I tested Sunday (5-6 days before AF) which was very faint on both tests, and then again last night (Monday) and got a very clear :bfp:.

Yay! :D :cloud9:


----------



## MelloYello

I'm 4 dpo today and noticed a ridiculous amount of watery cm to the point I'm wiping a lot. I only experience this when I'm expecting AF. Hope this is my month FX.


----------



## prayingfor13

hi. im new to this forum. we've tried for 13 years...just had an iui this past week. i am now 4dpo. i am having back pain, achy feeling in my abdomen, nausea every now and then. i didn't know if it was possible to get symptoms this soon. fingers crossed and praying!!


----------



## Rayych77

I am also having nasua n a veryy achey back. I was wondering the same! Im only 5dpo it seems too early..from what I gathered on google though, its not!  good luck!


----------

